# Racial discussion thread..



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Moving on from here..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/285936-weird-wonderful-stupid-excersises-seen.html

Let's just try and not get the thread closed, or yourselves banned

Seems a lot people want to talk about what is and isn't offensive, and to whom and why.

So let's go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This won't end well lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I find this thread offensive.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Cancelled all work for the rest of the day, just got popcorn and a coke.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This won't end well lol.


I have faith..

People want to get something out of their system, hopefully we can all learn something


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it because im Blackishgreenishtangerinishyellowymauve ?

Huh?

Tellz Me Now !!!!!!!!


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

this is going to be a shi*tstorm :thumb:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

It'll be more going around in circles and people not being able to see why a term with a long history of being used purely to be offensive, is offensive, whilst a term which has no history of being used to be offensive isn't offensive.

View attachment 164197


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This won't end well lol.


Sh1t only turns sour because people cant have a adult debate


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So hold on then. If someone was born and breed in Pakistan, and you call them a paki thats offensive? LMFAO Thats exactly the same as calling somsone who was born and breed in Britian a Brit, same goes for Australia and aussie etc
> 
> Trust you? Enlighten me then to why its offensive to call a Pakistani who was born and breed in Pakistani a paki and why should it be offesive if thats where your from?
> 
> I can understand somone who wasnt born in Pakistan taking offense but someone who was, why are they are ashamed of where they came from?


Paki is not used as an abreviation of Pakistan.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think people get offended to easily these days.

What happened in the other thread to spark this one off?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Paki is not used as an abreviation of Pakistan.


It used to be but of cause people called those not from pakistan Paki so that's where it goes all wrong lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

smalldude said:


> Paki is not used as an abreviation of Pakistan.


So what is it then? Huh?? So Aussie isnt an abreviaton of Austraila?? Its either one way or another!!


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Do you ask the person you are referring to as a paki if he/she is indeed from Pakistan?

What would you say if you found out that they weren't?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So ****** isn't offensive because it is an abbreviation of ******* which is legitimate anthroplogical term?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe the people of pakistan prefer to be called stan?

Really though, Paki has been used as a racial insult for a lot of years, its not an abbreviation anymore.. no more than ****** is.

I had a debate/slight argument with my mother on new years day, they'd been watching some program about comedians in the 70's and they'd used the term '*****' to describe black african people.

she couldn't understand why modern comedians didn't use terms like this anymore because 'its just what they were called and nobody was offended'.

The point that they probably were but had to put up with it because there was f-all they could do about it.

Personally, I don't think that 'Paki' is the most offensive term in the world but my decency and common sense would stop me from using it to describe others as they may find it offensive.

I don't get why some folk can't get that.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Varg said:


> So ****** isn't offensive because it is an abbreviation of ******* which is legitimate anthroplogical term?


I believe "*****" is the abbreviation, "******" is not.

But i could be wrong.

Also some other words such as "******" which is a racial slur used in South Africa, means "Non Believer" which is a reference to the indigenous people having medicine men and different religious beliefs and nothing to do with their creed.

In fact ISIS calls us all this now because we are either non believers or have other religious beliefs.

So as you can see it's all really quite silly as a lot of these words are either used completely incorrectly or have been over time conditioned into racial slurs.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky....where are you? :sad:


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Varg said:


> So ****** isn't offensive because it is an abbreviation of ******* which is legitimate anthroplogical term?


That word is a disgrace to the 'white' world, and refers to a part of our history that marks the lowest point of our morality. As bad as the nazi's, in my opinion.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

smalldude said:


> That word is a disgrace to the 'white' world, and refers to a part of our history that marks the lowest point of our morality. As bad as the nazi's, in my opinion.


And yet some people don't seem to see what's offensive about words which are "just abbreviations".


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

N*gger is offensive to a lot of people regardless of who uses the term. To correct you @Varg, ***** (meaning black in some countries) is the correct abbreviation. N*gger was a term used in the slave days to describe a black slave.

Nowadays the word is used so much in everyday lingo by black people (mainly rappers) that it's just become 'the norm'. I have some white friends who think it's highly offensive when they sing along to a rap song and others who gladly sing along all the words. Personally it doesn't offend me unless used in an aggressive manner i.e. someone looking to start a fight with me and saying "I'll fcuk you up you n*gger" (yes I've experienced that before).

Finally I think people are too easily offended by minor words such as 'coloured' when describing a person of colour etc etc.

All I say is just be careful what you say and who you say it around... I might not react to it but there are plenty people who will.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So what is it then? Huh?? So Aussie isnt an abreviaton of Austraila?? Its either one way or another!!


while i do agree with this, i think the key point is that ****** isn't used as a descriptive word, it has been used for hundreds of years as an insult, Paki is the same except it's only more recently be used to insult as well as describe.

Words have no meaning, until you put meaning behind it. If i called you a lemon drop to insult you and all white people it would follow the same pattern.

You could even go as far to say it's like conditioning. If i hit you while calling you a lemon, you will associate lemon with pain after a while. Same principal.

Search pavlovs dog if the conditioning part interests you.

Long story - It's only offensive because we've made it offensive.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

@Misspinky1983, why do you keep 'liking' my posts despite clearly not being in agreement?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> N*gger is offensive to a lot of people regardless of who uses the term. To correct you @Varg, ***** (meaning black in some countries) is the correct abbreviation. N*gger was a term used in the slave days to describe a black slave.
> 
> Nowadays the word is used so much in everyday lingo by black people (mainly rappers) that it's just become 'the norm'. I have some white friends who think it's highly offensive when they sing along to a rap song and others who gladly sing along all the words. Personally it doesn't offend me unless used in an aggressive manner i.e. someone looking to start a fight with me and saying "I'll fcuk you up you n*gger" (yes I've experienced that before).
> 
> ...


We both bleed red you and I.

That and the fact we share the same planet and air and so i really don't see what is so hard for people to grasp.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Quintillius said:


> N*gger is offensive to a lot of people regardless of who uses the term. To correct you @Varg, ***** (meaning black in some countries) is the correct abbreviation. N*gger was a term used in the slave days to describe a black slave.
> 
> Nowadays the word is used so much in everyday lingo by black people (mainly rappers) that it's just become 'the norm'. I have some white friends who think it's highly offensive when they sing along to a rap song and others who gladly sing along all the words. Personally it doesn't offend me unless used in an aggressive manner i.e. someone looking to start a fight with me and saying "I'll fcuk you up you n*gger" (yes I've experienced that before).
> 
> ...


I would not ever use the word. Despite it's common use in music and in everyday lingo by *some* black people, it's origins and historical usage mean I will never think it's ok to use.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> N*gger is offensive to a lot of people regardless of who uses the term. To correct you @Varg, ***** (meaning black in some countries) is the correct abbreviation. N*gger was a term used in the slave days to describe a black slave.
> 
> Nowadays the word is used so much in everyday lingo by black people (mainly rappers) that it's just become 'the norm'. I have some white friends who think it's highly offensive when they sing along to a rap song and others who gladly sing along all the words. Personally it doesn't offend me unless used in an aggressive manner i.e. someone looking to start a fight with me and saying "I'll fcuk you up you n*gger" (yes I've experienced that before).
> 
> ...


The word ***** isn't the proper term either bruv. when the slave masters used it it came from the word necro which meant nothing or that which ceases to exist.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

what do you call a black man born out of wedlock then?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> while i do agree with this, i think the key point is that ****** isn't used as a descriptive word, it has been used for hundreds of years as an insult, Paki is the same except it's only more recently be used to insult as well as describe.
> 
> Words have no meaning, until you put meaning behind it. If i called you a lemon drop to insult you and all white people it would follow the same pattern.
> 
> ...


It's used as more than an insult, it refers to a black person being a class or more lower than a white person in the evolutionary scale, a sub human, little more than livestock.

It was said that black people had no soul, that Christian commandments held no effect on treatments towards black people, that murdering the men and raping the woman was not a sin..

Frankly the Jews had a better time of it..


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

So moving this from the other thread...........

"....context is everything; especially with language. The meaning of a word changes with context and that applies equally to the context of who is saying it and why. In this thread the original use of the term Paki was used to describe someone......who was doing an exercise of some kind....which kind of makes their ethnicity irrelevant and therefore not worth mentioning, but that's a side note - the point is - paki has always been used as a term of abuse. Brit and Aussie have always just been abbreviations. Different things, different contexts.

As another example - the word "love".

You could say you love your mum, you love your partner, you love biscuits - the reality you're not using the word "love" in the same way each time are you? (Or at least I would hope not!!! F'in a biscuit is just weird...). But it's the EXACT same word.

Context. Paki has never been used in teh same context as brit. Hence the difference."


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> while i do agree with this, i think the key point is that ****** isn't used as a descriptive word, it has been used for hundreds of years as an insult, Paki is the same except it's only more recently be used to insult as well as describe.
> 
> Words have no meaning, until you put meaning behind it. If i called you a lemon drop to insult you and all white people it would follow the same pattern.
> 
> ...


In short the word paki hasnt always been offensive, its only been made offesive due to people complaining saying they dont like it.

I hate the word *****, its a horrible word IMO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've had a couple of people on here be racist to me. Apparently because I'm white it's acceptable.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> what do you call a black man born out of wedlock then?


Depends what his name is.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

smalldude said:


> @Misspinky1983, why do you keep 'liking' my posts despite clearly not being in agreement?


Because i understand what you're saying. I'll go back and unlike them just to make you happy OK???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

smalldude said:


> Paki is not used as an abreviation of Pakistan.


That's how I would use it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

smalldude said:


> @Misspinky1983, why do you keep 'liking' my posts despite clearly not being in agreement?


The only post ive liked in this thread was this one!!!!!! I agree ****** is a horrible word, are you ok with that Sir???


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I asked an Algerian trainer at my gym the other day if he takes a camel to work after he insulted my car.

He took great offense and ceased any banter immediately. I don't think he knew the meaning of banter.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The only post ive liked in this thread was this one!!!!!! I agree ****** is a horrible word, are you ok with that Sir???


So why do you think that is a horrible word and Paki isn't?

If you truly think it's "just an abbreviation" with no sinister meaning than that, then I'm sorry but you're wrong.

It's not just that people take offence when they should just get a life and ignore it.

It's that there's a long history of people using it deliberately to cause offence.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

BettySwallocks said:


> what do you call a black man born out of wedlock then?


depends...... whats his name?


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

More popcorn in the microwave. Running out.



Quintillius said:


> N*gger is offensive to a lot of people regardless of who uses the term. To correct you @Varg, ***** (meaning black in some countries) is the correct abbreviation. N*gger was a term used in the slave days to describe a black slave.
> 
> Nowadays the word is used so much in everyday lingo by black people (mainly rappers) that it's just become 'the norm'. I have some white friends who think it's highly offensive when they sing along to a rap song and others who gladly sing along all the words. Personally it doesn't offend me unless used in an aggressive manner i.e. someone looking to start a fight with me and saying "I'll fcuk you up you n*gger" (yes I've experienced that before).
> 
> ...


The problem I have is knowing what is acceptable to say and what's not. I'm not racist at all, but some terms offend certain people.

For example, at work there was a guy called Paul. People knew him as black Paul as there were white guys called Paul as well.

I myself wouldn't say that. Wouldn't want to be called a racist and cause offence. Being in the contractoring game I have and need to get on and work with everyone regardless of skin colour, what religion they follow and where their from.

We did have a chat with a few other contractors as it became the topic conversation for some reason. Asking him what offends him, being called black, coloured ect. He didnt take offence to anything at all providing it wasn't used in an aggressive manner. Tbh he was laid back as he was the only black guy in the firm. Even writing black feels wrong. :/

But to me it feels different when you say irish fella, Asain bird, indian shop owner ect ect as you are talking about the origin of a person it sounds ok and acceptable. As soon as you mention black, paki, anything else it just don't feel right. :/


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

There's no such thing as "Race".

There's just human beings treating other human beings like sh!t and sadly it's what is wrong with the world.

Their is no division other than the mental one which hopefully in a few generations will be no more.

No human being is born racist/hateful.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> So why do you think that is a horrible word and Paki isn't?
> 
> If you truly think it's "just an abbreviation" with no sinister meaning than that, then I'm sorry but you're wrong.
> 
> ...


Because ive always believed that Paki was short for Pakistan!!! Ive gathered im wrong but no one as explain why. Like everyone else on here their easy to jump down someones throat that their opinion is wrong its this that and the other, but only one person as took the time to try and explain why!!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> what do you call a black man born out of wedlock then?


His name?

What would you call him?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Because i understand what you're saying. I'll go back and unlike them just to make you happy OK???


Sure, if you like


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

smalldude said:


> That word is a disgrace to the 'white' world, and refers to a part of our history that marks the lowest point of our morality. As bad as the nazi's, in my opinion.


True, only a mindless idiot would use the word in an offensive manor.

However, the word only exists still due to black culture, it's common terminology amongst communities, in the music/film/comedy industries etc

People preach about racism, the next day they shareing a meme that says 'N***** be like...' The next day on Facebook. I see it all the time.

Never heard/seen a white person say the 'N' word in an offensive manor in my life.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The only post ive liked in this thread was this one!!!!!! I agree ****** is a horrible word, are you ok with that Sir???


I'm more than ok with that, sugartits.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> More popcorn in the microwave. Running out.
> 
> The problem I have is knowing what is acceptable to say and what's not. I'm not racist at all, but some terms offend certain people.
> 
> ...


Its PC gone mad IMO. Kids cant even sing bar bar black sheep in schools, because some fool takes offense to it. its a joke. You said even writing black is wrong. TThats only because the way we've been made with all this PC business. My dad remembers the golliwog on the Robertsons Jam, my dad is 84, people now find him offensive, why? He's been around for friggin years, proabably a hell of a lot longer than some of the people saying he's offensive. People get offended too easily nowadays. Its pathetic.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've had a couple of people on here be racist to me. Apparently because I'm white it's acceptable.


Name and shame


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

babyarm said:


> His name?
> 
> What would you call him?


His name obviously.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> More popcorn in the microwave. Running out.
> 
> The problem I have is knowing what is acceptable to say and what's not. I'm not racist at all, but some terms offend certain people.
> 
> ...


Haha personally I look at that as a bit of office banter. If I was one of x amount of [insert random name] in my office and was the only black one out of them then being called black [insert random name] wouldn't bother me at all. In my current workplace I am the token black dude and the only under 30 so I do get asked a lot what is offensive and what isn't.

I can see where you're coming from about not wanting to be called a racist for referring to your colleague as black Paul, but he's cool with it so doubt he'd be calling HR any time soon unless it get's a bit out of control. I just say be wary of your surroundings as not a lot of people would see the funny side of it especially if you're out at a social gathering surrounded by people you don't know. Not saying you should/shouldn't refer to him as that as it ain't me you're referring to in that way.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

smalldude said:


> I'm more than ok with that, sugartits.


Sugartits :lol: Thought it was vinegartits?? :laugh:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> True, only a mindless idiot would use the word in an offensive manor.
> 
> However, the word only exists still due to black culture, it's common terminology amongst communities, in the music/film/comedy industries etc
> 
> ...


That's not black culture mate. Those media formats you mentioned arn't owned by black people. More times then not they have to rap about that

sh1t or they aint gonna make money. It's kind of like those bodybuilders that have to say they're natty when they aint.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

It did used to be the same as calling someone a Brit. Think it became a issue as people used it to describe people from India etc too and Indians/Pakistanis aren't best friends. In my opinion though if someone doesn't want to be called something then you just stop calling them it


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Tis good to have a forum to openly discuss these sort of things without trolls er... trolling the posts lol :thumb:

Hasn't really gone downhill like I thought it might :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Tis good to have a forum to openly discuss these sort of things without trolls er... trolling the posts lol :thumb:
> 
> Hasn't really gone downhill like I thought it might :lol:


Give it time.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sugartits :lol: Thought it was vinegartits?? :laugh:


Mmmmmmmm chip shop..


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Tis good to have a forum to openly discuss these sort of things without trolls er... trolling the posts lol :thumb:
> 
> Hasn't really gone downhill like I thought it might :lol:


You seem like a smart brotha Quintillius and I agree with you. I'm all for the witty banter but I suppose sometimes things can go OTT.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Give it time.


We'll all be best mates again by the end of this one.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ba ba mixed race sheep have you any wool isn't as catchy


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Give it time.


The trolls am sleeping, they'll be here shortly :laugh:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The trolls am sleeping, they'll be here shortly :laugh:


Hope not


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its PC gone mad IMO. Kids cant even sing bar bar black sheep in schools, because some fool takes offense to it. its a joke. You said even writing black is wrong. TThats only because the way we've been made with all this PC business. My dad remembers the golliwog on the Robertsons Jam, my dad is 84, people now find him offensive, why? He's been around for friggin years, proabably a hell of a lot longer than some of the people saying he's offensive. People get offended too easily nowadays. Its pathetic.


In my opinion Golliwogs are offensive to blacks. People are offended by your Dads way of thinking, thats fine because he was brought up in a different time and won't of known any better or worse. Just because he's "been around longer" doesn't mean the people who take offence to it have any less of a right or resson to be offended surely? Although I do agree that the nursery rhymes being banned is too far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There was a lad on here called Hae who because i said I didn't like the Tupac song he put up called me racist lol even though he was calling me cracker and I never said anything racist at all. I had a black lad in prison call me a fvcking honky.....didn't end well for him and then a few black lads said to me why did I let it bother me? I said if I called you a fvcking ****** would it bother you? and they all agreed it was out of order. Some people seem to think that a white person shouldn't feel insulted by racial remarks,I do because I wouldn't be racist so I don't expect people to be racist to me. Goes both ways.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I find it offensive that all depictions of Jesus are of a white European male, considering he was born near Jerusalem he clearly would of been of Arab decent. Tear down the sinstine chapel and burn the last supper it needs correcting.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> In my opinion Golliwogs are offensive to blacks. People are offended by your Dads way of thinking, thats fine because he was brought up in a different time and won't of known any better or worse. Just because he's "been around longer" doesn't mean the people who take offence to it have any less of a right or resson to be offended surely? Although I do agree that the nursery rhymes being banned is too far.


I dont see how he is tbh, but hey ho thats my opinion. Black people dont look like him so why do they take offense to a poor little thing. I like him, Robertsons jam has been around years, and its only the people of "today" that find him offensive. What about the black and white minstrals, they racist too now? Like i said PC gone mad and its on the line of pathetic IMO. People cant do anything with it offending "someone"

Years ago people didnt care, there was far bigger things in life to deal with then a stupid logo on a jam jar. Said people of today aint happy until they are stabbing at something or another. People make the biggest of deals out of the smallest of things.

As felon said, people assume that white people should just sit back and take whatever is thrown at them regarding racist remarks, and as i said previous i dont think white people are as sensative towards such things


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

View attachment 164200


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The whole Baa Baa black sheep thing was an urban myth, it was just some more crap spouted by the racist groups to try to increase hatred.

like pretty much everything that 'britain first' posts on facebook.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Ba ba mixed race sheep have you any wool isn't as catchy


My little one goes to nursery they sing ba ba green sheep...when I questioned it and asked how I explain there are no green sheep when she's older..I was told no other parent has an issue and green seemed an 'appropriate ' colour as any..when I said but there are white sheep and black sheep iv seen them with my own eyes but never a green one ..she treated me like I was a pain in the ass parent ...I am but still where's the logic. Needless to say they still sing ba ba green sheep.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> My little one goes to nursery they sing ba ba green sheep...when I questioned it and asked how I explain there are no green sheep when she's older..I was told no other parent has an issue and green seemed an 'appropriate ' colour as any..when I said but there are white sheep and black sheep iv seen them with my own eyes but never a green one ..she treated me like I was a pain in the ass parent ...I am but still where's the logic. Needless to say they still sing ba ba green sheep.


See that is absolutely ridiculous.

Edit = Wait, didn't @andyboro just say this is an "urban myth" created by Britain First?


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont see how he is tbh, but hey ho thats my opinion. Black people dont look like him so why do they take offense to a poor little thing. I like him, Robertsons jam has been around years, and its only the people of "today" that find him offensive. What about the black and white minstrals, they racist too now? Like i said PC gone mad and its on the line of pathetic IMO. People cant do anything with it offending "someone"
> 
> Years ago people didn't care, there was far bigger things in life to deal with then a stupid logo on a jam jar. Said people of today aint happy until they are stabbing at something or another. People make the biggest of deals out of the smallest of things.


It's just a difference in era's (old school v new school)... That's how I look at it. As you said your grandad is in his 80s so back when he was younger some things were normal which I understand. Some people look at them dolls as highly offensive/racist and others don't.

My best mates granma who's in her 90s god bless her soul once said something offensive to me and didn't see any wrongdoing in what she said because back when she was younger such things were 'normal' so to speak. My mate was mute from shock but I found it quite funny and explained to his nan that she should be careful because such words can be classed as racist these days. We discussed it for a while and you know what... I learnt sh!t loads from her and her from me too.

Who here watches or watched dragon ball z? Y'all remember Mr. PoPo? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I dont see how he is tbh, but hey ho thats my opinion. Black people dont look like him so why do they take offense to a poor little thing. I like him, Robertsons jam has been around years, and its only the people of "today" that find him offensive. What about the black and white minstrals, they racist too now? Like i said PC gone mad and its on the line of pathetic IMO. People cant do anything with it offending "someone"
> 
> Years ago people didnt care, there was far bigger things in life to deal with then a stupid logo on a jam jar. Said people of today aint happy until they are stabbing at something or another. People make the biggest of deals out of the smallest of things.
> 
> As felon said, people assume that white people should just sit back and take whatever is thrown at them regarding racist remarks, and as i said previous i dont think white people are as sensative towards such things


isnt the gollywog example just sitting back and expecting black people to be ok with things being thrown at them though?

It's a doll more or less taking the p!ss out of a black man if you think about it.

it is a two way street, more traffic has passed on one side than the other though, that's where the imbalance comes from.

I've never bought into the 'well it used to be ok' thing either tbh... it used to be ok to have a 'house n!gger' living in the basement, times change and we have to accept that we need to change with them unfortunately.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> It's just a difference in era's (old school v new school)... That's how I look at it. As you said your grandad is in his 80s so back when he was younger some things were normal which I understand. Some people look at them dolls as highly offensive/racist and others don't.
> 
> My best mates granma who's in her 90s god bless her soul once said something offensive to me and didn't see any wrongdoing in what she said because back when she was younger such things were 'normal' so to speak. My mate was mute from shock but I found it quite funny and explained to his nan that she should be careful because such words can be classed as racist these days. We discussed it for a while and you know what... I learnt sh!t loads from her and her from me too.
> 
> Who here watches or watched dragon ball z? Y'all remember Mr. PoPo? :lol: :lol: :lol:


What did she call you?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

andyboro said:


> it used to be ok to have a 'house n!gger' living in the basement, times change and we have to accept that we need to change with them unfortunately.


Is that not allowed now? BRB


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Is that not allowed now? BRB


I don't have a basement.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

IC1 said:


> See that is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Edit = Wait, didn't @andyboro just say this is an "urban myth" created by Britain First?


lol, the original story was completely fake, sadly some people with less brains than should be necessary for leaving the house took it literally..... and here we are.

I didnt say it was created by britain first 

https://pcgonemadgonemad.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/hello-world/


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

IC1 said:


> Is that not allowed now? BRB


no, you need to upgrade to an eastern european!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

andyboro said:


> The whole Baa Baa black sheep thing was an urban myth, it was just some more crap spouted by the racist groups to try to increase hatred.
> 
> like pretty much everything that 'britain first' posts on facebook.


their facebook would be immediately taken down if they posted anything racist. FB are strict on these things


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> My little one goes to nursery they sing ba ba green sheep...when I questioned it and asked how I explain there are no green sheep when she's older..I was told no other parent has an issue and green seemed an 'appropriate ' colour as any..when I said but there are white sheep and black sheep iv seen them with my own eyes but never a green one ..she treated me like I was a pain in the ass parent ...I am but still where's the logic. Needless to say they still sing ba ba green sheep.


It's getting silly. There's a couple of things that bug me. Why is there no 'White History Month'?.Why do comedians like Chris Rock(who I love) always talk about white people this and white people that? now if it was a white comedian saying black people this etc would it be acceptable?.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andyboro said:


> isnt the gollywog example just sitting back and expecting black people to be ok with things being thrown at them though?
> 
> It's a doll more or less taking the p!ss out of a black man if you think about it.
> 
> ...


Not really no. I understand the house thing, but a friggin doll, its pathetic mate. They p1ss and moan at the slightest thing just to cause upset imo, its not usually the jamacian people either from what ive seen. Like We cant say Merry Christmas because it offends a cartain religion etc. Its a joke

There'll soon be no white or black cars on the road as a white man driving a black car will soon be racist.

So whats the black and white minstral show, that racist too?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

dann19900 said:


> their facebook would be immediately taken down if they posted anything racist. FB are strict on these things


cant tell if this is sarcastic or not........?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> In my opinion Golliwogs are offensive to blacks. People are offended by your Dads way of thinking, thats fine because he was brought up in a different time and won't of known any better or worse. Just because he's "been around longer" doesn't mean the people who take offence to it have any less of a right or resson to be offended surely? Although I do agree that the nursery rhymes being banned is too far.


A golliwog is a black doll. If everyone just saw it as a black doll then it would be fine. Nothing but a stuffed toy of a black colour doll.

I have a badge of a golliwog in a capri, i think it's funny. It don't mean I hate black people or im going to join the KKK lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> The whole Baa Baa black sheep thing was an urban myth, it was just some more crap spouted by the racist groups to try to increase hatred.
> 
> like pretty much everything that 'britain first' posts on facebook.


The thing is you can't be white and proud or you're racist. You can't be white and patriotic or you're racist. It's a fvcking joke.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's getting silly. There's a couple of things that bug me. Why is there no 'White History Month'?.Why do comedians like Chris Rock(who I love) always talk about white people this and white people that? now if it was a white comedian saying black people this etc would it be acceptable?.


Now that's some proper racist talk right there. Did you not know Chris Rock as 'allowed' to say those things because he lives in a white neighbourhood where there's only 5 black people?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it's a time moving on type thing with the gollywog example..we no longer have that ( which appeared to be dressed and look like one of the minstrels or similar ) but we do have dolls for kids that are black and or mixed race and rightly so...iv even seen a Barbie and ken and ken was a darker shade in colour


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

andyboro said:


> cant tell if this is sarcastic or not........?


no not atall, I'm going to donate to them later. Don't know why you're calling them racist, find me a racist post on their facebook?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

FelonE said:


> The thing is you can't be white and proud or you're racist. You can't be white and patriotic or you're racist. It's a fvcking joke.


Why do you have to be proud of a skin colour? you didnt do anything to receive it?

there are many groups standing under the guise or being 'patriotic' which are far from that... you can be proud of your country - who has ever said otherwise? being proud means accepting diversity too though, thats where lots fall down.

im not aiming that at you btw, you sound fairly well rounded.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Just read the whole of both threads. And it baffles me how some think it's ok. I'm 26, and in all my years on this planet never thought it acceptable to call an Asian person the P word. For the simple fact that most of the time I have heard it, its been in a derogatory manner, and I've been brought up to know in my mind that it's not a nice word. I've been called it myself, and I'm mixed race black & white! Why was I called it, because someone wanted to offend me, because it's an offensive word.

If you've lived in Britain all your life and don't think there is anything wrong with saying it, I think it's quite sad tbh.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

dann19900 said:


> no not atall, I'm going to donate to them later. Don't know why you're calling them racist, find me a racist post on their facebook?


just a little snippet from online for you.

"Britain First was founded by a guy called Jim Dowson who ran a British National Party call centre in Belfast until he abandoned the party after being accused of indecently assaulting a woman in a hotel room. Dowson tried to claim that the accusations were part of a "dirty tricks" campaign to discredit him because he opposed BNP leader Nick Griffin's plan to comply with court rulings to remove discriminatory clauses from the BNP constitution."

sounds like a well rounded individual don't you think?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Why do you have to be proud of a skin colour? you didnt do anything to receive it?
> 
> there are many groups standing under the guise or being 'patriotic' which are far from that... you can be proud of your country - who has ever said otherwise? being proud means accepting diversity too though, thats where lots fall down.
> 
> im not aiming that at you btw, you sound fairly well rounded.


Everyone should embrace their culture//country imo.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Everyone should embrace their culture//country imo.


Roots & Culture bruv. Right on man :thumbup1:

There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's getting silly. There's a couple of things that bug me. Why is there no 'White History Month'?.Why do comedians like Chris Rock(who I love) always talk about white people this and white people that? now if it was a white comedian saying black people this etc would it be acceptable?.


To some extent I can see ur point but the other side of the coin is ..some have a history of having been treated disgustingly and it can kind of take the **** out of that..if u look back to the days of Jim Davidson and his 'chalky' chat predominantly his whole show was none stop having a dig at colour. We don't carry the same history we don't hear our parents, grandparents and great grandparents before them telling us how horrifically they were treated by white people..i think sometimes it really an get too PC but then if we didn't clamp down these guys would be having to swallow the same crap their families did before them and why should they really. It's just how I see it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tbh what does my head in is the white people telling blacks or whatever person who isn't white that they should be offended. I watched a documentary about tv in the 70s and one clip showed a black singer of the time (can't remember his name) on a frankie Howard show. When he finished singing one of the dancers come to Howard with two big black hand prints on her dress across the t1ts. Howard said "I told you it comes off"

The white kids of today were shocked by it but the black bloke who the joke was about saw it as what it was A JOKE.

It's sage to say that kids today ain't ( the chavs etc) ain't fussed about the history of the world. So when they hear songs they like that says ****** every two mins. How are they suppose to enjoy a song but they can't say that word tho. It's bloody stupid. I found it funny when the remake of dukes of hazard come out. Every kid in school, no matter what colour had the fvcking dixie ring tone on their phones. Not 1 knew that song was the main song for the confederate army of America that fought to keep slavery of black people.

I think it's time now we got into the 21st century about things and everyone stop being so bloody touchy. If you heard me and my gym mate talk it's a good job we don't get offended.

On the other hand, I find racism as a violent act offencive. So programs like love thy neighbour etc are just a joke where as someone calling someone a name cuz they want to hurt them is offencive.

Just my opinion


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not really no. I understand the house thing, but a friggin doll, its pathetic mate. They p1ss and moan at the slightest thing just to cause upset imo, its not usually the jamacian people either from what ive seen. Like We cant say Merry Christmas because it offends a cartain religion etc. Its a joke
> 
> There'll soon be no white or black cars on the road as a white man driving a black car will soon be racist.
> 
> So whats the black and white minstral show, that racist too?


you're right there, a lot of the stuff that gets pulled or mentioned because it may be offensive hasn't ever had anyone complain about it - its 'just in case'.

some make sense to me (like the gollywog one tbh) and some are just stupid, there just needs to be a balance.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Context people, in the eyes of the law *ANYONE* can find *ANY* comment/opinion offensive. It doesn't even have to be a remark aimed at them!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> To some extent I can see ur point but the other side of the coin is ..some have a history of having been treated disgustingly and it can kind of take the **** out of that..if u look back to the days of Jim Davidson and his 'chalky' chat predominantly his whole show was none stop having a dig at colour. We don't carry the same history we don't hear our parents, grandparents and great grandparents before them telling us how horrifically they were treated by white people..i think sometimes it really an get too PC but then if we didn't clamp down these guys would be having to swallow the same crap their families did before them and why should they really. It's just how I see it.


And if Jim Davidson did that today there would be uproar and rightly so but Chris Rock can talk for ages about white people,doing impressions of white people and it's ok? It bugs me.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, hows this.

Would any white folk be offended being called a wigga?

For anyone that don't know - ****** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Is this racist?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Racism is a subjective thing. Granted, if you're actually showing prejudice towards someone because of their race, that's racist. However, if what you're saying isn't meant to be offensive, then the old saying "offense is taken, not given" applies. For example, when I was younger I had a couple of black mates, whom I and some of my other mates would greet by saying "Awww shit, wassup *****!" or something similar, and likewise they used to use the phrase "You know you're my favourite white boy, yeah?" to show appreciation for a favour or whatever (which I believe was a phrase coined from 50 Cent, can't be sure though). Nobody in the group took offense because we all knew it wasn't meant to be offensive, in fact it was meant sort of affectionately and we all knew it. Though I'm pretty sure, people that overheard us may have been a bit shocked :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> Ok, hows this.
> 
> Would any white folk be offended being called a wigga?
> 
> For anyone that don't know - ****** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well, yeah, but only because nobody likes to be called a "wannabe" anything :laugh: not because of the racial overtone.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

If only we could get along like these 2 then we can all call each other brown bear and vanilla bear

View attachment 164202


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

r33-tom said:


> More popcorn in the microwave. Running out.
> 
> The problem I have is knowing what is acceptable to say and what's not. I'm not racist at all, but some terms offend certain people.
> 
> ...


Describing someone as "black" whether his name is Paul or not, cannot be construded as racist, unless the word "black" is a derogatory term.Which it isnt.If im wrong what is the current acceptable term for describing People that are not caucasian or Asian? If it feels "wrong" to write the word black, or say it.I think that says something about the paranoia that sometime arises, in this now overtly PC society.

Is black now viewed as an insulting term?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Everyone should embrace their culture//country imo.


I agree, out culture and country is one made up of many races though, skin colour doesnt define either of those things in this day and age IMO.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Why is everyone ignoring the "little Britain" video?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> Roots & Culture bruv. Right on man :thumbup1:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that.


Nothing at all.Unless, you try and impose it on others.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Describing someone as "black" whether his name is Paul or not, cannot be construded as racist, unless the word "black" is a derogatory term.Which it isnt.If im wrong what is the current acceptable term for describing People that are not caucasian or Asian? If it feels "wrong" to write the word black, or say it.I think that says something about the paranoia that sometime arises, in this now overtly PC society.
> 
> Is black now viewed as an insulting term?


From other posts on colour on here and else where it seems to come across as non offence and ok to say but sadly people take things the wrong way.

I personally don't see the need to bring someones colour in to anything but that's just me. People know him as black Paul, but to me it's just Paul.

I don't see black as an insulting term but it depends on the moment in time and topic of conversation. When combined with various swear words then yeah.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> Why is everyone ignoring the "little Britain" video?


Blocked at work for me so can't view it atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Why is everyone ignoring the "little Britain" video?


They're not,they're ignoring you lol. Yes it's racist.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

(For white people)

If you were describing someone to someone else and they were white would you start by saying they were white?

Most white people describing a black man to someone start by saying "hes black"

Odd, but true.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

racism, sexist, any-ism... is caused by someone comparing the best of what someone has to the worst that someone else has and saying its unfair in most modern cases... you can bitch all day about your problems that comes from you been one way or another, but the person your comparing too no doubt has problems that only occur to them because of how they were born ect...

like a woman saying "i have to carry the child" to put a man down with out adding that that gives her a giant advantage in anything that happens with the kid in a break up ect (if its two reasonable parents and not one mental case who couldnt look after a kid) that balances out the bit of unfair. every coin has two sides but people cant look past their own problems to see its not that bad on the grand scale of things most the time. i say MOST the time not ALL, because there is real problems.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

andyboro said:


> just a little snippet from online for you.
> 
> "Britain First was founded by a guy called Jim Dowson who ran a British National Party call centre in Belfast until he abandoned the party after being accused of indecently assaulting a woman in a hotel room. Dowson tried to claim that the accusations were part of a "dirty tricks" campaign to discredit him because he opposed BNP leader Nick Griffin's plan to comply with court rulings to remove discriminatory clauses from the BNP constitution."
> 
> sounds like a well rounded individual don't you think?


lol i don't know much about them, not really donating. I take it he wasn't found guilty though? Hes not in the British first thing anymore anyway

edit: he quit over the mosque invasion btw, doesn't really sound like the cnut you make out


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> They're not,they're ignoring you lol. Yes it's racist.


And yet its one of Britains favourite comedy shows, if Jim Davidson had done that he would have been strung up, yet they get away with it, they also get away with this


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not really no. I understand the house thing, but a friggin doll, its pathetic mate. They p1ss and moan at the slightest thing just to cause upset imo, its not usually the jamacian people either from what ive seen. Like We cant say Merry Christmas because it offends a cartain religion etc. Its a joke
> 
> There'll soon be no white or black cars on the road as a white man driving a black car will soon be racist.
> 
> *So whats the black and white minstral show, that racist too?*


The show consisted on white singers "blacked up" Same as Al Jolson did in the 1920s.I think the point was that it may have had some origins in the slave trade.I presume that was why it is no longer deemed acceptable.However,It didnt show people in a bad light, just white singers impersonating black singers.Which,I would have thought would be flattering,not insulting.

I play blues on my guitar.A style developed by black musicians.If you want to be pedantic about it,im also impersonating Robert Johnson.Id must add that I dont black up as well though.

Most of what is deemed "offensive" to black people seems to have been invented by middle class white morons, who want to feel offended on someone elses behalf.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> And yet its one of Britains favourite comedy shows, if Jim Davidson had done that he would have been strung up, yet they get away with it, they also get away with this


Yeah it's not good.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> And yet its one of Britains favourite comedy shows, if Jim Davidson had done that he would have been strung up, yet they get away with it, they also get away with this


Hahaha i love little Britain. The Imigration bloke is the funniest with the board game he makes.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Hahaha i love little Britain. The Imigration bloke is the funniest with the board game he makes.


racist post reported.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> And if Jim Davidson did that today there would be uproar and rightly so but Chris Rock can talk for ages about white people,doing impressions of white people and it's ok? It bugs me.


I don't know chris rock..what kinda stuff would he say specifically about a white person that would bug u?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I also don't like it when white people think they can be racist around me because I'm white and they think I'll agree with them. I've put a few white people in their place for doing it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

PC does go too far - it is getting offended on other people's behalf, or telling people they should be offended.

Stuff like the Robertson's gollywog though - I remember them and I'm not 80!

I'm sure gollywogs were invented to be offensive, but they are insensitive characatures. They're not "just dolls", they are accentuating racial features in quite an insulting manner.

The fact that some people like them is neither here nor there.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> And yet its one of Britains favourite comedy shows, if Jim Davidson had done that he would have been strung up, yet they get away with it, they also get away with this


Thats a characterisation of a fat black woman.Its not racist.Shes not being portrayed as anything that she doesnt appear to be.Same as Jim Davidsons "Chalky" Jokes.He merely impersonated as accent, with some stereotypical remarks.This is where the definition of racist seems to bleed into an area whereby it can be used to describe any traits or personas, that may or not maybe typical to a particular race.Its not derogatory.

It becomes racist when jokes are told about the Irish or Poles.When the theme of the joke is lack of intelligence etc.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> racist post reported.
> 
> You may call it racist I call it a joke mate. As it's ment to be. Do you know the sketch I'm on about? Where the aim of the game is to get into the country and get a free house etc. It happens and they are taking the p1ss out of it. It's funny cuz it's politically incorrect. Political incorrectness is funny.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I don't know chris rock..what kinda stuff would he say specifically about a white person that would bug u?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> Ok, hows this.
> 
> Would any white folk be offended being called a wigga?
> 
> For anyone that don't know - ****** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well of course it would be easy to say no..but as I said before if ur grandparent was beaten to a pulp or treated like a piece of crap at the same time as being called a '******' then yes we might feel differently. Not all black people will find things offensive but it will depend on childhood stories they were told by family to some degree, whether they have had an interest in history, the kind of peers they had the area they lived in all add up to today. So it's not as simple as asking someone right here now today if ****** would offend the majority will rightly say no because it's not that simple.


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

There was a Irish guy I played football with, who once stormed off the pitch shouting about how the opposition were being racist. I was completely confused as to what he was talking about until he said they referred to him as paddy "you go and mark paddy over there" I struggled not to laugh as we all called him paddy.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

smalldude said:


> Paki is not used as an abreviation of Pakistan.


If that's a genuine quote from misspinky1983. Dear god help us. What a dumbass.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


>


I'm guessing the difference is he's black the audience black he's talking about his own race in most of the other vids..but diff to Jim standing in front of white audience slagging black.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sugartits :lol: Thought it was vinegartits?? :laugh:


you wish you were are reviled as sky is dear.

I cant believe another 10 page thread demonstrating the lack of education of your generation, you people are the next world leaders ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm guessing the difference is he's black the audience black he's talking about his own race in most of the other vids..but diff to Jim standing in front of white audience slagging black.


I disagree.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Alot of racism today stems from sh1t that happened years ago. Yes black people were treated horrifically, black people hate white people cuz of that. People need to live for today not years ago. I cant imagine white people had a beach holiday either. History is history yes and no amount of hate towards whoever is going to change that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I disagree.


Lol,I'm not saying it is I'm guessing just based on the couple of vids I watched as to why it might not be seen as racist but I don't know


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

Is was never meant to be offensive it's just there were a couple of lads with the same name and it was a way to differentiate between them. No different to calling someone "ginger Dave" or whatever. As long as it's between friends I don't think people are offended


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you wish you were are reviled as sky is dear.
> 
> I cant believe another 10 page thread demonstrating the lack of education of your generation, you people are the next world leaders ffs


My generation? You aint much older my darling lol Nope not my generation are the next world leaders. The youths of today are and ffs, it doesn't fill me with hope put it like that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

You don't hear the Jews complaining much and they are probably the group that has the right to kick up a sh1t storm lol.

All this thread seems to boil down to comedians. They are not racist groups.

Have anyone discussed the neo Nazis or the KKK marching spreading hate against people because of colour? That is real racism not what jokes people find funny or not.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Alot of racism today stems from sh1t that happened years ago. Yes black people were treated horrifically, black people hate white people cuz of that. People need to live for today not years ago. I cant imagine white people had a beach holiday either. History is history yes and no amount of hate towards whoever is going to change that.


No amount of hate will change it..but changing an opinion or view might help.

Just out of interest ur from the midlands which is pretty multicultural so would u openly say to an Asian ' paki' ? Or is it u mean just if ur referring to someone from Pakistan in discussion u would just say he's a 'paki' ? Just interested to see where u sit with it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> My little one goes to nursery they sing ba ba green sheep...when I questioned it and asked how I explain there are no green sheep when she's older..I was told no other parent has an issue and green seemed an 'appropriate ' colour as any..when I said but there are white sheep and black sheep iv seen them with my own eyes but never a green one ..she treated me like I was a pain in the ass parent ...I am but still where's the logic. Needless to say they still sing ba ba green sheep.


which nursery? I shall email them and ask if this is true and who decided the policy


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Hope not


Told you didn't i. The trolls am awake now lol they've crawled from under their bridge lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> See that is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Edit = Wait, didn't @andyboro just say this is an "urban myth" created by Britain First?


it is, I`ve not been able to verify one claim yet


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike600 said:


> Is was never meant to be offensive it's just there were a couple of lads with the same name and it was a way to differentiate between them. No different to calling someone "ginger Dave" or whatever. As long as it's between friends I don't think people are offended


We had two drivers at the factory Paul and black Paul. Guess why lol.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> There was a lad on here called Hae who because i said I didn't like the Tupac song he put up called me racist lol even though he was calling me cracker and I never said anything racist at all. I had a black lad in prison call me a fvcking honky.....didn't end well for him and then a few black lads said to me why did I let it bother me? I said if I called you a fvcking ****** would it bother you? and they all agreed it was out of order. Some people seem to think that a white person shouldn't feel insulted by racial remarks,I do because I wouldn't be racist so I don't expect people to be racist to me. Goes both ways.


as a youth my local off licence was run by a pakistani, his term for the white youths who shopped there was *******. he would call us honky all the time.

thing is i, and my friends found it funny and wasnt in the slightest offended by it, and due to him saying it all the time the shop became known as ******* and we / everyone else called the shop owner honky. ( looking back i think he probably hated it ) LOL


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

The word ****** is so offensive yet said multiple times in songs films etc. I remember my first expirience I got called milky bar kid. So I called him the Mars bar man....guess who got in trouble lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> which nursery? I shall email them and ask if this is true and who decided the policy


Yh like I'd tell a troll.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No amount of hate will change it..but changing an opinion or view might help.
> 
> Just out of interest ur from the midlands which is pretty multicultural so would u openly say to an Asian ' paki' ? Or is it u mean just if ur referring to someone from Pakistan in discussion u would just say he's a 'paki' ? Just interested to see where u sit with it.


Alot the racism is from "black" people towards white people because of what happened years ago.

Until today i always thought the term paki was referring to someone who was indeed from pakistan. But id never call anyone a paki if i have to describe anyone from that race i say indian lad or girl and its its a "black person" i said coloured lad or girl as imo they aint black just like we aint white. But im probably wrong with that too and ill be branded a racist.

But a chap i used to work with hated being called coloured he said he'd prefer black lad. X


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My generation? You aint much older my darling lol Nope not my generation are the next world leaders. The youths of today are and ffs, it doesn't fill me with hope put it like that.


What's wrong with the youth of today?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

When my wife and I went on holiday to Tobago,we were walking past the school and loads of the kids started pointing at my wife,who is whiter than this page,and laughing,because she was so white!

One woman even said to her "you can't be that white "and they used to shout "hey white boy",at me.

I thought it was funny and didn't take offence,although my wife freaked out a bit,until she got used to it.

I was thinking,after it happened,if it had been the other way around,in our country,it would have been seen in a different light altogether.

I have worked in many countries with all different colours,creeds,races and the thing that sticks with me is,if you are a sound person you are a sound person,whatever colour you are.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Varg said:


> It'll be more going around in circles and people not being able to see why a term with a long history of being used purely to be offensive, is offensive, whilst a term which has no history of being used to be offensive isn't offensive.
> 
> View attachment 164197


This, you win.

close the thread.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> What's wrong with the youth of today?


The ones that hang round the trolly park at tesco drinking frosty jsck. A lot mate and before you bark and say i was a kid once yes your right but i didn't find hanging round a phone box appealing when i had a warm room at home.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I disagree.


I agree with you


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Alot the racism is from "black" people towards white people because of what happened years ago.
> 
> Until today i always thought the term paki was referring to someone who was indeed from pakistan. But id never call anyone a paki if i have to describe anyone from that race i say indian lad or girl and its its a "black person" i said coloured lad or girl as imo they aint black just like we aint white. But im probably wrong with that too and ill be branded a racist.
> 
> But a chap i used to work with hated being called coloured he said he'd prefer black lad. X


Pakistani isn't a race.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Alot the racism is from "black" people towards white people because of what happened years ago.
> 
> Until today i always thought the term paki was referring to someone who was indeed from pakistan. But id never call anyone a paki if i have to describe anyone from that race i say indian lad or girl and its its a "black person" i said coloured lad or girl as imo they aint black just like we aint white. But im probably wrong with that too and ill be branded a racist.
> 
> But a chap i used to work with hated being called coloured he said he'd prefer black lad. X


Fair enough I was just seeing how u might see it in context coz sometimes on here it can be misconstrued


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No amount of hate will change it..but changing an opinion or view might help.
> 
> Just out of interest ur from the midlands which is pretty multicultural so would u openly say to an Asian ' paki' ? Or is it u mean just if ur referring to someone from Pakistan in discussion u would just say he's a 'paki' ? Just interested to see where u sit with it.


I don't live a million miles away from @Misspinky1983 , my Mrs lives around her area so I spend quite abit round there and it's different to round by me. I live in a village where it's only been the past few years really other cultures have come. In my road we only had an Italian and one black family. Now we got different people about. We all get along and help each other out. Last time it snowed everyone was out clearing the hill we live on and my mate (whose black) said the roads turning into a bag of jelly babies. If a white woman goes out with a black man its still news around here lol.

In my Mrs area it's just everyday stuff. You go into town and every shop is a foreign food or supermarket.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


If you found out it was a white/jewish person that wrote that for him would you be surprised. There's been incidents where that's been the case.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yh like I'd tell a troll.


because you would be shown to be wrong - which nursery? I`ll drop them an email


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Thats a characterisation of a fat black woman.Its not racist.Shes not being portrayed as anything that she doesnt appear to be.Same as Jim Davidsons "Chalky" Jokes.He merely impersonated as accent, with some stereotypical remarks.This is where the definition of racist seems to bleed into an area whereby it can be used to describe any traits or personas, that may or not maybe typical to a particular race.Its not derogatory.
> 
> It becomes racist when jokes are told about the Irish or Poles.When the theme of the joke is lack of intelligence etc.


What about the other video, a woman being sick when she finds out a black woman has baked the cake shes eaten?

Can you explain that one?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Alot the racism is from "black" people towards white people because of what happened years ago.
> 
> Until today i always thought the term paki was referring to someone who was indeed from pakistan. But id never call anyone a paki if i have to describe anyone from that race i say indian lad or girl and its its a "black person" i said coloured lad or girl as imo they aint black just like we aint white. But im probably wrong with that too and ill be branded a racist.
> 
> But a chap i used to work with hated being called coloured he said he'd prefer black lad. X


There is a difference between prejudice and racist you know. There is a fine line but it is different.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Pakistani isn't a race.


i never said it was mate. I was talking to Skye not you. But id never call anyone a paki or ***** etc. I used race because i dont know another word that i wouldn't get stabbed at for. Someone who isnt white nor black nor Chinese etc so id say indian as i think without actually saying are you a siki or hindu etc indian isnt offensive imo

No race is just one "colour" anymore.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

banzi said:


> What about the other video, a woman being sick when she finds out a black woman has baked the cake shes eaten?
> 
> Can you explain that one?


yes..its a slur against the womens institute WI, implying they are racist.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I don't live a million miles away from @Misspinky1983 , my Mrs lives around her area so I spend quite abit round there and it's different to round by me. I live in a village where it's only been the past few years really other cultures have come. In my road we only had an Italian and one black family. Now we got different people about. We all get along and help each other out. Last time it snowed everyone was out clearing the hill we live on and my mate (whose black) said the roads turning into a bag of jelly babies. If a white woman goes out with a black man its still news around here lol.
> 
> In my Mrs area it's just everyday stuff. You go into town and every shop is a foreign food or supermarket.


That's pretty close to the point I was getting at..bag of jelly babies ..any green sheep? Lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> In short the word paki hasnt always been offensive, its only been made offesive due to people complaining saying they dont like it.
> 
> I hate the word *****, its a horrible word IMO


It has always been offensive.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PD89 said:


> What's wrong with the youth of today?


everything is wrong with the youth of today. im in the "young adult" group so say 20-26 or sumint. and most ppl i know are idiots who's only goal is to grow their ego and laugh at other people... i am the only one out of a group of about 20 of us who works properly, has their own place, isnt hung over 4 days a week and could actually deal with life.

then i work in a school and it gets worse, the 11-18 age group has no idea about life at all and its all me me me and swear at everyone but demand respect at the same time, yea might be a teenage thing but its too far now. half the kids expect to be catered for all their life and some actually aim for the dole. lass threw a bottle in a rage because i said i wouldn't sort her school dinner money out unless she got off her phone and actually showed a bit of courtesy. she then got told she was nice and good by other staff to calm her down and got away with been a little pr**k.

thats just a bit of whats wrong


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Because ive always believed that Paki was short for Pakistan!!! Ive gathered im wrong but no one as explain why. Like everyone else on here their easy to jump down someones throat that their opinion is wrong its this that and the other, but only one person as took the time to try and explain why!!


You've obviously led a very sheltered life to not know it's been used as an offensive word. I think you're just a wind up because no one can be that naive.

It's not short for Pakistan but is short for pakistani, but unfortunately people have used it as a derogatory word towards pakistani's.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The ones that hang round the trolly park at tesco drinking frosty jsck. A lot mate and before you bark and say i was a kid once yes your right but i didn't find hanging round a phone box appealing when i had a warm room at home.


What you didn't hang around down the park when you was a teenager!? How else was you ment to find the opposite sex when your 14, you ain't going to find much action sat in ya room.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So let me guess im in the wrong for saying indian lad/lass?


That's not what i meant.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> everything is wrong with the youth of today. im in the "young adult" group so say 20-26 or sumint. and most ppl i know are idiots who's only goal is to grow their ego and laugh at other people... i am the only one out of a group of about 20 of us who works properly, has their own place, isnt hung over 4 days a week and could actually deal with life.
> 
> then i work in a school and it gets worse, the 11-18 age group has no idea about life at all and its all me me me and swear at everyone but demand respect at the same time, yea might be a teenage thing but its too far now. half the kids expect to be catered for all their life and some actually aim for the dole. lass threw a bottle in a rage because i said i wouldn't sort her school dinner money out unless she got off her phone and actually showed a bit of courtesy. she then got told she was nice and good by other staff to calm her down and got away with been a little pr**k.
> 
> thats just a bit of whats wrong


Still seems abit of a generalisation though, so out of the hole class there isn't a single kid you think has something about them?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

combo110 said:


> The word ****** is so offensive yet said multiple times in songs films etc. I remember my first expirience I got called milky bar kid. So I called him the Mars bar man....guess who got in trouble lol


I got told off in the gym by some stupid bloke cuz me and my mate are always saying stuff. He is black and im white. He calls me stuff I call him stuff. The interfering ba5tards always pick on my comments lol. Then we just laugh at them.

Can't stand white people that get offended cuz they think the black lad should be offended. I wouldn't dream of saying the things I say to him to a stranger, we have been good mates for 10 years and ive never once used the things I call him in an angry hurt full way. He would just smack me if ever I did lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> because you would be shown to be wrong - which nursery? I`ll drop them an email


Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> There is a difference between prejudice and racist you know. There is a fine line but it is different.


I agree with this. This day and age tho it all just gets chucked about


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I got told off in the gym by some stupid bloke cuz me and my mate are always saying stuff. He is black and im white. He calls me stuff I call him stuff. The interfering ba5tards always pick on my comments lol. Then we just laugh at them.
> 
> Can't stand white people that get offended cuz they think the black lad should be offended. I wouldn't dream of saying the things I say to him to a stranger, we have been good mates for 10 years and ive never once used the things I call him in an angry hurt full way. He would just smack me if ever I did lol.


If he put u over the Capri and smacked u might be worth a watch :thumbup1:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> yes..its a slur against the womens institute WI, implying they are racist.


Implying an institution is racist isn't funny, its a serious accusation which at the time got a complaint from the WI which forced the shows producers to change the title of the sketch.

Do you think all the people laughing at that sketch know that it was intended in that way?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> If you found out it was a white/jewish person that wrote that for him would you be surprised. There's been incidents where that's been the case.


He is racist though so I bet he wrote it.

Dear Chris Rock: You Racist, Ignorant Ass...

This is about an interview where he said white people should be held accountable for their ancestors actions. Like it was said further down the article what about the black slave masters?

Black Slave Owners: Did They Exist? - The Root

Slavery still goes on today in Africa.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Armz said:


> You've obviously led a very sheltered life to not know it's been used as an offensive word. I think you're just a wind up because no one can be that naive.
> 
> It's not short for Pakistan but is short for pakistani, but unfortunately people have used it as a derogatory word towards pakistani's.


I must of done then says the man in the Y fronts!!! Ffs i said i wasn't aware to why calling an actual pakistani a paki was offensive. I think it all depends how you say it. If you use the word in the context of saying where said person originated from then thats fine why would said person take offense , but to use it in a disrespectful context then yeah its wrong!!!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

"There is a difference between prejudice and racist you know. There is a fine line but it is different."



harrison180 said:


> I agree with this. This day and age tho it all just gets chucked about


wrong.

has anyone even bothered to look up the definition of racism.

"Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> What you didn't hang around down the park when you was a teenager!? How else was you ment to find the opposite sex when your 14, you ain't going to find much action sat in ya room.


There's hanging round the park that's one thing but a friggin phone box or the trolly park at asda is a p1ss take.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So let me guess im in the wrong for saying indian lad/lass?


Are they in fact, Indian?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

banzi said:


> Implying an institution is racist isn't funny, its a serious accusation which at the time got a complaint from the WI which forced the shows producers to change the title of the sketch.
> 
> Do you think all the people laughing at that sketch know that it was intended in that way?


i never said it was funny.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That's pretty close to the point I was getting at..bag of jelly babies ..any green sheep? Lol


My kids will sing black sheep. They will also say blackboard. If the teacher wants to make my kid into a liar then they can have a discussion with me. This country is getting so stupid.

my cousin is manager of a child care place and they have had a couple of black and Asian kids in now. Being only 2 one kid asked why they were different to him. He said it with the black kids mother there and she hit the roof. HE IS FVCKING 2 FOR GOD SAKE. Great thing to show a kid when he goes home and thinks "where's a green sheep and why can't I talk to black people without them going loopy" that's what political correctness us doing to kids.

Don't let them mess ur little girl up, you teach her right


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Still seems abit of a generalisation though, so out of the hole class there isn't a single kid you think has something about them?


based on a school of 1200 its not too much of a generalisation, especially when ive seen 2 years come and go. very very few in a whole school are decent. there are exceptions, but they are quickly wiped out by the fact they have to fit in to the rest of the messed up ones.

there are a few that wouldnt hurt a fly and stand out a mile, one lad is the definition of humble, suffers amazingly from a skin condition but he always comes second to any pain he has to help someone else until its too much for him. but other than that i cant think of many. to me it just remains a fact that priorities have been screwed up so badly in the last few generations that it aint coming back any time soon and that leave very little respect to go around.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The question we also should address is wether racism is a natural thing, maybe it really is engrained in us as a defense mechanism? Anybody ever looked into this?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Are they in fact, Indian?


C'mon then clever clogs how would you describe said person?? Mr perfect


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There's hanging round the park that's one thing but a friggin phone box or the trolly park at asda is a p1ss take.


You should be sure and send the local youth a list of where is and isn't acceptable to hang out.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The question we also should address is wether racism is a natural thing, maybe it really is engrained in us as a defense mechanism? *Anybody ever looked into this?*


Genghis Khan.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I must of done then says the man in the Y fronts!!! Ffs i said i wasn't aware to why calling an actual pakistani a paki was offensive. I think it all depends how you say it. If you use the word in the context of saying where said person originated from then thats fine why would said person take offense , but to use it in a disrespectful context then yeah its wrong!!!!!


It isn't about your opinion.

Here's an example.

If someone were to call me a " useless pink haired, stupid, vapid, c#nt [email protected]" I wouldn't find it offensive, there for, by your rational, it isn't then offensive!

so, can we all then refer to you as such?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> You should be sure and send the local youth a list of where is and isn't acceptable to hang out.


Righty ho. I'll crack on with it once I've found this needle in a haystack


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> Genghis Khan.


Good man Genghis, harsh, but fair.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> His name obviously.


Just read through 3 pages looking for the answer. Was Hoping for a joke you bastard lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If he put u over the Capri and smacked u might be worth a watch :thumbup1:


But that's my point about jokes and racism. If I moan it's to sunny he will say it's cuz I'm white. When it snows he pretends he can't see me or when he is at the gym and doing bench press on a black bench ill say I nearly sat on him cuz I can't see him etc. We go on all the time. He would never call me a white ba5tard in a serious way and I wouldn't call him anything in a serious way cuz then the jokes stopped and we are trying to hurt each other. When your doing that then that to me is racist and offencive.

Just my opinion


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He is racist though so I bet he wrote it.
> 
> Dear Chris Rock: You Racist, Ignorant Ass...
> 
> ...


I don't want to argue on this cause me and you are just getting along again but i'm sure those african american slave masters still answered to the white american slave masters didn't they? There's more details to it. And the blood diamond slavery in africa i'm sure is for america. And as for that stuff that chris rock said about the ancestors thing...would it be racist if a jew claimed germany owed him something because of the holocaust or a american moaned about the middle east cause of the terror attacks.

Just a few thoughts for you there.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> C'mon then clever clogs how would you describe said person?? Mr perfect


By there name. Or sir/madam


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> It isn't about your opinion.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> ...


you sound like a 6 year old trying to be a smart ****


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> It isn't about your opinion.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> ...


Your avoiding the question mate. How would you describe them then without being of offensive as no matter what i say it's wrong


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot


How am i stalking you, your posting on a public forum?.

so, you`ve made a comment, can you back that up or shall we assume you lied, someone made the same claim around xmas and he was more than happy to furnish the details of the school in question - who incidently havn`t replied, so we`ll take that as proof there was no substance to the claim.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> What about the other video, a woman being sick when she finds out a black woman has baked the cake shes eaten?
> 
> Can you explain that one?


No I didnt watch it.However, that would appear distasteful to say the least.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> The question we also should address is wether racism is a natural thing, maybe it really is engrained in us as a defense mechanism? Anybody ever looked into this?


I think in the past, like 1000+ years ago, being wary of strangers, foreign tribes or whatever, would be a good defense mechanism.

I don't think it's likely to be ingrained as in, in the DNA though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> By there name. Or sir/madam


Dont be a fking pr1ck!!

This worlds gone PC crazy because of people like you!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> you sound like a 6 year old trying to be a smart ****


Thank you


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont be a fking pr1ck!!


Don't put it like that...tell him straight. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> I don't want to argue on this cause me and you are just getting along again but i'm sure those african american slave masters still answered to the white american slave masters didn't they? There's more details to it. And the blood diamond slavery in africa i'm sure is for america. And as for that stuff that chris rock said about the ancestors thing...would it be racist if a jew claimed germany owed him something because of the holocaust or a american moaned about the middle east cause of the terror attacks.
> 
> Just a few thoughts for yo there.


There's no arguing going on,just points and opinions.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> How am i stalking you, your posting on a public forum? you really are an insecure little old lady who needs to feel attractive.
> 
> so, you`ve made a comment, can you back that up or shall we assume you lied, someone made the same claim around xmas and he was more than happy to furnish the details of the school in question - who incidently havn`t replied, so we`ll take that as proof their was no substance to the claim.


alot fo school remove that rhyme as they see it was wrong for no reason and parents are over protective, it happened here too.

you too sounds like a 6 year old trying to be clever. stop picking **** where their is none


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> There's no arguing going on,just points and opinions.


That's good man.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> By there name. Or sir/madam


If you didnt his name how would you describe this guy to someone?

View attachment 164204


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

All I have to say is this. The staff of Charlie hebdo magazine were consistantly drawing cartoons taking the p1ss out of Islam and placing them on the front covers to ensure maximum impact. Surely there was underlying hate within these people which inspired these actions?

Now......you go and draw a cartoon taking the p1ss out of Jews and you will be reviled and branded an anti-semite nazi. Prossibly prosocuted also...

So wheres the so called "freedom of speech" that must be defended at all cost then?

Load of hypocritical bollox imho.

Peace out

SickC


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

banzi said:


> What about the other video, a woman being sick when she finds out a black woman has baked the cake shes eaten?
> 
> Can you explain that one?


thats what the whole show is about though mate, taking the **** out of different stereotypes. They rip the **** out of disabled people,gay people etc too


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> How am i stalking you, your posting on a public forum? you really are an insecure little old lady who needs to feel attractive.
> 
> so, you`ve made a comment, can you back that up or shall we assume you lied, someone made the same claim around xmas and he was more than happy to furnish the details of the school in question - who incidently havn`t replied, so we`ll take that as proof their was no substance to the claim.


Dude have you been lied to so many times in your life that you want proof of everything anyone says. That's a serious case of paranoia my darling. Why can't you take people's word on stuff. You ruin a debate keep calling people out for proof.

You claimed last night that you don't call people out to prove stuff your doing it right now. And yes there's spelling mistakes in this post. Round of applause if you can spot them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> That's good man.


At the end of the day it is what it is. You've not done anything to me and I've not done anything to you so all is good.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The question we also should address is wether racism is a natural thing, maybe it really is engrained in us as a defense mechanism? Anybody ever looked into this?


ive always thought this too..lots of species are racist.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont be a fking pr1ck!!
> 
> This worlds gone PC crazy because of people like you!!!


It isn't "pc" to use someines name. Regardless of if I'm a pr**k or not.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> "There is a difference between prejudice and racist you know. There is a fine line but it is different."
> 
> wrong.
> 
> ...


But then if you go by history and events of history mate the white race is superior. Wether you think they are or not the whites have crushed more races and dominated people than any other and you can't deny that fact.

I think it all depends on the person. Talking about comedians tho isn't discussing racism imo.

Also if i say a Muslim joke im not taking the p1ss out of colour or race im taking the p1ss out of a religion so therefore can't be racist can it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you didnt his name how would you describe this guy to someone?
> 
> View attachment 164204


Gay.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Don't put it like that...tell him straight. :lol:


Part of the new me is try to be nice at all times Kirst lol im struggling mate. Think i need to go to being a b1tch anonymous lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you didnt his name how would you describe this guy to someone?
> 
> View attachment 164204


Is this one Asian guy in a group of another race? The Asian guy.

If not, then it is redundant. What was he wearing, what is the context of why I'm describing him?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Don't put it like that...tell him straight. :lol:


she`s been to university you know, it`s not just about the academic achievements but the development of the person .


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> It isn't "pc" to use someines name. Regardless of if I'm a pr**k or not.


Answer banzi post mate. What if you dont know their name. To lads called phil. How would you be distinctive between the Asian/indian one and the black one?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> alot fo school remove that rhyme as they see it was wrong for no reason and parents are over protective, it happened here too.
> 
> you too sounds like a 6 year old trying to be clever. stop picking **** where their is none


I`ve yet to substantiate a claim mate - as you say, lots of schools have simply stopped singing the rhyme, I still havent found one that changed it to "rainbow sheep" or any other variation

I wait to be proven wrong


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Is this one Asian guy in a group of another race? The Asian guy.
> 
> If not, then it is redundant. What was he wearing, what is the context of why I'm describing him?


He keeps checking you out and winking at you from the bar, your trying to describe to your mate which one it is.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> she`s been to university you know, it`s not just about the academic achievements but the development of the person .


Im as nice as the person im talking to my dear. You talk nice to me i talk nice back, you talk to me like a cvnt hey guess what. If you dont like my attitude i suggest you check yourself. As my attitude reflects on you.


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

"Your alreet with ****** as its a race of people and a food"

Geordie guy from Alan partridge


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> ive always thought this too..lots of species are racist.


yea this is a good question, i imagine as a baby brought up around a certain distinct race then been introduced to a totally different looking person may be naturally wary. if your brought up with no concept of race or that a different race exist outside your own until your older then introduced to another one with no explanation then maybe natural racial fear or confusion would be around, but i cant imagine hate on the level we see from nurtured racism


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im as nice as the person im talking to my dear. You talk nice to me i talk nice back, you talk to me like a cvnt hey guess what. If you dont like my attitude i suggest you check yourself. As my attitude reflects on you.


I`m basing my preconceptions on a limited source of information about you - just the same as a racist does, not so nice, is it?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

My dog seems to be racist. I dread walking pass the local mosque.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Varg said:


> I think in the past, like 1000+ years ago, being wary of strangers, foreign tribes or whatever, would be a good defense mechanism.
> 
> I don't think it's likely to be ingrained as in, in the DNA though.


I dunno man what other reason is there for a large part of the world still have feelings of doubt and distain for other races and cultures? It must be in our dna? I mean like my cat knows it doesn't need to bury it's **** anymore, but it still does.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`m basing my preconceptions on a limited source of information about you - just the same as a racist does, not so nice, is it?


Ya what? I aint racist tho mate :thumb:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Answer banzi post mate. What if you dont know their name. To lads called phil. How would you be distinctive between the Asian/indian one and the black one?


I did answer it. Try waiting, so many posts are resulting in poorly displayed pages.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`ve yet to substantiate a claim mate - as you say, lots of schools have simply stopped singing the rhyme, I still havent found one that changed it to "rainbow sheep" or any other variation
> 
> I wait to be proven wrong


shall i put a post on my facebook page for you and see what parents reply?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> I did answer it. Try waiting, so many posts are resulting in poorly displayed pages.


Im using my phone so it takes yonks to catch up. Soz


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PD89 said:


> He keeps checking you out and winking at you from the bar, your trying to describe to your mate which one it is.


The soon to be lucky one then!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ya what? I aint racist tho mate :thumb:


but you are, you just don`t realise it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> shall i put a post on my facebook page for you and see what parents reply?


has your local school changed the words?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> but you are, you just don`t realise it.


ROLMFO that's like me saying your gay, but you just dont know it yet. Made me laugh that did Mr.Fail

Wanna get that room, ill show you how racist i am :devil2:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So what is it then? Huh?? So Aussie isnt an abreviaton of Austraila?? Its either one way or another!!


I also can't understand why it should be offensive for the reasons outlined above. Bottom line is there is too much sensitivity from one side. Ironically it seems the people that are most sensitive about such things are well to do lefties rather than the actual group in question.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> has your local school changed the words?


Ive heard they have. Shall i ask my best mate. She's got 3 kids. Ill post the question from my phone and her reply no fking about etc.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> ROLMFO that's like me saying your gay, but you just dont know it yet. Made me laugh that did Mr.Fail
> 
> Wanna get that room, ill show you how racist i am :devil2:


that makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive heard they have. Shall i ask my best mate. She's got 3 kids. Ill post the question from my phone and her reply no fking about etc.


no, thats what we already have - whats the school and I`ll ring them tomorrow and ask


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> How am i stalking you, your posting on a public forum?.
> 
> so, you`ve made a comment, can you back that up or shall we assume you lied, someone made the same claim around xmas and he was more than happy to furnish the details of the school in question - who incidently havn`t replied, so we`ll take that as proof there was no substance to the claim.


Stalking because u wait for every post...who the frig are u that I have to prove anything ?? And more fool the guy who thought he should. If we all went about asking for proof on here we would have a major task on our hands. They havnt replied?? Seriously u rang a school to get this info when ur child dosnt attend it the information what ever it was affected ur daily life in I way at all and u had the time to check it out? And all because what ..u didn't like the guy who said it? Who's pathetic then...and how do u feel now they didn't answer ...get a friggin life if ur not happy with ur wife just tell her don't take anger out on me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


>


Yo!!! Wassup Homeboy!!! :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> no, thats what we already have - whats the school and I`ll ring them tomorrow and ask


Ill see what she says then ill ask what school. You won't be honest tho imo. I think if they say yes you'll come on here and say the opposite.

Can't you remember yesterday. Someone said we should get a room? Jeeeze? Thought you had a good mem lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dude have you been lied to so many times in your life that you want proof of everything anyone says. That's a serious case of paranoia my darling. Why can't you take people's word on stuff. You ruin a debate keep calling people out for proof.
> 
> You claimed last night that you don't call people out to prove stuff your doing it right now. And yes there's spelling mistakes in this post. Round of applause if you can spot them.


His wife refused to do weight watchers/ slimmers world she's not attractive and she can't spell so over the years it's irritated him ...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> but you are, you just don`t realise it.


racism is putting yourself above someone or classing another as inferior. if you dont do any of them things and just consider what you do as normal, say calling some Chinese guy a c**nk because thats how you are, then your not racist its just a bit socially daft. walking into someone from not looking isnt assault, its just a bit daft


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Stalking because u wait for every post...who the frig are u that I have to prove anything ?? And more fool the guy who thought he should. If we all went about asking for proof on here we would have a major task on our hands. They havnt replied?? Seriously u rang a school to get this info when ur child dosnt attend it the information what ever it was affected ur daily life in I way at all and u had the time to check it out? And all because what ..u didn't like the guy who said it? Who's pathetic then...and how do u feel now they didn't answer ...get a friggin life if ur not happy with ur wife just tell her don't take anger out on me. :thumbdown:


fcking hell, by that logic me and @FelonE have been living together for the last 3 months.

the school havnt changed the words to the song, have they? it matters because this type of comment fuels the idiot UKIP voter mentality thats so prevelent in this and all the other threads, the kids are getting dumber, they don`t need their grandparents goading them on


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> If you didnt his name how would you describe this guy to someone?
> 
> View attachment 164204


Is the term "desi" not sure if its derogatory or not.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

@Misspinky1983 people moan about the asians coming over here and not learning the language but you yam yams have been over here for centuries and I still can't understand a word you say.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't be ****d to read everything but has anyone kicked off at @FelonE yet haha? Most threads end up in some tool giving you grief


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I can't be ****d to read everything but has anyone kicked off at @FelonE yet haha? Most threads end up in some tool giving you grief


Lol no,makes a change.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> racism is putting yourself above someone or classing another as inferior. if you dont do any of them things and just consider what you do as normal, say calling some Chinese guy a c**nk because thats how you are, then your not racist its just a bit socially daft. walking into someone from not looking isnt assault, its just a bit daft


ok, should have said racist comments, it`s just giving ammunition to the guy with the chip on his shoulder already to come out with some of the things posted today


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

rovermb6 said:


> @Misspinky1983 people moan about the asians coming over here and not learning the language but you yam yams have been over here for centuries and I still can't understand a word you say.


Blah blah blah. Can you understand that??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just found a grime track I made in HMP Bullingdon. The lad on it with me is the one who called me a honky haha we were mates before that.


__
https://soundcloud.com/felon-emc%2Fday-light-robbery


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The question we also should address is wether racism is a natural thing, maybe it really is engrained in us as a defense mechanism? Anybody ever looked into this?


If you're a white kid who has never seen a black person before you're going to be wary, it's natural, yes. If you went to an African country and walked down the street in a city, the only white man, would you feel threatened a little because you stood out? I know I would. Honestly when I go to inner city areas with a high immigrant population, I feel out of place, it feels abnormal to me. You're surrounded by people of different cultures, speaking different languages, there's no feeling like you know these people, and don't know what to expect.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> ok, should have said racist comments, it`s just giving ammunition to the guy with the chip on his shoulder already to come out with some of the things posted today


ok that makes more sense, can give a racist comment by mistake, but racist is a full blown mentality


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Blah blah blah. Can you understand that??


is it ba ba black sheep in yam yam?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> fcking hell, by that logic me and @FelonE have been living together for the last 3 months.
> 
> the school havnt changed the words to the song, have they? it matters because this type of comment fuels the idiot UKIP voter mentality thats so prevelent in this and all the other threads, the kids are getting dumber, they don`t need their grandparents goading them
> 
> on


Why upbringing felone in on it? Ppl who can't fight their own battle always do this on here holla a bro...pussy u wanna pick on me YOU. Do it don't be @ a friend. And where's my proof of ur better body with out fading light?

The school HAVE changed the words yes are u having trouble reading. And how are ukip prevalent? Oh and there's another bitterness..no children? Poor swimmers? Awww deeee dum so ur a Jaffa as well as a 1 st class idiot stalker.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

saxondale said:


> ok, should have said racist comments, it`s just giving ammunition to the guy with the chip on his shoulder already to come out with some of the things posted today


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

not read the last few pages, agree with saxondale though, anyone who says there kid sung anything other then bah bah black sheep is full of sh1t, just a lot of gullible people that heard from a friend of a friend that it happened


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> not read the last few pages, agree with saxondale though, anyone who says there kid sung anything other then bah bah black sheep is full of sh1t, just a lot of gullible people that heard from a friend of a friend that it happened


depends where your from, up north east the school's are so anti racist they are starting to be bias toward who they set out to protect... especially where i am from we have a giant cultural mix thats growing each year. it did happen at one point here but i dont know it it stuck


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

rovermb6 said:


> is it ba ba black sheep in yam yam?


It is indeed matey. We also have black boards too.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> not read the last few pages, agree with saxondale though, anyone who says there kid sung anything other then bah bah black sheep is full of sh1t, just a lot of gullible people that heard from a friend of a friend that it happened


Im trying to find out mate. Ive heard that it has but we'll see. My best friend has 3 kiddies so ive asked her. Then ill get name of school so sax can chillax and ring em tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

To get as many people to bite as possible so they get banned.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> not read the last few pages, agree with saxondale though, anyone who says there kid sung anything other then bah bah black sheep is full of sh1t, just a lot of gullible people that heard from a friend of a friend that it happened


Not read it? This is another thing most do on here have an opinion half way through based on what their 'chum' said but can't be ****d to read...nice one :thumbup1: me full of ****? Who are u? Oh wait...ur avi tells me who u are ...cheers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Why upbringing felone in on it? Ppl who can't fight their own battle always do this on here holla a bro...pussy u wanna pick on me YOU. Do it don't be @ a friend. And where's my proof of ur better body with out fading light?
> 
> The school HAVE changed the words yes are u having trouble reading. And how are ukip prevalent? Oh and there's another bitterness..no children? Poor swimmers? Awww deeee dum so ur a Jaffa as well as a 1 st class idiot stalker.


another totally out of proportion response from one of UK-M`s supposed older generation

so anyway, the school never changed the words now, did they?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

babyarm said:


> -


do you not see the irony of a thread about racism been filled with racist comments?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> To get as many people to bite as possible so they get banned.


Mods arnt stupid though they read the whole thread it's pretty easy to see who the idiot is. And who always pops up...I doubt it will be long before we can say goodbye to some.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

If you read through some of my posts you'll see im far from PC, but ya gotta draw the line somewhere when its blatant BS, not gonna sit here and believe someones child was made to sit and sing bah bah green sheep :lol:

Got 3 kids myself, 2 been through pre-school, nursery and now in primary, they sung bah bah black sheep with black kids in there classes

And skye, ya can try offend me as much as you like by calling me a cnut, sooner be that then a lying cnut though


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> another totally out of proportion response from one of UK-M`s supposed older generation
> 
> so anyway, the school never changed the words now, did they?


Yes saxonfail they did....u need help with this it's boring.

U keep doing that thing ..where u don't reply to quote...picture? Proof? Why call in other people? Ukip? Umissed all that fail??


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There are forums where 100% free speech is allowed. I'd love to see this thread without the restraints


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

View attachment 164209


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> There are forums where 100% free speech is allowed. I'd love to see this thread without the restraints


but then you dont get the fun of people who cant use reasonable arguments or common sense fail trying to fit the rules!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> If you read through some of my posts you'll see im far from PC, but ya gotta draw the line somewhere when its blatant BS, not gonna sit here and believe someones child was made to sit and sing bah bah green sheep :lol:
> 
> Got 3 kids myself, 2 been through pre-school, nursery and now in primary, they sung bah bah black sheep with black kids in there classes
> 
> And skye, ya can try offend me as much as you like by calling me a cnut, sooner be that then a lying cnut though


and you`ve got to admire the irony of the forums biggest thrower of insults calling for mod intervention.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Rainbow Sheep being taught in pre school

BBC NEWS | UK | Education | Nursery opts for 'rainbow' sheep


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes saxonfail they did....u need help with this it's boring.
> 
> U keep doing that thing ..where u don't reply to quote...picture? Proof? Why call in other people? Ukip? Umissed all that fail??


He edited his post bless him. Didnt have the balls to say what he really wanted lol he said you have a sad life. I thought he was describing himself for a second there lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

latblaster said:


>












:lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> but then you dont get the fun of people who cant use reasonable arguments or common sense fail trying to fit the rules!


These threads give a fake representation of the demographic due to half the people holding their tongues


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> If you read through some of my posts you'll see im far from PC, but ya gotta draw the line somewhere when its blatant BS, not gonna sit here and believe someones child was made to sit and sing bah bah green sheep :lol:
> 
> Got 3 kids myself, 2 been through pre-school, nursery and now in primary, they sung bah bah black sheep with black kids in there classes
> 
> And skye, ya can try offend me as much as you like by calling me a cnut, sooner be that then a lying cnut though


I didn't call it u..I referred u to ur own avi. Ur calling me a liar though is that ok? What u believe or don't is ok but don't follow it with that persons a bull****ter I won't take it kindly will I. Wow u don't place urself highly in life if u can only define between being a Cnut or a lying Cnut...I wouldn't sooner be any I'd prefer the honest woman I am ...I won't re quote u coz it boring say what u like. :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> These threads give a fake representation of the demographic due to half the people holding their tongues


I don't hold mine. What I say is what I mean.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> These threads give a fake representation of the demographic due to half the people holding their tongues


isnt the demographic just the % of races, age, sex from a certain area?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ill see what she says then ill ask what school. You won't be honest tho imo. I think if they say yes you'll come on here and say the opposite.
> 
> Can't you remember yesterday. Someone said we should get a room? Jeeeze? Thought you had a good mem lol


If he's prepared to ring up some random school just to prove a point I feel very sorry for him.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Rainbow Sheep being taught in pre school
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | Education | Nursery opts for 'rainbow' sheep


cheers.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He edited his post bless him. Didnt have the balls to say what he really wanted lol he said you have a sad life. I thought he was describing himself for a second there lol


Hmmm .. I guess it depends how we define sad I Spose but he won't elaborate on it coz he dosnt live with me to know ..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> If he's prepared to ring up some random school just to prove a point I feel very sorry for him.


I`m not really going to ring a school FFS

I`ll email them


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't hold mine. What I say is what I mean.


I wasn't aiming at anyone specifically. I'd just be interested to see a display of such a wide group of people's true colours without the restrictions or risk of bans.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't call it u..I referred u to ur own avi. Ur calling me a liar though is that ok? What u believe or don't is ok but don't follow it with that persons a bull****ter I won't take it kindly will I. Wow u don't place urself highly in life if u can only define between being a Cnut or a lying Cnut...I wouldn't sooner be any I'd prefer the honest woman I am ...I won't re quote u coz it boring say what u like. :wub:


So wtf did you imply by referring me to my avi, should i add thick cnut to the ever growing list?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Andrewgenic said:


> If he's prepared to ring up some random school just to prove a point I feel very sorry for him.


Mate read thru he said he will ring for confirmation tomorrow. Mans a fk job. He's been lied to so many times he can't trust a word anyone says. I feel sorry for him tbh.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

When are saxondale and Skye gonna shag each other?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`m not really going to ring a school FFS
> 
> I`ll email them


you said you'd call them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> cheers.


Oh cheers.....now how do u feel...that tit on ur head looks mighty fine.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to be on totes2 where anything could be said. Very interesting place


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I also saw a poster for:

"Snow White & the Seven People of shorter stature"

I assure you this is true & was not a pish take.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He edited his post bless him. Didnt have the balls to say what he really wanted lol he said you have a sad life. I thought he was describing himself for a second there lol


I actually said the old bird of "birds of a feather" would be a more attractive proposition.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Newperson said:


> When are saxondale and Skye gonna shag each other?


Nah thanks he's too 'sepia' in the pics for me...and all the other nasties he's filled with yak


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I wasn't aiming at anyone specifically. I'd just be interested to see a display of such a wide group of people's true colours without the restrictions or risk of bans.


Don't fvcking start Dave lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> no, thats what we already have - whats the school and I`ll ring them tomorrow and ask


HERE YOU SAID YOU'D RING THEM. CONTRADICTING YOURSELF SAX.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wish all u pale faces would just get along haha  .

I'm guessing this thread has stopped discussing race and turned into a slanging match?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh cheers.....now how do u feel...that tit on ur head looks mighty fine.


didn`t read the article did you?

private nursery - no school


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> HERE YOU SAID YOU'D RING THEM. CONTRADICTING YOURSELF SAX.


of course I`m not going to ring them ffs

I`ll email them.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I also saw a poster for:
> 
> "Snow White & the Seven People of shorter stature"
> 
> I assure you this is true & was not a pish take.


Was all 7 of them giving it to her good mate? Or was I watching the wrong one haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Newperson said:


> When are saxondale and Skye gonna shag each other?


Can't say that mate...he's already proposed to Pinky!! :lol:

Odd though, he never tries to wind up Kristina....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Can't say that mate...he's already proposed to Pinky!! :lol:
> 
> Odd though, he never tries to wind up Kristina....


Nah cuz Kris will bench press his a55 lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Can't say that mate...he's already proposed to Pinky!! :lol:
> 
> Odd though, he never tries to wind up Kristina....


Cos that would be multitasking.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nah cuz Kris will bench press his a55 lol


Exactly.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Why say it then? ?


it`s a figure of speech for gods sake.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I wasn't aiming at anyone specifically. I'd just be interested to see a display of such a wide group of people's true colours without the restrictions or risk of bans.


Tbh mate it don't matter weather your as far left as you can go or Adolf Hitlers biggest fan if all points are put over and people have an adult convo about the points then there shouldn't be no bans what so ever.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Can't say that mate...he's already proposed to Pinky!! :lol:
> 
> Odd though, he never tries to wind up Kristina....


you don`t have to wind these two up mate, their that highly strung they do a good job on themselves.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Exactly.


he did take the **** out of her sponsorship to be fair lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Wish all u pale faces would just get along haha  .
> 
> I'm guessing this thread has stopped discussing race and turned into a slanging match?


I know u jest here but c'mon read bk and see where it started ..who do u think...don't say it's all of us it isn't.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> he did take the **** out of her sponsorship to be fair lol


no mate, I asked a question and got lynched by the white knight brigade.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> it`s a figure of speech for gods sake.


B0ll0x. Contradicting ya self. Check your posts sax you don't know who's watching lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

saxondale said:


> no mate, I asked a question and got lynched by the white knight brigade.


not read all the comments to be fair but keep wondering if miss pinky has a bf on gear, bet they have some blazing rows lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like I've been missing a good thread!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Wish all u pale faces would just get along haha  .
> 
> I'm guessing this thread has stopped discussing race and turned into a slanging match?


I predicted it on the first page lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you don`t have to wind these two up mate, their that highly strung they do a good job on themselves.


Babe i can fall out with myself lol Dont need you.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I know u jest here but c'mon read bk and see where it started ..who do u think...don't say it's all of us it isn't.


probably this composed and perfectly reasonable response to a polite question



> Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot


pretty much normal for you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> not read all the comments to be fair but keep wondering if miss pinky has a bf on gear, bet they have some blazing rows lol


Nope. He dont even lift :'(

Hes so laid back it annoys me. He wont argue with me lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> I also can't understand why it should be offensive for the reasons outlined above. Bottom line is there is too much sensitivity from one side. Ironically it seems the people that are most sensitive about such things are well to do lefties rather than the actual group in question.


Go to a predominantly Asian area then and start calling the people there that.

See if they are "too sensitive"


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nope. He dont even lift :'(
> 
> Hes so laid back it annoys me. He wont argue with me lol


Pinky: Let's argue

BF: Nah can't be ar$ed

Pinky:yes you can

BF: no I can't

Pinky: Lol, owned


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

latblaster said:


> View attachment 164209


War is peace...


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it racist to call an Irish traveller a pikey?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Pinky: Let's argue
> 
> BF: Nah can't be ar$ed
> 
> ...


Nah!!!

Me rah rah rah

Dean have you finished yet?

me rah rah rah

Dean. Silence

lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Is it racist to call an Irish traveller a pikey?


Clue is in the term, pal, racism, ie, race.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Is it racist to call an Irish traveller a pikey?


If you ask harrison180 , he will claim its likely it will end in a bare knuckle brawl regardless of your consent.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nah!!!
> 
> Me rah rah rah
> 
> ...


Clearly not trying hard enough, lol.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i never said it was mate. I was talking to Skye not you. But id never call anyone a paki or ***** etc. I used race because i dont know another word that i wouldn't get stabbed at for. Someone who isnt white nor black nor Chinese etc so id say indian as i think without actually saying are you a siki or hindu etc indian isnt offensive imo
> 
> No race is just one "colour" anymore.


Race isn't just colour. Sikh and hindu are religions, so pointless to mention. I feel you don't really understand the terms you are using.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

PD89 said:


> Is it racist to call an Irish traveller a pikey?


No but a double dare ya to call one a taig


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Clearly not trying hard enough, lol.


Ive been with hin 8 years i know when to give up cuz i aint gonna win lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Race isn't just colour. Sikh and hindu are religions, so pointless to mention. I feel you don't really understand the terms you are using.


i know what a friggin race is!! Same as you can't be racist against a muslim etc. I Know exactly what the terms are that im using!!

Race refers to a person's physical appearance, such as skin color, eye color,*hair*color,bone/jaw structure etc


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you ask harrison180 , he will claim its likely it will end in a bare knuckle brawl regardless of your consent.


It more than likely would


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


>


YO!!! WASSUP XZIBIT!! HOLLA AT ME, MAN!!!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i know what a friggin race is!! Same as you can't be racist against a muslim etc. I Know exactly what the terms are that im using!!


Do you though. As silly as it sounds, there are no races, it is an outdated concept.

Like do you actually know what Caucasian means?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Race (human classification) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i know what a friggin race is!! Same as you can't be racist against a muslim etc. I Know exactly what the terms are that im using!!
> 
> Race refers to a person's physical appearance, such as skin color, eye color,*hair*color,bone/jaw structure etc


Negative. See previous link.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I know u jest here but c'mon read bk and see where it started ..who do u think...don't say it's all of us it isn't.


Just names on a forum  . Most wouldn't say what they say on here in real life.

If it was real life and I worked my magic id be round yours with my 12 inch of two tribes (frankie goes to hollywood) and wining and dining u but instead im watching TV and typing this sh1te to you instead haha.

Ps the record will be the only 12 inch you get that night im afraid


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Do you though. As silly as it sounds, there are no races, it is an outdated concept.
> 
> Like do you actually know what Caucasian means?


What?? White skinned person European origin or a person from russia?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I predicted it on the first page lol.


I think we new it before opening the thread mate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What?? White skinned person European origin or a person from russia?


Nope


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What?? White skinned person European origin or a person from russia?


Coined by someone visiting the Caucasus a few hundred years ago. Means short, stalky, dark hair and dark skin.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

@Misspinky1983 you stated one cannot be racist towards a muslim?

If someone is being religiously intolerant and descriminatory towards a muslim is this any different to being a racist?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> @Misspinky1983 you stated one cannot be racist towards a muslim?
> 
> If someone is being religiously intolerant and descriminatory towards a muslim is this any different to being a racist?


Yes, it's not about race, its about religion. Why do people always try to make things racist when they don't like it? Because it's great for shutting people up.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, it's not about race, its about religion. Why do people always try to make things racist when they don't like it? Because it's great for shutting people up.


Stop putting people right that's just racist


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, it's not about race, its about religion. Why do people always try to make things racist when they don't like it? Because it's great for shutting people up.


Wrong! Hate is hate son no matter what label you put on it


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow. While there are a few sparkling gems of reason in here, the rest of this thread is just the worst display of stupidity I've ever seen


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird is Indian, and when my dad came round the other day he was referring to my brother in law as "the Frenchman", because he's French unsurprisingly, and that's what my dad always calls him.

My bird was laughing about it afterwards, I then told her that he refers to her as "the Paki", course I was joking but you should have seen the look on her face. :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So what is it then? Huh?? So Aussie isnt an abreviaton of Austraila?? Its either one way or another!!


Imo if you are not of pakistani Origin then your idea of what is or isn't acceptable terminology is irrelevant.

If a young asain kid is called a Paki it is a offensive end of


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> My bird is Indian, and when my dad came round the other day he was referring to my brother in law as "the Frenchman", because he's French unsurprisingly, and that's what my dad always calls him.
> 
> My bird was laughing about it afterwards, I then told her that he refers to her as "the Paki", course I was joking but you should have seen the look on her face. :lol:


Couch comfy, was it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> @Misspinky1983 you stated one cannot be racist towards a muslim?
> 
> If someone is being religiously intolerant and descriminatory towards a muslim is this any different to being a racist?


Muslim is a religion not a race so explain to me how can you br racist against a religion?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Couch comfy, was it?


Ha Ha, nah she's cool as fvck.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Wrong! Hate is hate son no matter what label you put on it


R = Radther

A = Annoying

C = Communist

I = Inspired

S = Silencing

T = Tactic


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Muslim is a religion not a race so explain to me how can you br racist against a religion?


Ever heard the term religious discrimination? How does that differ from racism?

Both are an expression of *hatred* against other human being pure and simple.

Hope this helps


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

bail said:


> Imo if you are not of pakistani Origin then your idea of what is or isn't acceptable terminology is irrelevant.
> 
> If a young asain kid is called a Paki it is a offensive end of


are you stupid? Ive said how many times but ill say it again just for you. I didn't realise there was so much hate towards being a pakistani. Up until today i thought referring to someone as a paki was soley down to their origin.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> are you stupid? Ive said how many times but ill say it again just for you. I didn't realise there was so much hate towards being a pakistani. Up until today i thought referring to someone as a paki was soley down to their origin.


I'm not stupid.

And you clearly stated you didn't think it was a racist term.

I was correcting you.

I'm more than happy to quote you on this if you wish??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pinko loves Bail now....sorry Saxo...it's over blud. :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Wow. While there are a few sparkling gems of reason in here, the rest of this thread is just the worst display of stupidity I've ever seen


Just lats mate


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

bail said:


> I'm not stupid.
> 
> And you clearly stated you didn't think it was a racist term.
> 
> ...


no i didn't!!!!!!!

Think it all depends on how you use it in which context.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

bail said:


> Imo if you are not of pakistani Origin then your idea of what is or isn't acceptable terminology is irrelevant.
> 
> If a young asain kid is called a Paki it is a offensive end of


You're idea of what is or isn't acceptable terminology is irrelevant according to you since you're not of pakistani Origin so why should anyone care what you think is offensive? End of.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> You're idea of what is or isn't acceptable terminology is irrelevant according to you since you're not of pakistani Origin so why should anyone care what you think is offensive? End of.


How do you know I'm not Pakistani??


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

bail said:


> How do you know I'm not Pakistani??


Your avatar. And even if you were Pakistani, do you assume to know how Pakistanis feel better than non-Pakistanis? That sounds rather racist to me. I suppose us white lads would never understand....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bail said:


> How do you know I'm not Pakistani??


You never mentioned owning a corner shop?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:



> You never mentioned owning a corner shop?


Has your Mrs not mentioned she's always popping in........

Boom


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Your avatar.


Avi means nowt mate. Take saxs for instance :whistling:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Your avatar.


I'm pale mate in that pic

Tbh I'm trindad Indian

Went to a school in a ****ty area didn't like getting called a paki then Tbh

So really I would call offensive

Ask any Pakistani or asain kid do you like getting called a paki??

See what they say?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> I always thought to was where they came from..... This is due to an Indian friend who does not like being called a Paki as he comes from India and not Pakistan.... :wink:


This is half of what i thought but apparently im racist for thinking that.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Ever heard the term religious discrimination? How does that differ from racism?
> 
> Both are an expression of *hatred* against other human being pure and simple.
> 
> Hope this helps


religions a choice, they chose to follow muslim rules, I chose to think muslim rules are a load of barbaric shiite. People don't chose where they come from


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think alot of it's down to if a particular person is offended by any term used. I know white people who couldn't give a fvck about being called a honky whereas it offends me.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

"forced" to take my grandfather's M6 to school stop at the mcdonalds I used to work at manager i worked with sees me in the drive thru we hate each other she asks how did I obtain the car I ask for a hamburger, she gives me a hamburger I raise it to my lips and take a bite. My eye twitches involuntarily. Across the street a father of three falls down the stairs I swallow and look down at the hamburger in my hands. She gives me a hamburger I swallow and look down at the hamburger in my hands. I cannot swallow. There are children at the top of the stairs a pickle shifts uneasily under the bun. She gives me a hamburger I look at her face, and she is pleading with me. The children are crying now I raise the hamburger to my lips, tears stream down my face as I take a bite she gives me a hamburger. I am on my knees.

I plead with her to go across the street. She hears only children's laughter she gives me a hamburger I am screaming as I fall down the stairs. She is my child. I cannot see anything I take a bite of the hamburger the concrete rushes up to meet me I awake with a start in my own bed. My eye twitches involuntarily she gives me a hamburger as I kill her, I do not make a sound she gives me a hamburger...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Honky..... :whistling:


Fake natty


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I think alot of it's down to if a particular person is offended by any term used. I know white people who couldn't give a fvck about being called a honky whereas it offends me.


Attitude offends me. So if someone says hey honky to me I'll come back with something. If we all laugh and joke then fine that's what it is. If someone says hey honky in an aggressive way they get a slap.

I don't offend easily and I can take a joke.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

bail said:


> I'm pale mate in that pic
> 
> Tbh I'm trindad Indian
> 
> ...


I have a slave bracelet I bought in Trinidad. The Pattern on it is the same I have seen in Rajasthan.

I remember buying 'doubles' from the roadside for breakfast. They were outta this world.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Its true Indians don't like being called paki as they are Indian. Indian and and Pakistanis don't like each other. On the same foot' date=' I don't suppose Pakistanis like being called Indian. I cant really vouch for this as I don't know any "Paki's" (Short for Pakistanis). Not meant in a derogatory or racist way...[/quote']
> 
> You can't say pakistani and Indians don't like each other that's racist and prejudice and politically incorrect. It's true but you can't say it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ouch ...... PMSL


Lol.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't mind me, just about to cook these

View attachment 164217


Got some catching up to do!!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Dont give a fcuk, Lock me up n throw away the key......
> 
> You can call me fake, you can take away my key board, You will never take away my FREEDOM of speech....
> 
> If I say your black. Is it be cause your black? Or am I being racist?? What do you say to that Ginger.....?


I say... I'm all for freedom of speech mate and a none PC world. So stick that in your pipe and smoke it  .

There was a lad at my school who didn't like being called ginger. He was bloody ginger tho so what else nickname was there lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I think its Currys PC World now......


Not a curry in site either so that should be reported to trades description lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Attitude offends me. So if someone says hey honky to me I'll come back with something. If we all laugh and joke then fine that's what it is. If someone says hey honky in an aggressive way *they get a slap*.
> 
> I don't offend easily and I can take a joke.


don`t start that again.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> You can't say pakistani and Indians don't like each other that's racist and prejudice and politically incorrect. It's true but you can't say it lol


of course you can say that, what you can`t do is use two derogatory terms to describe the people your talking about, why is that so hard for you closet racists to understand?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The ones that hang round the trolly park at tesco drinking frosty jsck. A lot mate and before you bark and say i was a kid once yes your right but i didn't find hanging round a phone box appealing when i had a warm room at home.


I bet they sound alot more intelligent in that phonebox than you do this thread..

Saying people should just forget hundreds of years of history and "live for today" is a crock of sh*t..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Pinko loves Bail now....sorry Saxo...it's over blud. :lol: :bounce:


the thread that just keeps giving


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> the thread that just keeps giving


Giving me a fvcking headache now lol. Same old same old. Thread starts out civilised and turns in to petty bullsh1t.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Giving me a fvcking headache now lol. Same old same old. Thread starts out civilised and turns in to petty bullsh1t.


you can`t leave yet, someone just mentioned religion.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> I bet they sound alot more intelligent in that phonebox than you do this thread..
> 
> Saying people should just forget hundreds of years of history and "live for today" is a crock of sh*t..


Im not saying forget about it im saying you tool, no wonder there's so much hate when people can't move forward. So your ok with black people hating white for sh1t that happened years ago. If you think its ok then no wonder theres so much racism with people like you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you can`t leave yet, someone just mentioned religion.


I'm an Atheist, don't give a sh1t about religion.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Giving me a fvcking headache now lol. Same old same old. Thread starts out civilised and turns in to petty bullsh1t.


Only because fking idiots have to keep poking and stabbing at the same of b0ll0x. Clearly have nowt better to do at 10.40pm at night.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not saying forget about it im saying you tool, no wonder there's so much hate when people can't move forward. So your ok with black people hating white for sh1t that happened years ago. If you think its ok then no wonder theres so much racism with people like you.


please tell me your degree is in History?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Only because fking idiots have to keep poking and stabbing at the same of b0ll0x. *Clearly have nowt better to do at 10.40pm at night*.


dear me, is that the time, Im off to bed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> please tell me your degree is in History?


she will have a place in UKMuscle history. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> please tell me your degree is in History?


Please show me this toned muscular body you claim to have?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> dear me, is that the time, Im off to bed.


Night pops.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

dann19900 said:


> religions a choice, they chose to follow muslim rules, I chose to think muslim rules are a load of barbaric shiite. People don't chose where they come from


So what if I say for example, Jewish rules are a load of barbaric chite? Is that freedom of expression or religious discrimination?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> So what if I say for example, Jewish rules are a load of barbaric chite? Is that freedom of expression or religious discrimination?


That my dear is your opinion and you are entitled to it!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Please show me this toned muscular body you claim to have?


 @banzi - lend me your library picture mate


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> That my dear is your opinion and you are entitled to it!!


No it's not my opinion I treat all humans equally 

It was given as an example to explain and it is of course religious discrimination no different to sexism, racism or sexual discrimination - all of which I abhor


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> No it's not my opinion I treat all humans equally
> 
> It was given as an example to explain and it is of course religious discrimination no different to sexism, racism or sexual discrimination - all of which I abhor


Whatever mate. Im sorry saying you don't agree with a certain religion is not discrimination. The world is so PC mad because of people like you.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not saying forget about it im saying you tool, no wonder there is so much hate when people can't move forward. So your ok with black people hating white for sh1t that happened years ago. If you think its ok then no wonder theres so much racism with people like you.


I've never met a black person who even dislikes white people for historical matters. I think you'd be hard pressed to as well. That's like Rolf Harris saying live for the now and move on.  Should we forget about the Holocaust too while we're at it? What about 9/11? London Bombings?

I know it must be hard but try to use atleast the slightest bit of common sense, you saying earlier that you didn't know the term "Paki" is used in a derogatory manner to cause offense is like me saying I don't know the Sun is hot...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Its true Indians don't like being called paki as they are Indian. Indian and and Pakistanis don't like each other. On the same foot' date=' I don't suppose Pakistanis like being called Indian. I cant really vouch for this as I don't know any "Paki's" (Short for Pakistanis). Not meant in a derogatory or racist way...[/quote']
> 
> And yet it is. Saying you don't mean it to be offensive is irrelevant.
> 
> The term always was, and always will be a racial slur, just because you didn't realise this doesn't mean it is fine to use. That's what you and pinky are missing. About 20 people here telling you it is offensive and purely a racial slur, you 2 continuing to use it and try and justify it. Get the message!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Whatever mate. Im sorry saying you don't agree with a certain religion is not discrimination. The world is so PC mad because of people like you.


no, its PC mad because of people like you (and harrison) who cannot see the offence they cause


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

> Dont give a fcuk, Lock me up n throw away the key......
> 
> You can call me fake, you can take away my key board, You will never take away my FREEDOM of speech....
> 
> If I say your black. Is it be cause your black? Or am I being racist?? What do you say to that Ginger.....?


Saying someone is black isn't racist.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> No it's not my opinion I treat all humans equally
> 
> It was given as an example to explain and it is of course religious discrimination no different to sexism, racism or sexual discrimination - all of which I abhor


He didn't think much of black people, referring to South African natives as "*******" (a term today regarded as highly offensive) and complaining that "they are troublesome, very dirty and live like animals."


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Whatever mate. Im sorry saying you don't agree with a certain religion is not discrimination. The world is so PC mad because of people like you.


Your not being forced to convert to said religion(s) you don't agree with [whatever they may be] so why not just live and let live?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> I've never met a black person who even dislikes white people for historical matters. I think you'd be hard pressed to as well. That's like Rolf Harris saying live for the now and move on.  Should we forget about the Holocaust too while we're at it? What about 9/11? London Bombings?
> 
> I know it must be hard but try to use atleast the slightest bit of common sense, you saying earlier that you didn't know the term "Paki" is used in a derogatory manner to cause offense is like me saying I don't know the Sun is hot...


So ok then lets hate all indian/Asian people blah blah blah because of 9/11 and 7/11 Let's hate all Germans because of the Holocaust. Don't talk out your ar5e.

Go and snuggle up with sax as your as condescending as he is.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Whatever mate. Im sorry saying you don't agree with a certain religion is not discrimination. The world is so PC mad because of people like you.


It is exactly discrimination. You would discriminate based on religion. Again, you don't understand the words pal. Google, read, then reply.

No hate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So ok then lets hate all indian/Asian people blah blah blah because of 9/11 and 7/11 Let's hate all Germans because of the Holocaust. Don't talk out your ar5e.
> 
> Go and snuggle up with sax as your as condescending as he is.


9/11 hijackers were mainly Saudi, some from UAE, som egypt and 1 from Lebanon i think, again, Google.

They're not even Asian, they're Arab.

Again, no hate, but you're doing yourself no favours here.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> It is exactly discrimination. You would discriminate based on religion. Again, you don't understand the words pal. Google, read, then reply.
> 
> No hate.


You smoking the same crack pipe as Sax?? If I don't like said religion that doesn't mean im going to dislike the person. To discriminate against someone it to treat them differently. If someone was something I don't like I wouldn't treat them any different. Im not racist, ageist or sexist so say what you want mate


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> 9/11 hijackers were mainly Saudi, some from UAE, som egypt and 1 from Lebanon i think, again, Google.
> 
> They're not even Asian, they're Arab.
> 
> Again, no hate, but you're doing yourself no favours here.


I don't give a fk what they were tbh, some people are pathetic enough to associate everyone with the same skin colour as the 9/11 bombers all the same, then hate them all. You cant live like that IMO. its like saying all Germans are bad because of the holocaust.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So ok then lets hate all indian/Asian people blah blah blah because of 9/11 and 7/11 Let's hate all Germans because of the Holocaust. Don't talk out your ar5e.
> 
> Go and snuggle up with sax as your as condescending as he is.


My God you're ignorant. I did not say hate any race. But why should one be swept under the carpet and expect people to move on and the rest remembered as tragities? I'm not on anyones side I'm just pointing out that your ignorance isn't bliss and trying to educate you as you come across in this thread as quite clueless and ignorant to the subjects of race and religon, as you have in many other locked threads.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You smoking the same crack pipe as Sax?? If I don't like said religion that doesn't mean im going to dislike the person. To discriminate against someone it to treat them differently. If someone was something I don't like I wouldn't treat them any different. Im not racist, ageist or sexist so say what you want mate


Don't smoke crack, just pointing out that what you said was wrong, it was.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> My God you're ignorant. I did not say hate any race. But why should one be swept under the carpet and expect people to move on and the rest remembered as tragities? I'm not on anyones side I'm just pointing out that your ignorance isn't bliss and trying to educate you as you come across in this thread as quite clueless and ignorant to the subjects of race and religon, as you have in many other locked threads.


No not ignorant mate, just don't give a fcuk!! There's a difference So what do you propose, people disliking each other forever because of bad history? Because I don't agree with you im clueless? And what makes you so right huh? Have you thought I don't really want to be educated??

Why am in uneducated then, clueless anything else you want to call me while you have the chance????


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Don't smoke crack, just pointing out that what you said was wrong, it was.


I don't really give a diddle mate in all honesty. So what is discrimination? Treating someone differently because of their age, sex, etc. EXACLTY TREATING SOMEONE DIFFERENT. BECAUSE YOU DONT AGREE WITH THEIR CHOICE OF RELIGIION, ETC DOESNT MEAN YOU WILL TREAT THAT PERSON DIFFERENTLY, THAT IS DISCRIMINATION NOT JUST SAYING YOU DONT AGREE WITH SOMETHING. I DONT REALLY LIKE OLIVES, AM I DISCRIMINATING AGAINST OLIVES?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No not ignorant mate, just don't give a fcuk!! There's a difference So what do you propose, people disliking each other forever because of bad history? Because I don't agree with you im clueless? And what makes you so right huh? Have you thought I don't really want to be educated??


Again I didn't say anyone should be disliked for any historical event because it's exactly that, history. I just think that they should be treat with respect and morality. In the same way I wouldn't walk around Munich shouting Mein Fuhrer. Abit of common sense and decency never hurt anyone. As for this PC world gone mad you keep bleeting about, you do realise that is fabricated in the media so people (like yourself) will pay attention.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Newperson said:


> He didn't think much of black people, referring to South African natives as "*******" (a term today regarded as highly offensive) and complaining that "they are troublesome, very dirty and live like animals."


I question the source of your claims.

Ghandai himself was attacked and called a ****** when he arrived in South Africa actually...


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyway I'm done, its like trying to converse with my 1 1/2yr old Daughter..

Gonna unchain my homie and get him to make me some late night snacks, buh bye :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Again I didn't say anyone should be disliked for any historical event because it's exactly that, history. I just think that they should be treat with respect and morality. In the same way I wouldn't walk around Munich shouting Mein Fuhrer. Abit of common sense and decency never hurt anyone. As for this PC world gone mad you keep bleeting about, you do realise that is fabricated in the media so people (like yourself) will pay attention.


So your saying in one breath that people shouldn't forget history, then in the next your saying its exactly that HISTORY!! So what am you saying then, whats fabricated in the media, I hardly read the new etc as I find it very depressing, this world is already in an upsetting state, so reading and seeing more stuff every dam day isn't good IMO.

So what am I not using my commen sence on now? History is history NOTHING can change that, but people will never how others respect, that died years ago, people hardly have respect for themselves nowadays never mind anyone else. My uncle was a POW in Germany, I could hate Germans all my life, but what is that going to achieve? People will never get along because of history, there will always be racial hatred because of history. end of


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Anyway I'm done, its like trying to converse with my 1 1/2yr old Daughter..
> 
> Gonna unchain my homie and get him to make me some late night snacks, buh bye :thumbup1:


Why is it, because im not going to suck your cock like some do on here and take everything you say as gospel. I actually thought you were decent. My judge of character is very poor lately!!


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I question the source of your claims.
> 
> Ghandai himself was attacked and called a ****** when he arrived in South Africa actually...


It's common knowledge. Quite a few things he did weren't nice.

He was a great man, but not perfect....but then again, who is!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I don't really give a diddle mate in all honesty. So what is discrimination? Treating someone differently because of their age, sex, etc. EXACLTY TREATING SOMEONE DIFFERENT. BECAUSE YOU DONT AGREE WITH THEIR CHOICE OF RELIGIION, ETC DOESNT MEAN YOU WILL TREAT THAT PERSON DIFFERENTLY, THAT IS DISCRIMINATION NOT JUST SAYING YOU DONT AGREE WITH SOMETHING. I DONT REALLY LIKE OLIVES, AM I DISCRIMINATING AGAINST OLIVES?


Again, you don't understand the words. Just google. And stop typing in capitals.

This is the definition of discriminate.

To recognise a distinction, to differentiate.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Again, you don't understand the words. Just google. And stop typing in capitals.
> 
> This is the definition of discriminate.
> 
> To recognise a distinction, to differentiate.


the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex

Treatment. I wouldn't treat someone different because they follow something I don't. Where does it say that, you keep banging on about google, find me something where it clearly states that id one person doesn't agree with another persons beliefs etc they will treat that person different because that's what discrimination is!

Distinction

a difference or contrast between similar things or people (it doesn't say anywhere that the treatment of said person(s) would be different!!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

saxondale said:


> no, thats what we already have - whats the school and I`ll ring them tomorrow and ask


You must have a sad life if you have the time to ring schools about a fu(king nursery rhyme and I know of two schools that have changed it to bar bar any sheep


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex
> 
> Treatment. I wouldn't treat someone different because they follow something I don't. Where does it say that, you keep banging on about google, find me something where it clearly states that id one person doesn't agree with another persons beliefs etc they will treat that person different because that's what discrimination is!
> 
> ...


No, you said, "i don't like olives, is that discrimination", to which I replied yes.

Notice a difference, the meaning of discriminate.

Discriminate isn't a bad word, it is neutral.

It only has negative implications in most social contexts as people believe they are being picked on.

I "bang on" about google as it was an attempt to let you educate yourself as i kept pointing out the mistakes you were making, and that you clearly don't understand the words you are using. Even when I point out why and with a sensible, polite explanation.

But no, you have an opinion,and a lack of ability to take on board new information.

You use the wrong words, terms and context, and cannot fathom that you are wrong/mistaken or anything else.

You have a poor knowledge of the English language and use terms and words incorrectly. Carry on, I won't comment on you again.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> No, you said, "i don't like olives, is that discrimination", to which I replied yes.
> 
> Notice a difference, the meaning of discriminate.
> 
> ...


You're the same as everyone else really, you sit there any say im wrong but you never care to say why, theres only been one person who took the time to talk to me properly and not talk to me like a cvnt like most people do. Yep im probably not the sharpest pencil in the tin, and don't have a massive knowledge on everything but I also don't try to make out I have more brains than I actually do. So when I ask for people to explain stuff etc, I just get the p1ss took out of.

You've given me no new info to take on board, ive looked up stuff you've told me and its nothing different from what I already know. Ive asked you to explain why if I don't like a certain whatever such as their religion im discriminating against that person. I don't think I am as I wouldn't single said people out for agreeing with something I don't.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> No it's not my opinion I treat all humans equally
> 
> It was given as an example to explain and it is of course religious discrimination no different to sexism, racism or sexual discrimination - all of which I abhor


I treat all equally aswell, theres a big difference between me saying I think muslim is a barbaric religion and me saying i hate all muslims


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You're the same as everyone else really, you sit there any say im wrong but you never care to say why, theres only been one person who took the time to talk to me properly and not talk to me like a cvnt like most people do. Yep im probably not the sharpest pencil in the tin, and don't have a massive knowledge on everything but I also don't try to make out I have more brains than I actually do. So when I ask for people to explain stuff etc, I just get the p1ss took out of.
> 
> You've given me no new info to take on board, ive looked up stuff you've told me and its nothing different from what I already know. Ive asked you to explain why if I don't like a certain whatever such as their religion im discriminating against that person. I don't think I am as I wouldn't single said people out for agreeing with something I don't.


Clearly not, I have given you the info. I explained everything i said. I gave links, and spoke politely and respectfully, even after you calling me a pr*ck and a cvnt.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Clearly not, I have given you the info. I explained everything i said. I gave links, and spoke politely and respectfully, even after you calling me a pr*ck and a cvnt.


You was being condescending, and I wasn't the only one who thought that. You've explained what you believe, cant find anywhere that saying you don't agree with a religion that someone follows that you are discriminating against them. If an employer treated someome who was siki differently to an muslim or Jamaican that's what I always thought discrimination was, not just saying I don't agree with zyx


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So 29 pages. Who can sum it up?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You was being condescending, and I wasn't the only one who thought that. You've explained what you believe, cant find anywhere that saying you don't agree with a religion that someone follows that you are discriminating against them. If an employer treated someome who was siki differently to an muslim or Jamaican that's what I always thought discrimination was, not just saying I don't agree with zyx


As explained, the very definition of the word "discriminate" is "to notice a difference", noting something is different, ie, one religion from another, is discrimination. Again discrimination is not a negative/bad word. It simply means that you are aware one thing is different from another, so yes, again, noting, by naming it, hence showing you are aware it is distinct, a religion from another, is discrimination. Not negative, not positive, neutral. Noting hot from cold means you can discriminate the two.

Noting fast from slow, means you an discriminate the two.

The other things i pointed out were that, in a discussion about racism, you said "I'm not racist, i wouldn't trwat Sikhs or hindus any different" i said religion isn't race so pointless mentioning it.

You said "I don't hate all Pakistanis for 9/11" I pointed out that none of them were that nationally, I told you what nationality they were, and even that they weren't the same race, as this was relevant to the discussion. So, point out a mistake, give the reasons why it was a mistake, and then point you in the right direction so you might read up on it, yeah, I clearly didn't explain, eh.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> As explained, the very definition of the word "discriminate" is "to notice a difference", noting something is different, ie, one religion from another, is discrimination. Again discrimination is not a negative/bad word. It simply means that you are aware one thing is different from another, so yes, again, noting, by naming it, hence showing you are aware it is distinct, a religion from another, is discrimination. Not negative, not positive, neutral. Noting hot from cold means you can discriminate the two.
> 
> Noting fast from slow, means you an discriminate the two.
> 
> ...


Ive always said you cant be racist again a religion. I was told you can, cant recall by who tho. I never said I don't hate all Pakistani's from 9/11 I said some people might see their skin colour and associate everyone who resembles of the the 9/11 bombers people will tar with the same brush. I did a lot a research on the 9/11 I had to do a study at college for it. All I was saying was people don't see Egyptian etc they see skin colour and that's what causes racism among people. Like that taxi story in London, 9 muslims molested woman passengers so then no one would use a taxi driven my an Indian/Asian man etc. Like I said people only see skin colour.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive always said you cant be racist again a religion. I was told you can, cant recall by who tho. I never said I don't hate all Pakistani's from 9/11 I said some people might see their skin colour and associate everyone who resembles of the the 9/11 bombers people will tar with the same brush. I did a lot a research on the 9/11 I had to do a study at college for it. All I was saying was people don't see Egyptian etc they see skin colour and that's what causes racism among people. Like that taxi story in London, 9 muslims molested woman passengers so then no one would use a taxi driven my an Indian/Asian man etc. Like I said people only see skin colour.


You actually never said any of that, that may have been what you meant, but certainly not what you typed.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> You actually never said any of that, that may have been what you meant, but certainly not what you typed.


This is what I wrote!!

So ok then lets hate all indian/Asian people blah blah blah because of 9/11 and 7/11 Let's hate all Germans because of the Holocaust. Don't talk out your ar5e.

Go and snuggle up with sax as your as condescending as he is.

I never said "I" I was talking as a whole not I as in me. If you think I said something different go find it


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

andyboro said:


> Maybe the people of pakistan prefer to be called stan?
> 
> Really though, Paki has been used as a racial insult for a lot of years, its not an abbreviation anymore.. no more than ****** is.
> 
> ...


I haven't read past page 2 & wont. But this post basically sums this up.

/end thread.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I haven't read past page 2 & wont. But this post basically sums this up.
> 
> /end thread.


If you're not prepared to read past page 3 then don't have a go at me like im sh1t, all I said was I wasn't aware that there was so much hated to the word paki, ive always thought it was describe where said person originated from, just like a brit is british, I now know its not, but for being honest ive been called all sorts!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> If you're not prepared to read past page 3 then don't have a go at me like im sh1t, all I said was I wasn't aware that there was so much hated to the word paki, ive always thought it was describe where said person originated from, just like a brit is british, I now know its not, but for being honest ive been called all sorts!!


the thread I replied to you in was not this thread fs? We've discussed this already.

Can you give it up now.....


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This is what I wrote!!
> 
> So ok then lets hate all indian/Asian people blah blah blah because of 9/11 and 7/11 Let's hate all Germans because of the Holocaust. Don't talk out your ar5e.
> 
> ...


Yeah, ok, not "I" as in me, "I" as a collective. Yeah, cool.

I don't need to go find it, it is in your posts, you don't understand the words you use, as has been pointed out to you in this thread, need we re hash the "paki is a racial slur" how many pages did it take for you to absorb that info.

What, exactly, are you/were you studying at college? I ask as your written work here is shocking.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zak007 said:


> the thread I replied to you in was not this thread fs? We've discussed this already.
> 
> Can you give it up now.....


Ive lost track of what's threads are what to be honest mate! Some of people comments on this thread I think made me look wide eyed at them and I don't raise an eyebrow at much tbh. Some people are just rude and don't give a fk, at least I sometimes try and be polite if the person im talking to is being polite to me.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive lost track of what's threads are what to be honest mate! Some of people comments on this thread I think made me look wide eyed at them and I don't raise an eyebrow at much tbh. Some people are just rude and don't give a fk, at least I sometimes try and be polite if the person im talking to is being polite to me.


Calling other people rude when you've called me all sorts is a bit rich.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Yeah, ok, not "I" as in me, "I" as a collective. Yeah, cool.
> 
> I don't need to go find it, it is in your posts, you don't understand the words you use, as has been pointed out to you in this thread, need we re hash the "paki is a racial slur" how many pages did it take for you to absorb that info.
> 
> What, exactly, are you/were you studying at college? I ask as your written work here is shocking.


Id never use it in a racial slur, as I said to zak just I now know and have looked it up, its never bothered me before so I have no reason to go look. If I find stuff that interests me im like a sponge. Give ma car engine I can strip it and re build it in 4 to 5 hours, where as stuff like history etc never bothered me.

Since leaving school ive got a HND is business studies, im a qualified mechanic and a qualified beautician. I just scrapped thru with my English but my mathes is outstanding. Ive been told ive got dyslexia as my spellings are usually backwards but I refuse to accept that, I just say my spelling etc is bad. I wont be labelled with anything that gives me an excuse to be poor at something.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Calling other people rude when you've called me all sorts is a bit rich.


No I mean rude as in if someone said I find xyz and offensive I wouldn't say tough, id feel bad and would apologise as they didn't deserve it. With that you've called me and your attitude towards me I think we are equal


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No I mean rude as in if someone said I find xyz and offensive I wouldn't say tough, id feel bad and would apologise as they didn't deserve it. With that you've called me and your attitude towards me I think we are equal


Haven't called you anything have I?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Haven't called you anything have I?


No but your attitude towards me which other picked up on was uncalled for. Sorry for calling you a cvnt


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No but your attitude towards me which other picked up on was uncalled for. Sorry for calling you a cvnt


Fair enough.

I wasn't copping an attitude with you though, honestly.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I wasn't copping an attitude with you though, honestly.


This is why I hate stuff like this in a way, because I could write something in a happy mood and if your in a strop you could read it and take it completely the wrong way, if you know what I mean? I thought you was, if you wasn't then I apologise, it just seemed like you were :crying:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This is why I hate stuff like this in a way, because I could write something in a happy mood and if your in a strop you could read it and take it completely the wrong way, if you know what I mean? I thought you was, if you wasn't then I apologise, it just seemed like you were :crying:


Fair doos.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You're the same as everyone else really, you sit there any say im wrong but you never care to say why, theres only been one person who took the time to talk to me properly and not talk to me like a cvnt like most people do. Yep im probably not the sharpest pencil in the tin, and don't have a massive knowledge on everything but I also don't try to make out I have more brains than I actually do. * So when I ask for people to explain stuff etc, I just get the p1ss took out of. *
> 
> You've given me no new info to take on board, ive looked up stuff you've told me and its nothing different from what I already know. Ive asked you to explain why if I don't like a certain whatever such as their religion im discriminating against that person. I don't think I am as I wouldn't single said people out for agreeing with something I don't.





Misspinky1983 said:


> No not ignorant mate, just don't give a fcuk!! There's a difference So what do you propose, people disliking each other forever because of bad history? Because I don't agree with you im clueless? And what makes you so right huh? * Have you thought I don't really want to be educated?? *
> 
> Why am in uneducated then, clueless anything else you want to call me while you have the chance????


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> I treat all equally aswell, theres a big difference between me saying I think * muslim * is a barbaric religion and me saying i hate all muslims


I think the word you're looking for is Islam?

Religions are barbaric because people are. Christianity is barbaric.. We Christians have done and caused alot more sh*t than blowing up a toilet in Sainsburys.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> don`t start that again.


Oh ok sorry @FelonE I gave wrong advice. This day and age you have to be called a honky or other names, get laughed at and just take it. Then you have to get on your knees kiss their hands and beg THEIR forgiveness being white. Then you can crawl home on your belly like the whipped little puppy they have just turned you into to say to your family you have just been racially attacked.

Sax I can see that you didn't agree with the fighting over simple things but if you want to be the bullied then fine that's your choice not mine. Me I personally would rather stand up for myself.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> So 29 pages. Who can sum it up?


Alot of bad trolling and some arguments. With some discussing the topic. That's about it mate tbh


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> of course you can say that, what you can`t do is use two derogatory terms to describe the people your talking about, why is that so hard for you closet racists to understand?


Haha I ain't no closet racist. It was suppose to be a joke cuz us white lot aren't suppose to say anything that puts the pakistani etc in a bad light cuz of the political correctness we are suppose to follow.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> I think the word you're looking for is Islam?
> 
> Religions are barbaric because people are. Christianity is barbaric.. We Christians have done and caused alot more sh*t than blowing up a toilet in Sainsburys.


Tbh fair tho mate when was the last time u heard of a christian terrorist group? Or them doing evil things? I can't think of any except for the middle ages but I might be wrong. It's the 21st century now. Blowing things up in the name of God is abit old now


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> I think the word you're looking for is Islam?
> 
> Religions are barbaric because people are. Christianity is barbaric.. We Christians have done and caused alot more sh*t than blowing up a toilet in Sainsburys.


lol yes as if it matters. And yeah 'we' in the western world modernized though, others don't seem to want to


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody hell....just reading through the last 3 pages, it's just shows how some people do not listen, or even read correctly.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Pyro said:


> You must have a sad life if you have the time to ring schools about a fu(king nursery rhyme and I know of two schools that have changed it to bar bar any sheep


coughs - obviously another one with no sense of humour, of course I`m not going to ring them

I`ll send an email instead


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You smoking the same crack pipe as Sax?? If I don't like said religion that doesn't mean im going to dislike the person. To discriminate against someone it to treat them differently. If someone was something I don't like I wouldn't treat them any different. Im not racist, ageist or sexist so say what you want mate


but you are, thats the bit you simply cannot understand - and knock it off with the insults ffs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Oh ok sorry @FelonE I gave wrong advice. This day and age you have to be called a honky or other names, get laughed at and just take it. Then you have to get on your knees kiss their hands and beg THEIR forgiveness being white. Then you can crawl home on your belly like the whipped little puppy they have just turned you into to say to your family you have just been racially attacked.


is that what happens to you harrison? doesnt happen to anyone I know



> Sax I can see that you didn't agree with the fighting over simple things but if you want to be the bullied then fine that's your choice not mine. Me I personally would rather stand up for myself.


mate - you`ve not slapped anything in your life, ever, stop pretending you have


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Haha I ain't no closet racist. It was suppose to be a joke cuz us white lot aren't suppose to say anything that puts the pakistani etc in a bad light cuz of the political correctness we are suppose to follow.


your been racist now mate, you just can`t see it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> but you are, thats the bit you simply cannot understand - and knock it off with the insults ffs


Dont like it when the boots on the other foot, DO YOU? If you cant fking take deal it!!!!!!!!

P.s You forgot to say please. :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Bloody hell....just reading through the last 3 pages, it's just shows how some people do not listen, or even read correctly.


You mean me? Don't be shy tag who your on about me dear.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont like it when the boots on the other foot, DO YOU? If you cant fking take deal it!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.s You forgot to say please. :thumb:


what boot - every person who has replied to you on the three or so threads has concluded your an uneducated, vile, offensive racist and you cannot have a conversation without resorting to name calling.

have a look at the signatures people are putting on, at least 3 of the people who have replied in this thead have personal comments from yourself or sky666 that would result in an instant ban if we posted them to a female member.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> what boot - every person who has replied to you on the three or so threads has concluded your an uneducated, vile, offensive racist and you cannot have a conversation without resorting to name calling.
> 
> have a look at the signatures people are putting on, at least 3 of the people who have replied in this thead have personal comments from yourself or sky666 that would result in an instant ban if we posted them to a female member.


Awwww diddums!!!!

Do i actually give a damn? Nope. Why? Because i have everything in life i could ever wish for!!! Plus im happy!!!!

Ive got good health, ive got a decent well paid job, I'm not in debt my mortgage will be paid by the time im 56. So education aint everything. I know people who have given 9 years plus to eduction!! Where are they know. Working in a store!!!

Can only see yours, but you're an over actor tho to the extent you deserve an Oscar!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I AM NO A RACISTS,,,,, I HATE EVERYONE

LEE PRIEST


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

When you're too moronic to even realise how moronic you look... Urmahgerd.

View attachment 164239


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Tbh fair tho mate when was the last time u heard of a christian terrorist group? Or them doing evil things? I can't think of any except for the middle ages but I might be wrong. It's the 21st century now. Blowing things up in the name of God is abit old now


IRA, they blew a fair few things and ruffled a few feathers.

Anders Behring Breivik, shot and killed 60+ people and blew a car bomb up.

Oklahoma City bombing, don't know of this guy was a Christian or not but he was a white American.

Muslims aren't the only ones who commit terrorist attacks, there's many more examples if you look.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta love it when @Misspinky1983 gets stuck into something.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Lotte said:


> When you're too moronic to even realise how moronic you look... Urmahgerd.
> 
> View attachment 164239


That's why I gave up and went to sleep...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> That's why I gave up and went to sleep...


You didn't go to sleep at all. You were in line after 2.16!!!!

You say im uneducated, this, that and the other, that im stupid blah blah blah but yet you continue to argue with me. So the question i need to ask. Who is more stupid???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You mean me? Don't be shy tag who your on about me dear.


If I want to draw attention to you, or criticise anyone on here, or in real life, then I would do so & not be shy about it.

There seems to be a lack of comprehension & often some posts aren't taken in the correct way. Which leads to people getting unnecessarily upset.

Perhaps, we all need to cool down a bit - or in some cases, alot. This is, after all just words on printed page.

So to address your comment directly, I wasn't being shy - ok?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

So have we decided who's won yet, black or white?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> is that what happens to you harrison? doesnt happen to anyone I know
> 
> mate - you`ve not slapped anything in your life, ever, stop pretending you have


What happend to you mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You didn't go to sleep at all. You were in line after 2.16!!!!
> 
> You say im uneducated, this, that and the other, that im stupid blah blah blah but yet you continue to argue with me. So the question i need to ask. Who is the stupidest???


"Who is more stupid" I think would be the right use.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Who said this thread won't end well?

47 pages in and still going strong

Keep up the good work guys well done


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> "Who is more stupid" I think would be the right use.


Ammended :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so, who makes the better slaves?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quotes aren't working.. yes @Misspinky1983 I was online at that time but I was asleep both before and after that. I'm new to Clen and I'm having broken sleep, sue me?

As for who is stupidest ( :lol: ) ? I would of thought that a woman born 8 years before me would have slightly more sense and reasoning than you do. You have been blabbing on for countless pages repeating and arguing the same points, yet not listened to a single thing said back at you. I explained about 4 seperate times i wasn't inciting hate, but respect. Apparently though that is just that little bit too hard for you to understand.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

barsnack said:


> so, who makes the better slaves?


The ones that cant complaint


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> The ones that cant complaint


good choice...always wanted one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> Quotes aren't working.. yes @Misspinky1983 I was online at that time but I was asleep both before and after that. I'm new to Clen and I'm having broken sleep, sue me?
> 
> As for who is stupidest ( :lol: ) ? I would of thought that a woman born 8 years before me would have slightly more sense and reasoning than you do. You have been blabbing on for countless pages repeating and arguing the same points, yet not listening to a single thing said back at you. I explained about 4 seperate times i wasn't inciting hate, but respect. Apparently though that is just that little bit too hard for you to understand.


is that a baby pen behind you in the locker room?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

barsnack said:


> good choice...always wanted one


Cheap as chips


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MFM said:


> So have we decided who's won yet, black or white?


Gonna need a race war to decide that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Quotes aren't working.. yes @Misspinky1983 I was online at that time but I was asleep both before and after that. I'm new to Clen and I'm having broken sleep, sue me?
> 
> As for who is stupidest ( :lol: ) ? I would of thought that a woman born 8 years before me would have slightly more sense and reasoning than you do. You have been blabbing on for countless pages repeating and arguing the same points, yet not listened to a single thing said back at you. I explained about 4 seperate times i wasn't inciting hate, but respect. Apparently though that is just that little bit too hard for you to understand.


Respect?? LMFAO there's no such thing nowadays!!! No i dont listen to you because i tar you with the same brush as Sax, but some people i did so :tongue:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

barsnack said:


> is that a baby pen behind you in the locker room?


Yeah it's where I keep my slaves 

But yeah lol its a "leisure centre" changing rooms :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

@Skye666 clear your inbox, i cant reply to PM


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> Yeah it's where I keep my slaves
> 
> But yeah lol its a "leisure centre" changing rooms :lol:


haha my last gym was the same....always found it awkward getting changed, with children in the room staring at your privates


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Respect?? LMFAO there's no such thing nowadays!!! No i dont listen to you because i tar you with the same brush as Sax, but some people i did so :tongue:


Why because I pointed out some of your points where outdated and wrong in 2015? As for respect I think there is a lot of respect today for people. Rememberance day being an example. Yes kids are cheeky but they always have been and always will be. Amongst young adults though I see alot of respect being passed around. I'm sorry you're yet to witness it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Why because I pointed out some of your points where outdated and wrong in 2015? As for respect I think there is a lot of respect today for people. Rememberance day being an example. Yes kids are cheeky but they always have been and always will be. Amongst young adults though I see alot of respect being passed around. I'm sorry you're yet to witness it.


LMAO now you are talking out your ar5se. Bosh nailed it on the head earlier in this thread. There is NO respect from the youth of today, as its not breed into them, like it was years ago. I was always taught that you have to give respect to earn respect, the youth of today demand it and give feck all in return!!! Have a good day pal


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> LMAO now you are talking out your ar5se. Bosh nailed it on the head earlier in this thread. There is NO respect from the youth of today, as its not breed into them, like it was years ago. I was always taught that you have to give respect to earn respect, the youth of today demand it and give feck all in return!!! Have a good day pal


I think you over use exclamation marks


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotista said:


> I think you over use exclamation marks


It's a force of habit, i do it all the time on texts, it's programmed in to my phone


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> LMAO now you are talking out your ar5se. Bosh nailed it on the head earlier in this thread. There is NO respect from the youth of today, as its not breed into them, like it was years ago. I was always taught that you have to give respect to earn respect, the youth of today demand it and give feck all in return!!! Have a good day pal


Then isn't that your generation and the one prior to yours fault for not bringing your kids properly? I was brought up well and alot of people around me where, not financially but we had it ingrained into us that you respect your peers.

Honestly I've never tried to explain things to someone so ignorant before in my life...

@Pscarb @Mingster @Hera Can we lock this thread? Its getting embarrassing to be honest...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> what boot - every person who has replied to you on the three or so threads has concluded your an uneducated, vile, offensive racist and you cannot have a conversation without resorting to name calling.
> 
> have a look at the signatures people are putting on, at least 3 of the people who have replied in this thead have personal comments from yourself or sky666 that would result in an instant ban if we posted them to a female member.


Direct me to who put one of mine up that's offensive? If anyone requires a ban it's u...so where / who quoted me on sig?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> @Skye666 clear your inbox, i cant reply to PM


Yh I know it's saxonfail begging me to be friends can't clear it quick enough :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Then isnt that your generation and the one prior to yours fault for not bringing your kids properly? I was brought up well and alot of people around me where, not financially but we had it ingrained into us that your respect your peers.
> 
> Honestly I've never tried to explain things to someone so ignorant before in my life...
> 
> @Pscarb @Mingster @Hera Can we lock this thread? Its getting embarrassing to be honest...


Exactly!! I wasnt dragged up either if thats what your implying??

Delete yourself from my friends list as i dont know how to do it and F**k Off!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Direct me to who put one of mine up that's offensive? If anyone requires a ban it's u...so where / who quoted me on sig?


Ive only ever seen Sax do it tbh, never seen anyone else's sig with somerthing ive said! He's just a queen begging for attention.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Then isnt that your generation and the one prior to yours fault for not bringing your kids properly? I was brought up well and alot of people around me where, not financially but we had it ingrained into us that your respect your peers.
> 
> Honestly I've never tried to explain things to someone so ignorant before in my life...
> 
> @Pscarb @Mingster @Hera Can we lock this thread? Its getting embarrassing to be honest...


thing is though it skips a few generations, my parents are fine, but younger parents seem a little off, not to generalise but its a bigger %. if your born in the benefits age then your alot more likely to be ****ed over by your parents and grow up with no real moral code to what i see. there is so much preaching about "rights" that the "responsibility" that earns you those rights has vanished and there isnt much that really gets done about ti in school, by parents, or even by the gov who is scared to offend most people.

i dont enjoy been a dick about my own mates or people i know but when i compare by brothers group, 30+ to mine, the difference shows massively. look at the free speech thread, everyone wants the free speech, but they cant control it and dont enjoy been told they did something wrong


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Exactly!! I wasnt dragged up either if thats what your implying??
> 
> Delete yourself from my friends list as i dont know how to do it and F**k Off!!!!


Didn't imply that at all, I said that you complain about this generation of kids being awful, yet it was your generations job to bring them up.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It's a force of habit, i do it all the time on texts, it's programmed in to my phone


I use to do it alot, people assume you to be shouting/aggressive as that what it kind of reflects.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> thing is though it skips a few generations, my parents are fine, but younger parents seem a little off, not to generalise but its a bigger %. if your born in the benefits age then your alot more likely to be ****ed over by your parents and grow up with no real moral code to what i see. there is so much preaching about "rights" that the "responsibility" that earns you those rights has vanished and there isnt much that really gets done about ti in school, by parents, or even by the gov who is scared to offend most people.
> 
> i dont enjoy been a dick about my own mates or people i know but when i compare by brothers group, 30+ to mine, the difference shows massively. look at the free speech thread, everyone wants the free speech, but they cant control it and dont enjoy been told they did something wrong


Finally someone who puts forward an argument that makes sense.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Finally someone who puts forward an argument that makes sense.


this seems to happen so little here, maybe we should take a photo of it and frame it :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Didn't imply that at all, I said that you complain about this generation of kids being awful, yet it was your generations job to bring them up.


The people roughly around my age who i associate with now with kids, the kids are no older than 8, and they lovely little boys, well mannerd etc, yet on the other hand people i went to school with who had doley parents, they got pregnant at 15, their kids am vile, have no manners, bad attitude towards life, they think the world owes them something. When a child has no respect yes you need to look at its upbringing, then its parents upbringing etc. Dole dossing no respect families breed dole dossing no respect children


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotista said:


> I use to do it alot, people assume you to be shouting/aggressive as that what it kind of reflects.


Yeah i know, its making a bold statment, but i use it instead of full stops. The people who i text etc know it means nothing


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The people roughly around my age who i associate with now with kids, the kids are no older than 8, and they lovely little boys, well mannerd etc, yet on the other hand people i went to school with who had doley parents, they got pregnant at 15, their kids am vile, have no manners, bad attitude towards life, they think the world owes them something. When a child has no respect yes you need to look at its upbringing, then its parents upbringing etc. Dole dossing no respect families breed dole dossing no respect children


Exactly and you will get that across every generation, not just "kids nowadays" like you said earlier.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Exactly and you will get that across every generation, not just "kids nowadays" like you said earlier.


I find the kids of today have less respect then when i was a kid. Maybe due to getting old i notice it more, i dont know


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I find the kids of today have less respect then when i was a kid. Maybe due to getting old i notice it more, i dont know


Every one says that as they get older, selective bias.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Every one says that as they get older, selective bias.


I've also seen some very polite and well mannered kids, i live in Dudley, its not the best area tbh, not so much my mom but my dad was from a OLDER generation and he had a strict upbringing for me. Id never dare address my parents like the kids do today, it wouldnt of been worth living. I didnt fear my parents, but i knew how far to push.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I've also seen some very polite and well mannered kids, i live in Dudley, its not the best area tbh, not so much my mom but my dad was from a OLDER generation and he had a strict upbringing for me. Id never dare address my parents like the kids do today, it wouldnt of been worth living. I didnt fear my parents, but i knew how far to push.


If I ever have kids I would hate for them to fear me. I think the problem is people just scream and shout at their kids, if you scream and shout and wave your arms about the kid will just mimic your behaviour at a later date, kids copy adults.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PD89 said:


> If I ever have kids I would hate for them to fear me. I think the problem is people just scream and shout at their kids, if you scream and shout and wave your arms about the kid will just mimic your behaviour at a later date, kids copy adults.


heres something to add to that. look out for parents saying "the police will come and take you away" to a kid for doing pretty much nothing. if you told ot fear the police and people who keep us safe at a young age what type of teenager are they going to grow into? one who avoids the police and thinks they are there to arrest us and only be against you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PD89 said:


> If I ever have kids I would hate for them to fear me. I think the problem is people just scream and shout at their kids, if you scream and shout and wave your arms about the kid will just mimic your behaviour at a later date, kids copy adults.


Agree. i had the odd slap off my mom but i was educated with why i was in the wrong. I had privillages taken away from me if i didnt do what i was told. I had 10quid per week pocket money, if i moaned about doing anything that my folks asked me, fold washing up etc i woudlnt lose a bit of the pocket money id lose the lot. On occassions i had to chose my own punishment ie no sweets after school, no tv after school etc and for this i have so much respect for me parents its unreal, but with others i believe you have to earn respect, you should give it to get it back. Some people demand it and dont like it when they dont get it


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> heres something to add to that. look out for parents saying "the police will come and take you away" to a kid for doing pretty much nothing. if you told ot fear the police and people who keep us safe at a young age what type of teenager are they going to grow into? one who avoids the police and thinks they are there to arrest us and only be against you


What you've actually heard parents threaten their kids with the police taking them away!?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> heres something to add to that. look out for parents saying "*the police will come and take you away*" to a kid for doing pretty much nothing. if you told ot fear the police and people who keep us safe at a young age what type of teenager are they going to grow into? one who avoids the police and thinks they are there to arrest us and only be against you


growing up in Ireland, I was told 'if you don't behave, the Priest will come take you away, along with your virginty'


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PD89 said:


> What you've actually heard parents threaten their kids with the police taking them away!?


it happens all the time, when parents dont know how to control a kid what better thing to do than a subtle threat. listen for it if your ever in a super market and the cop walks in for his dinner or something, or might be something like "dont make me go tell the man what your doing" while pointing to the staff


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

barsnack said:


> growing up in Ireland, I was told 'if you don't behave, the Priest will come take you away, along with your virginty'


dont the catholic priests do that if you behave anyways?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Lotte said:


> When you're too moronic to even realise how moronic you look... Urmahgerd.
> 
> View attachment 164239


That's a Mallard :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Time for this to stop being personal. Or as Wardy says it will get locked.

No claims of he/she started it, all just get back on topic please.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Got to say, respect to the mods for keeping this open so far, was a risk


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> That's a Mallard :lol:


No it's not mate, it's a Duck.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

latblaster said:


> No it's not mate, it's a Duck.


A mallard is a male duck


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> A mallard is a male duck


A mallard is a species of duck, both male and female.

Are you racist against ducks or something?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Charles Atlas said:


> A mallard is a species of duck, both male and female.
> 
> Are you racist against ducks or something?


I stand corrected.

Quack


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> A mallard is a male duck


Really.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Really.


Apparently I'm wrong


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> dont the catholic priests do that if you behave anyways?


nope, if you were good, you got to go to Jimmy Fix It.....got to meet him once...nice man...felt bad the BBC didn't pay him much money, cause he couldn't afford pants or trousers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Apparently I'm wrong


I was messing about David.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I was messing about David.


You winding people up blud :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> You winding people up blud :lol:


No Vernon, I would never do that...nope, never ever. :whistling:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I think they're singing "if you all hate the chavs clap your hands" :whistling:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2906520/Disturbing-video-shows-children-young-five-singing-racist-song-tune-happy-know-clap-hands.html#v-3983813808001


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> I think they're singing "if you all hate the chavs clap your hands" :whistling:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2906520/Disturbing-video-shows-children-young-five-singing-racist-song-tune-happy-know-clap-hands.html#v-3983813808001


No there defiantly saying pakis


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow - this escalated quickly..... I should have brought popcorn.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> A mallard is a male duck


No its not it's a wine gum... oh no that's a Maynard


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yh I know it's saxonfail begging me to be friends can't clear it quick enough :lol:


You don't no where the reply button is anyway lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> If I ever have kids I would hate for them to fear me. I think the problem is people just scream and shout at their kids, if you scream and shout and wave your arms about the kid will just mimic your behaviour at a later date, kids copy adults.


You would want them to respect you and do as their told tho. Nothing more embarrassing than a parent with no control over their own child in a shop or restaurant etc.

My mom and dad disciplined me when I did wrong and rewarded me when I did well. I respect my parents and always have. If they said don't do something I did it out of respect to them.

Iver the past couple of threads I realise respect don't mean a god dam thing to people today but my kids will learn to respect. Another thread a while back someone said about kids and they said something like "yeah but they will do what they want anyway" yes they will if they have no respect of parents.

You can discipline your kids without making them fear you mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

right, I`m home with time on my hands, whose got some school details for me to check?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> No there defiantly saying pakis


Oh, must have ignorant chavs for parents then.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

saxondale said:


> right, I`m home with time on my hands, whose got some school details for me to check?


Not one fcuking person I'm guessing, I wonder why that could be


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> You would want them to respect you and do as their told tho. Nothing more embarrassing than a parent with no control over their own child in a shop or restaurant etc.
> 
> My mom and dad disciplined me when I did wrong and rewarded me when I did well. I respect my parents and always have. If they said don't do something I did it out of respect to them.
> 
> ...


"Before I married, I had three theories about raising children and no children. Now, I have three children and no theories".

John Wilmot

I hope you do fine, but it's easier said than done and very hard work.

Easy to say "my kids will learn respect", or "my kids will be polite and well behaved" when you have never had none.

It seems very easy.

It isn't. I'm sure other parents will agree.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> "Before I married, I had three theories about raising children and no children. Now, I have three children and no theories".
> 
> John Wilmot
> 
> ...


I no how I was bought up mate so I guess all I can do is start from there. When my cousins little girl comes round she knows what she is aloud to do and not do. Obviously it's funny when they play up abit I mean no1 likes a boring child but there's no need for kids to scream shops down cuz they can't get their own way. I learned quick as a child that screaming in shops earned me nothing but stinging legs haha. Now I just see parents giving in to kids. That's not the way to do it.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I no how I was bought up mate so I guess all I can do is start from there. When my cousins little girl comes round she knows what she is aloud to do and not do. Obviously it's funny when they play up abit I mean no1 likes a boring child but there's no need for kids to scream shops down cuz they can't get their own way. I learned quick as a child that screaming in shops earned me nothing but stinging legs haha. Now I just see parents giving in to kids. That's not the way to do it.


I think it's strange that children are the only members of society we're legally allowed to hit, they are the most vulnerable and most dependent people yet they are the only ones you can hit.

Weird aswell how many don't hit their kids when the kid is big enough to hit back.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I no how I was bought up mate so I guess all I can do is start from there. When my cousins little girl comes round she knows what she is aloud to do and not do. Obviously it's funny when they play up abit I mean no1 likes a boring child but there's no need for kids to scream shops down cuz they can't get their own way. I learned quick as a child that screaming in shops earned me nothing but stinging legs haha. Now I just see parents giving in to kids. That's not the way to do it.


Kids will push boundaries. It's how they learn where they are.

Just cos a kid's screaming a shop down doesn't mean they are badly brought up, it's all part of the process. It might be the only time they've done it that year and you happened to see it.

You'll get some disapproving tuts if your child dares to cry or run off or want something it's not allowed, just wait and see


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I think it's strange that children are the only members of society we're legally allowed to hit, they are the most vulnerable and most dependent people yet they are the only ones you can hit.
> 
> Weird aswell how many don't hit their kids when the kid is big enough to hit back.


Depends how your talking mate. I was hit when I did wrong. My dad would shout at me but my mom would give me a slap. Nothing major just a sting. They never hit me in anger or anything. My dad on the other was covered in scars where his Mon had beat him as a child. That's the difference between discipline and abuse. If someone's hitting a child out of uncontrollable anger then that's abuse but if a parent just gives a slap on the ar5e or legs then that's ok imo.

Your not allowed to hit kids anymore mate. I think it's even getting to a point that you can't even shout at them. My cousin is manager of a child care place and some right stupid things happen there cuz they have their hands tied.

I used to go to Spain quite abit when I was younger and if a group of kids were on a bench and an old person wanted to sit down they would move without a 2nd thought. In this country an old person is scared to even look at a group of chavs.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

saxondale said:


> right, I`m home with time on my hands, whose got some school details for me to check?


is this about the ba ba black sheep thing?

https://pcgonemadgonemad.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/hello-world/


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> Kids will push boundaries. It's how they learn where they are.
> 
> Just cos a kid's screaming a shop down doesn't mean they are badly brought up, it's all part of the process. It might be the only time they've done it that year and you happened to see it.
> 
> You'll get some disapproving tuts if your child dares to cry or run off or want something it's not allowed, just wait and see


I agree mate and as I say a kid is funny when they play up but naughtiness needs putting out. My cousins girl is 2 and she is great. Well behaved when out but she is also abit mischievous which is fine. She will push boundaries like u say but she knows what the word NO means and other kids today don't get told NO.

When we go to the shops she will pick something up like sweets etc and then ill try and get them off her, she will run down the Isle but still in my view, she won't like run off completely. Then I'll go bring her back. That's fun and it's funny.

We was in a restaurant the other week and some little lad was screaming the place down. She started laughing and copying him in a proper taking the p1ss way. I thought it was hilarious but obviously needed to be told that's wrong. I don't want a boring kid but a kid needs to no their parents no best (if they have been lucky enough to be born into a decent family)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> is this about the ba ba black sheep thing?
> 
> https://pcgonemadgonemad.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/hello-world/


I have friends who are teachers, customers who are teachers, even a head teacher as a neighbor, worked in two nurseries in doncaster and even a place that puts kids out to foster homes today and still can`t find a verified case.

I suppose we can put that one to bed now as an urban myth.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> . That's the difference between discipline and abuse. .


wrong - there is no difference and no need to ever hit a child.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I have friends who are teachers, customers who are teachers, even a head teacher as a neighbor, worked in two nurseries in doncaster and even a place that puts kids out to foster homes today and still can`t find a verified case.
> 
> I suppose we can put that one to bed now as an urban myth.


yep, a urban myth that was most likely made up to create a sense of injustice and tension in those who want there to be injustice and tension


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im religionist but 100% against racism.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Your not allowed to hit kids anymore mate. I think it's even getting to a point that you can't even shout at them. My cousin is manager of a child care place and some right stupid things happen there cuz they have their hands tied.
> 
> .


FFS Harrison, just think what you typed. How can you possibly think its ever ok for someone to hit someone else`s kids.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I got told the other day that peppa pig is getting banned from tv as the muzzies are offended by it, it's true as a friend of a friends friends aunt is the voice of mummy pig


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> I got told the other day that peppa pig is getting banned from tv as the muzzies are offended by it, it's true as a friend of a friends friends aunt is the voice of mummy pig


That's proven bullpoo


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I have friends who are teachers, customers who are teachers, even a head teacher as a neighbor, worked in two nurseries in doncaster and even a place that puts kids out to foster homes today and still can`t find a verified case.
> 
> I suppose we can put that one to bed now as an urban myth.


Where do you live exactly. From a few posts your very close by me


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

smalldude said:


> That's proven bullpoo


*shakes head*


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> *shakes head*


Nods


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> wrong - there is no difference and no need to ever hit a child.


Thought that might be your view


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> FFS Harrison, just think what you typed. How can you possibly think its ever ok for someone to hit someone else`s kids.


Never said hit anyone's kid. I was on about shouting at them on that point.

I was also just on about the fact anyone working in childcare have their hands tied. Eg at my cousins place they have kids in that are watched by social services (not the kids fault obviously) some never get a wash and the only feeding they get is when they are there. Surely in that situation the child carers should be able to bath the kids or something for the sake of the child's health?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is disliking Brummies racist? 

Or Tiptonites?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Where do you live exactly. From a few posts your very close by me


I am mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Is disliking Brummies racist?
> 
> Or Tiptonites?


Lol fvck u racist


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Never said hit anyone's kid. I was on about shouting at them on that point.
> 
> I was also just on about the fact anyone working in childcare have their hands tied. Eg at my cousins place they have kids in that are watched by social services (not the kids fault obviously) some never get a wash and the only feeding they get is when they are there. Surely in that situation the child carers should be able to bath the kids or something for the sake of the child's health?


shoutings better? ok mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Thought that might be your view


because I`m not some 50`s throwback? seriously mate you need to think about some of your "views"


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> shoutings better? ok mate


Oh come on. Kids need atleast shouting or talking to in a voice with some discipline in


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Oh come on. Kids need atleast shouting or talking to in a voice with some discipline in


Why...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> because I`m not some 50`s throwback? seriously mate you need to think about some of your "views"


Kids grew up better then. Not like today.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quite partial to being spanked.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Kids grew up better then. Not like today.


no they didn`t mate, you have a very monocular view of the world.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Oh come on. Kids need atleast shouting or talking to in a voice with some discipline in


do you kick your dog?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do you kick your dog?


I fight with him. He is a 10 stone mastiff who try his luck for dominance over the setee etc. I don't let him win lol. Would never beat him tho. Same as I wouldn't beat a child. A little sting wouldn't hurt him tho.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I fight with him. He is a 10 stone mastiff who try his luck for dominance over the setee etc. I don't let him win lol. Would never beat him tho. Same as I wouldn't beat a child. A little sting wouldn't hurt him tho.


do you spank your monkey?


----------



## Yuckfou (Jan 12, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Quite partial to being spanked.


I keep hearing about these people online who pay others to beat the crap out of them. If anyone wants to pay me a grand to beat them black and blue with a baseball bat, you know where I am [nohomo]

lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> do you spank your monkey?


Dunno probably be accused of something doing that just lately nate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Why...


Cuz they need to no what's right and wrong. They don't no anything when born so need teaching. As said kids push boundaries. If you don't set them then how are they ever going to know right from wrong? Discipline also toughens a child up


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Cuz they need to no what's right and wrong. They don't no anything when born so need teaching. As said kids push boundaries. If you don't set them then how are they ever going to know right from wrong? Discipline also toughens a child up


Of course they don't know anything, that's why you teach them by showing them proper behaviour, shouting and screaming at them will only teach them how to shout and scream.

Lead by example not by authority.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Of course they don't know anything, that's why you teach them by showing them proper behaviour, shouting and screaming at them will only teach them how to shout and scream.
> 
> Lead by example not by authority.


Yes I agree mate shouting and screaming but a stern voice that a kid knows what's wrong won't hurt it.

If your kids running towards the road you need to use abit of force in your voice. I was disciplined as a child and I think it did me good. I'm not talking about abusing a child. I'm sure u were told off enough as a kid mate?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yes I agree mate shouting and screaming but a stern voice that a kid knows what's wrong won't hurt it.
> 
> If your kids running towards the road you need to use abit of force in your voice. I was disciplined as a child and I think it did me good. I'm not talking about abusing a child. I'm sure u were told off enough as a kid mate?


I don't really remember being told off, obviously I was but the only things that have stuck with me until now is when I was a teenager and I had done really stupid things my mum would just say 'I'm not angry, I'm disappointed' and that hurt ten times more and made me reconsider my actions ever since.

That's why I don't believe shouting and telling off does any good, my mum being dissapointed with me was a real game changer.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I don't really remember being told off, obviously I was but the only things that have stuck with me until now is when I was a teenager and I had done really stupid things my mum would just say 'I'm not angry, I'm disappointed' and that hurt ten times more and made me reconsider my actions ever since.
> 
> That's why I don't believe shouting and telling off does any good, my mum being dissapointed with me was a real game changer.


That's when your a teen tho mate. You know better by then or should do anyway lol. Your parents would of done what they can when ur a toddler etc and if you do something then it's more of a let down. What's the point shouting at a teenager? They just storm about lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Cuz they need to no what's right and wrong. They don't no anything when born so need teaching. As said kids push boundaries. If you don't set them then how are they ever going to know right from wrong? Discipline also toughens a child up


you were beaten as a child, it`s all over your posts mate, it hasn`t made you tough and it doesnt mean you have to continue the cycle and beat your children today.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

**** me....Saxo's a Child Psychologist who can see in to the past!! :thumb:

We should all get down on our knees.....no, maybe not...dunno what he'd do. :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> **** me....Saxo's a Child Psychologist who can see in to the past!! :thumb:
> 
> We should all get down on our knees.....no, maybe not...dunno what he'd do. :lol:


hardly mate, he said it about 5 times on the last page - LOL


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

so many super moral high ground people on here preaching perfection. if you decide to discipline your kid with shouting or a smack its your business, if you decide to try the teaching approach then its your business too. just dont let them grow up or act like an annoying ****er with no respect that makes me want to give them a slap and i dont care. if your abusing them for fun then its bad obviously.

if people honestly believe that everyone and every kid is going to respond to the same treatment the same way then your view is just narrow minded


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> so many super moral high ground people on here preaching perfection. if you decide to discipline your kid with shouting or a smack its your business, if you decide to try the teaching approach then its your business too. just dont let them grow up or act like an annoying ****er with no respect that makes me want to give them a slap and i dont care. if your abusing them for fun then its bad obviously.
> 
> if people honestly believe that everyone and every kid is going to respond to the same treatment the same way then your view is just narrow minded


there is no justification for hitting a child, non, not one


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you were beaten as a child, it`s all over your posts mate, it hasn`t made you tough and it doesnt mean you have to continue the cycle and beat your children today.


I wasn't beaten as a child no. Just the occasional smack if i did something really naughty. Mom's favorite punishment was to sit me in front of the window so I could see my freinds playing lol. Used to drive me mad.

I was toughened up when I started karate. If I didn't block good enough he would hit me, if my legs weren't in a strong enough stance he would kick them from under me. I soon learned to get things right mate.

My mom and dad were brilliant parents and ill thank you to leave that at that. You can rip the hell out of me and my views but this bit stops here Thank you mate.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> there is no justification for hitting a child, non, not one


here we see the narrow mind. people said the same about women one time


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Watch out Boshy....he'll be stalking you next!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> here we see the narrow mind. people said the same about women one time


I believe thats called a strawman argument - no one has mentioned woman and they have nothing to do with the question

you would hit a child?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Watch out Boshy....he'll be stalking you next!!!


fck right off, your only jelous


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@harrison180

bet you sound like this telling kids/pets off


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> fck right off, your only jelous


Jealous...no, not at all, just can't see why you continually berate & pick on so many people. You seem to derive some sort of twisted pleasure from doing so.

Why is that?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I believe thats called a strawman argument - no one has mentioned woman and they have nothing to do with the question
> 
> you would hit a child?


strawman is picking the weakest point and snapping it while avoiding all other evidence. i was comparing

if my own child was acting like a prat and been physical then aye, dont get sugar coated. nout wrong with it, its not damaging, its something to show who you listen too and not to push your luck with someone you cant handle. someone else raises a hand to my kid though then they get me coming after them out of view of them.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I believe thats called a strawman argument - no one has mentioned woman and they have nothing to do with the question
> 
> you would hit a child?


Hit is abit strong mate. When u say hit it gives the image of a full on smack with all the strength you got. All I got was the back of the hand that was quick and like a flick. Just stung that's all. Nothing serious at all. I don't even remember crying or anything


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> @harrison180
> 
> bet you sound like this telling kids/pets off


I'll watch it when im home on my ipad mate cuz I'm to tight to use up my phone Internet lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Jealous...no, not at all, just can't see why you continually berate & pick on so many people. You seem to derive some sort of twisted pleasure from doing so.
> 
> Why is that?


thats how conversations work mate, you speak, they speak - nothing more.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> strawman is picking the weakest point and snapping it while avoiding all other evidence. i was comparing


knew it was something like that



> if my own child was acting like a prat and been physical then aye, dont get sugar coated. nout wrong with it, its not damaging, its something to show who you listen too and not to push your luck with someone you cant handle. someone else raises a hand to my kid though then they get me coming after them out of view of them.


and you can`t see the difference?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Hit is abit strong mate. When u say hit it gives the image of a full on smack with all the strength you got. All I got was the back of the hand that was quick and like a flick. Just stung that's all. Nothing serious at all. I don't even remember crying or anything


Dont justify your upbringing to the cretin. Your parents did a fab job raising you same goes for alot of parents. I had the odd slap of the legs, fk me i didn't do it again lol My dad was a believer of educate the child on why my behaviour was unacceptable and how i would feel if i had whatever i had done, done to me. I had to chose my own punishment at time. I had things taken away from me if i was really naughty and i had to earn them back. I had £10 a week pocket money and if i moaned about doing anything, folding washing etc i wouldn't lose a small amount of it if lose the lot. Thing its ok for people to say if i had kids id do this that and the other but until you have children and are faced with disciplining your child you dont know how you'd be.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> knew it was something like that
> 
> and you can`t see the difference?


seems your the one that cant, there is a difference between hitting a kid and trying to hurt them, and showing authority to them, kids can enjoy seeing their parents frustrated and think its a funny thing to do and become cheeky, if it effects them they think twice, a mild slap to the arm or **** is not abuse, its a kid learning actions have consequences when they dont have a moral code or values and really only understand instinct and pleasure


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dont justify your upbringing to the cretin. Your parents did a fab job raising you same goes for alot of parents. I had the odd slap of the legs, fk me i didn't do it again lol My dad was a believer of educate the child on why my behaviour was unacceptable and how i would feel if i had whatever i had done, done to me. I had to chose my own punishment at time. I had things taken away from me if i was really naughty and i had to earn them back. I had £10 a week pocket money and if i moaned about doing anything, folding washing etc i wouldn't lose a small amount of it if lose the lot. Thing its ok for people to say if i had kids id do this that and the other but until you have children and are faced with disciplining your child you dont know how you'd be.


My parents did that with my pocket money. I'd start on a tenner a week And have it deducted if i didn't do something or it wasn't done good enough. Also if i wanted something from the shops if i didn't have the money for it I wasn't allowed it.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> My parents did that with my pocket money. I'd start on a tenner a week And have it deducted if i didn't do something or it wasn't done good enough. Also if i wanted something from the shops if i didn't have the money for it I wasn't allowed it.


no doubt you ended up with 50p at the end of the week then.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> seems your the one that cant, there is a difference between hitting a kid and trying to hurt them, and showing authority to them, kids can enjoy seeing their parents frustrated and think its a funny thing to do and become cheeky, if it effects them they think twice, a mild slap to the arm or **** is not abuse, its a kid learning actions have consequences when they dont have a moral code or values and really only understand instinct and pleasure


Im all for the slight slap on the legs but my dad always said if a child is haughty hitting them gives them the idea that it's ok to hit someone when their bad.

My mom recalls a child at my scchool hit this other child because he wouldn't do as he was told over something or another. The child who did the hitting was asked why did he hit the other child, replied but my mom smacks me when i dont do as im told.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> no doubt you ended up with 50p at the end of the week then.


A couple of times mate haha


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im all for the slight slap on the legs but my dad always said if a child is haughty hitting them gives them the idea that it's ok to hit someone when their bad.
> 
> My mom recalls a child at my scchool hit this other child because he wouldn't do as he was told over something or another. The child who did the hitting was asked why did he hit the other child, replied but my mom smacks me when i dont do as im told.


Stupid thing is I bet the School followed the parents up...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> *Im all for the slight slap on the legs* but my dad always said if a child is haughty *hitting them gives them the idea that it's ok to hit someone when their bad*.


I can't tell if you are for it or against it from this?

Main reason I am against smacking is I don't think it works. Obviously plenty of people do, but I don't from my experience.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smacking?

What would you do with this child?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Stupid thing is I bet the School followed the parents up...


It was over 20 years ago so i doubt it very much tbh.



Varg said:


> I can't tell if you are for it or against it from this?
> 
> Main reason I am against smacking is I don't think it works. Obviously plenty of people do, but I don't from my experience.


I come from a massive family (cousins etc) ive seen both used with different outcomes. My cousin called his teacher a cvnt. My auntie is as straight laced as they come so you can imagine the horror when she has the call to fetch her son from school. She lamped him. He just laughed and said it didn't hurt do it again.

Then my other auntie took the educational route. She wouldn't just stand there repeating yeah yeah yeah, im not listening your boring etc.

So i honestly think it depends on the individual child. Someone said a smacked child is damaged ater in life and have a bad outlook on life. I disagree. I had slapped legs and im not damaged, strange maybe but not damaged. I have respect, ive never been in trouble with police etc. I have a good happy outlook on life.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Smacking?
> 
> What would you do with this child?


Can't watch the vid yet but going from the title id bounce him round the room  .

It's ok tho its probably ADHD so everyone's just gotta be quiet and put up with it. BOLLOX


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

My dad just stopped me going out after school and weekends.

Normally a week, occasionally 2 weeks.

Made me think twice before mucking around again.

A smack wouldnt have worked, and he knew it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Can't watch the vid yet but going from the title id bounce him round the room  .
> 
> It's ok tho its probably ADHD so everyone's just gotta be quiet and put up with it. BOLLOX


given up on you mate, you cant be serious


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> seems your the one that cant, there is a difference between hitting a kid and trying to hurt them, and showing authority to them, kids can enjoy seeing their parents frustrated and think its a funny thing to do and become cheeky, if it effects them they think twice, a mild slap to the arm or **** is not abuse, its a kid learning actions have consequences when they dont have a moral code or values and really only understand instinct and pleasure


I can stop my kids (or my scout troop when I ran that) with a stare, there is no excuse ever to hit a child.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> **** me....Saxo's a Child Psychologist who can see in to the past!! :thumb:
> 
> We should all get down on our knees.....no, maybe not...dunno what he'd do. :lol:


Trip over us coz the lights so dim ?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bring back the cane & the dunces hat.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Bring back the cane & the dunces hat.


Nooooo cane hurts toooooo much across fingertips 

The 'bring back borstal' social experiment is quite interesting...could work.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> given up on you mate, you cant be serious


Won't affect your life wether I am or not mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Rum, Sodomy & The Lash.

Ok, without resorting to Google, to what am I referring?

Yea, I know I'm going off on a tangent. Been on the vino, y'see.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Rum, Sodomy & The Lash.
> 
> Ok, without resorting to Google, to what am I referring?
> 
> Yea, I know I'm going off on a tangent. Been on the vino, y'see.


tom browns schooldays?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> tom browns schooldays?


The Pogues.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *Nooooo cane hurts toooooo much across fingertips *
> 
> The 'bring back borstal' social experiment is quite interesting...could work.


If you have been caned you are giving your age away, it was banned in 1987.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Rum, Sodomy & The Lash.
> 
> Ok, without resorting to Google, to what am I referring?
> 
> Yea, I know I'm going off on a tangent. Been on the vino, y'see.


Your idea of a perfect night out?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> If you have been caned you are giving your age away, it was banned in 1987.


I was slippered in probably 1982/3!

Never caned, though.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> The Pogues.


Brilliant band. Old Shane is a right state these days


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> I was slippered in probably 1982/3!
> 
> Never caned, though.


Shame, a thrashing may have improved your posts.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I would running dropkick my kid if they act up


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> Shame, a thrashing may have improved your posts.


Annoyingly, it was for something done outside of school time, outside of school property.

How is that even allowed?

That's more infuriating than the slippering.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I used to just go and sit outside the headmasters office if I didnt want to go to a lesson, no one questioned why you were there and if the headmaster came out I just said the teacher had sent me for the cane.

a couple of whacks and off to the deputy heads office.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I used to just go and sit outside the headmasters office if I didnt want to go to a lesson, no one questioned why you were there and if the headmaster came out I just said the teacher had sent me for the cane.
> 
> a couple of whacks and off to the deputy heads office.


We just had to say I don't want to go and there's absolutely nothing they can do about it.

I even said I can't do pe before now cuz I forgot my kit. My bag was bulging with the kit in. Couldn't do a thing. A good caning wouldn't of done us any harm.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> I used to just go and sit outside the headmasters office if I didnt want to go to a lesson, no one questioned why you were there and if the headmaster came out I just said the teacher had sent me for the cane.
> 
> a couple of whacks and off to the deputy heads office.


Kids in your day had no respect


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> We just had to say I don't want to go and there's absolutely nothing they can do about it.
> 
> I even said I can't do pe before now cuz I forgot my kit. My bag was bulging with the kit in. Couldn't do a thing. A good caning wouldn't of done us any harm.


If we forgot kit they made you do it in your underpants.

Mr Saville was a great teacher.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> If we forgot kit they made you do it in your underpants.
> 
> Mr Saville was a great teacher.


Yeah but it was embarrassing and I bet people didn't do it to often except the thick kids.

There was only my form tutor who had the balls to really tell you off if you done something. Then he would make u sit and put pencil dots in the squares of graph paper until u were so fvcking bored you was thinking of stabbing yourself with the pencil lol. He had the respect of people and those who tried to play the cvnt were pulled down in front the whole class. We never played up much in his class. The rest we just did as we pleased.

My dad told me of when the wag woman would drag you back into school. These days they pick on the parents cuz they can't do nothing to the kids.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im all for the slight slap on the legs but my dad always said if a child is haughty hitting them gives them the idea that it's ok to hit someone when their bad.
> 
> My mom recalls a child at my scchool hit this other child because he wouldn't do as he was told over something or another. The child who did the hitting was asked why did he hit the other child, replied but my mom smacks me when i dont do as im told.


yea thats the tricky part of it, some kids do learn by their parents and copy, but at the same time you never know how they would have reacted with out it, some would be put off using violence naturally if they learned they disliked it from a parent too, its all quite hit and miss. if the age is sumint like 4-8 then i can imagine them knowing its wrong to hit but been cheeky and blaming their parents to get off with it. may be a bit old fashioned but i think kids will be kids at that age and its a bit harsh to judge them until they;ve matured atleast a little bit.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I can stop my kids (or my scout troop when I ran that) with a stare, there is no excuse ever to hit a child.


good for you, ill let you stay atop your moral high ground above the rest of us believing only you are right and justified.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

you can call me whatever you want to,i wont be offended,i think too many people need to get over been called a name of some kind.ffs,


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

graham58 said:


> you can call me whatever you want to,i wont be offended,i think too many people need to get over been called a name of some kind.ffs,


Is that Jim Royles chair in your avi picture?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Brilliant band. Old Shane is a right state these days


Years ago, he was on the same flight as me, one seat in front. He drank his way across the Atlantic & was really pished up -vommed as well. 

Heard this by The Dropkick Murphys?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Years ago, he was on the same flight as me, one seat in front. He drank his way across the Atlantic & was really pished up -vommed as well.
> 
> Heard this by The Dropkick Murphys?


yeah mate love that song.

theres a few interviews on youtube and he just aint here lol. prob live past 100 tho


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> ...... A good caning wouldn't of done us any harm.


It wouldn't necessarily have done much good either. When I was at school both the belt and the cane were available as an option for teachers. It didn't stop us acting like little sh!ts when we felt like it. We even had the occasional competition to see who could get the most strokes in a term. Looking back, the teachers who commanded the most respect and got the best behaviour out of us tended not to use corporal punishment, make of that what you will.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It wouldn't necessarily have done much good either. When I was at school both the belt and the cane were available as an option for teachers. It didn't stop us acting like little sh!ts when we felt like it. We even had the occasional competition to see who could get the most strokes in a term. Looking back, the teachers who commanded the most respect and got the best behaviour out of us tended not to use corporal punishment, make of that what you will.


A case of showing off in front of your mates lol. It depends on the individual I guess. Some can take pain and it not bother them, Others fear it and can't stand it. Those who feared the cane it would of worked on, those who didn't would of laughed at it


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> A case of showing off in front of your mates lol. It depends on the individual I guess. Some can take pain and it not bother them, Others fear it and can't stand it. Those who feared the cane it would of worked on, those who didn't would of laughed at it


Looking at it more deeply, I am not steadfastly against smacking or corporal punishment. It is one of several tools in the discipline toolbox. However, being able to naturally command respect and understanding how childrens minds work is much more important. If smacking is an adult's primary tool they have lost the battle.

I brought up 3 children and two step children. I don't recall ever smacking any of them. Not because I was fundamentally against smacking but because I never found a situation where I felt it necessary or appropriate. If such a situation had arisen I wouldn't have thought twice about it.

I actually smacked my 4 year old grandson over Christmas. I told him to stop doing something he shouldn't have being doing and he gave me a filthy look, walked over and hit me. I put on my best stern face and in a voice that should have left him in no doubt I wasn't joking said "don't you dare hit grandpa". He hit me again so I smacked his leg. It didn't hurt him and he didn't cry but the shock on his face was evident. I then sat him down and explained to him that he might get away with hitting his dad but other people will hit him back. I also said that nobody ever hits grandpa without getting hit back twice as hard. That was it over. 5 minutes later we were playing away together quite happily. I can guarantee he'll think long and hard before he ever raises his hand to me again and hopefully to other people as well.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I actually smacked my 4 year old grandson over Christmas. I told him to stop doing something he shouldn't have being doing and he gave me a filthy look, walked over and hit me. I put on my best stern face and in a voice that should have left him in no doubt I wasn't joking said "don't you dare hit grandpa". He hit me again so I smacked his leg. It didn't hurt him and he didn't cry but the shock on his face was evident. I then sat him down and explained to him that he might get away with hitting his dad but other people will hit him back. I also said that nobody ever hits grandpa without getting hit back twice as hard. That was it over. 5 minutes later we were playing away together quite happily. I can guarantee he'll think long and hard before he ever raises his hand to me again and hopefully to other people as well.


If any of my children's grandparent's hit my children and I found out about it, that would be the last time they saw them.

Parent's doing it is one thing, grandparents should leave it to the parents.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Looking at it more deeply, I am not steadfastly against smacking or corporal punishment. It is one of several tools in the discipline toolbox. However, being able to naturally command respect and understanding how childrens minds work is much more important. If smacking is an adult's primary tool they have lost the battle.
> 
> I brought up 3 children and two step children. I don't recall ever smacking any of them. Not because I was fundamentally against smacking but because I never found a situation where I felt it necessary or appropriate. If such a situation had arisen I wouldn't have thought twice about it.
> 
> I actually smacked my 4 year old grandson over Christmas. I told him to stop doing something he shouldn't have being doing and he gave me a filthy look, walked over and hit me. I put on my best stern face and in a voice that should have left him in no doubt I wasn't joking said "don't you dare hit grandpa". He hit me again so I smacked his leg. It didn't hurt him and he didn't cry but the shock on his face was evident. I then sat him down and explained to him that he might get away with hitting his dad but other people will hit him back. I also said that nobody ever hits grandpa without getting hit back twice as hard. That was it over. 5 minutes later we were playing away together quite happily. I can guarantee he'll think long and hard before he ever raises his hand to me again and hopefully to other people as well.


That's the sort of thing I'm on about mate. Telling him not to hit wouldn't of been enough because he wouldn't of understood why. You giving him a little controlled sting and a strong voice like that will get into his brain that hitting hurts. He learned from it.

When my cousins little girl went through a biting faze I told her I'd bite her back and my teeth are bigger. I couldn't bring myself to do it so I flicked her arm Instead. She hates it so never bites me. Her dad couldn't keep control of a dead horse so she runs rings around him.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> If any of my children's grandparent's hit my children and I found out about it, that would be the last time they saw them.
> 
> Parent's doing it is one thing, grandparents should leave it to the parents.


My gran used to smack my backside if I did wrong just the same as my mother. If my child does wrong at a grandparents house I expect them to be disciplined for it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Varg said:


> If any of my children's grandparent's hit my children and I found out about it, that would be the last time they saw them.
> 
> Parent's doing it is one thing, grandparents should leave it to the parents.


That is your opinion which of course you are entitled to. Both his parents were present at the time. Neither of them complained and during a discussion later on about the kid's behavior his mother made it especially clear she fully approved of how I handled the situation. His father, my stepson, also agreed it was appropriate and admits that he is far too soft and that is a big part of the reason why this child misbehaves the way he does.

He is my grandson and I love him and did what I did not out of anger but because I believed it was the appropriate thing to do and in his long-term best interests. On top of that, he is in my house and he's hitting me. I don't expect or need anyone else to resolve such a situation.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> My gran used to smack my backside if I did wrong just the same as my mother. If my child does wrong at a grandparents house I expect them to be disciplined for it.


And you'll hit your grandchildren too, no doubt.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That is your opinion which of course you are entitled to. Both his parents were present at the time. Neither of them complained and during a discussion later on about the kid's behavior his mother made it especially clear she fully approved of how I handled the situation. His father, my stepson, also agreed it was appropriate and admits that he is far too soft and that is a big part of the reason why this child misbehaves the way he does.
> 
> He is my grandson and I love him and did what I did not out of anger but because I believed it was the appropriate thing to do and in his long-term best interests. On top of that, he is in my house and he's hitting me. I don't expect or need anyone else to resolve such a situation.


All that's fair enough, but I don't want anyone disciplining my kids with smacks (apart from me and the wife, possibly, if we choose to).


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> And you'll hit your grandchildren too, no doubt.


If I'm still alive by then. Mind you the world will probably be that soft by then you have to talk to kids like they are babies all the time.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If I'm still alive by then. Mind you the world will probably be that soft by then you have to talk to kids like they are babies all the time.


I don't think the world is getting softer, people attitudes towards aggression and violence are just changing. People won't put up with violence and intimidation as much as they use to, id say that shows people are becoming more strong and Independent rather than soft.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I don't think the world is getting softer, people attitudes towards aggression and violence are just changing. People won't put up with violence and intimidation as much as they use to, if say that shows people are becoming more strong and Independent rather than soft.


But violence is there. You can push it under the carpet, make excuses to walk away do what ever but violence is always there and it's getting more frequent.

This country has gone from the greatest power in the world to a a door mat.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> But violence is there. You can push it under the carpet, make excuses to walk away do what ever but violence is always there and it's getting more frequent.
> 
> This country has gone from the greatest power in the world to a a door mat.


I agree with this. We are more scared of offending someone (sometimes some **** will be offended on someone else's behalf..) than doing or saying the right thing


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> But violence is there. You can push it under the carpet, make excuses to walk away do what ever but *violence is always there and it's getting more frequent*.
> 
> This country has gone from the greatest power in the world to a a door mat.


You mean violence in society or violence in the system?

In the past we had flogging, hanging, caning, all pretty violent. Dog and cock fighting, bare knuckle fighting, duelling, etc.

These days violent crime is down (apparently), and society is less violent I think than any other time.

I'm not sure you can lay the cause of our country being a doormat on not smacking people about a bit more.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Society....less violent? Nope, not at all.

Compared to when I was younger there has been a huge increase in street crime etc.

The recording criteria of crime is often massaged to show a decrease. A vote winner.

While I'm on the subject of Votes...Inflation seems to have gone to Zero, soo convenient as there's a General Election soon. 

Don't be fooled anyone.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

How often do you hear of people actually getting into scraps though? Used to be a normal part of a night out, now its highly exceptional


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> You mean violence in society or violence in the system?
> 
> In the past we had flogging, hanging, caning, all pretty violent. Dog and cock fighting, bare knuckle fighting, duelling, etc.
> 
> ...


We dont have flogging etc but we have people being beheaded, people being shot/murdered in the street in broad daylight. I dont think its gone down its gone up and imo ita more brutal and becoming more often. There isnt a week that dont go by where you dont hear, read or see that someone had been murdered.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> We dont have flogging etc but we have people being beheaded, people being shot/murdered in the street in broad daylight. I dont think its gone down its gone up and imo ita more brutal and becoming more often. There isnt a week that dont go by where you dont hear, read or see that someone had been murdered.


I wonder whether it's just perception though. People remember things being better when younger.

Look back at the 1930s and 1940s, not just the war, the violent street fighting, civil war in Ireland with normal people being killed left right and centre.

It is probably more often just because the population is bigger.

There's always been plenty of brutal crimes. Krays and similar in the 60's?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> Is that Jim Royles chair in your avi picture?


never watched that so maybe you could enlighten me on your comment.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> You mean violence in society or violence in the system?
> 
> In the past we had flogging, hanging, caning, all pretty violent. Dog and cock fighting, bare knuckle fighting, duelling, etc.
> 
> ...


Violence in the system has clearly gone down that's why no1 has the respect or fear of it. If you go to prison your punishment is from the fear of what other prisoners will do not what the system will do. On the radio yesterday it was on about young offenders places and the guards not having control. Why? Cuz they can't do anything. I'm not talking about fighting im talking about structured punishment. Eg someone wants to run away from their job they have been given in there and get caught. My punishment would be to make them run around the yard bare foot until they couldn't physically move. Not only would the pain hopefully have the affect on the offender but those watching someone else hurting will feel vulnerable and upset. That is when a human is at their weakest. Yes some will fight it then you have to try and use that stubbornness in another way that he can benefit from it.

If someone breaks into your house and you go batter him he can sue u. If squatters are in your property they are protected. The system needs to be so the bad people fear it and the good people repetitive it and have trust that it will work. I myself have no trust in this system. It's to soft, it does no work.

Violence in society is everywhere. From desperate people stealing to make ends meet to greedy people taking advantage of those in bad circumstances. They do this because the law enforcement and system is not respected


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> How often do you hear of people actually getting into scraps though? Used to be a normal part of a night out, now its highly exceptional


But you do hear of people being stabbed and glassed on a night out mate. That's took over from fists


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> My little one goes to nursery they sing ba ba green sheep...when I questioned it and asked how I explain there are no green sheep when she's older..I was told no other parent has an issue and green seemed an 'appropriate ' colour as any..when I said but there are white sheep and black sheep iv seen them with my own eyes but never a green one ..she treated me like I was a pain in the ass parent ...I am but still where's the logic. Needless to say they still sing ba ba green sheep.


agree with you 100%,phucking idiots.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> I wonder whether it's just perception though. People remember things being better when younger.
> 
> Look back at the 1930s and 1940s, not just the war, the violent street fighting, civil war in Ireland with normal people being killed left right and centre.
> 
> ...


Now we just get told to put up and shut up, can't say anything out of line and it causes one big bottle of pop being shaken up imo.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoever came up with that green sheep bullchit should be slowly flogged to death....srs


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> But you do hear of people being stabbed and glassed on a night out mate. That's took over from fists


Not exactly new though is it.

Used to work with an old skinhead. He told me about sowing razorblades into his jacket so if someone tried to collar him..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Not exactly new though is it.
> 
> Used to work with an old skinhead. He told me about sowing razorblades into his jacket so if someone tried to collar him..


Personal protection is nothing new I agree. You can make a weapon out of anything really it depends how imaginative you are. Some u can get done for others you can't.

You can buy stuff now that are weapons (mainly martial art kind of things) which are made as keyrings.

This also goes back to my other point. People are scared to defend themselves cuz the system isn't 100% on their side and it's weak.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Whoever came up with that green sheep bullchit should be slowly flogged to death....srs


It's ridiculous mate. Hope Martians don't settle here otherwise we will have to change it again lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

graham58 said:


> never watched that so maybe you could enlighten me on your comment.



View attachment 164366


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 164366


My ar5e


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Whoever came up with that green sheep bullchit should be slowly flogged to death....srs


Skye come up with it


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 164366


still dont get the point,never mind i,m sure somewhere in your mixed up head there is one. :confused1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ba Ba green sheep? Really? I don't want to live in this world any more.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

graham58 said:


> still dont get the point,never mind i,m sure somewhere in your mixed up head there is one. :confused1:


There's an armchair in your avi mate he was picking on that. Watch the royle family it's fvcking hilarious.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> This also goes back to my other point. People are scared to defend themselves cuz the system isn't 100% on their side and it's weak.


This is a sad fact. Even if we get attacked at work, we cannot fight back only defend ourselves. For Which of course there is no training given.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Varg said:


> If any of my children's grandparent's hit my children and I found out about it, that would be the last time they saw them.
> 
> Parent's doing it is one thing, grandparents should leave it to the parents.


we cut my mother out years ago for the same


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> good for you, ill let you stay atop your moral high ground above the rest of us believing only you are right and justified.


please justify ever hitting a child - you can`t.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> please justify ever hitting a child - you can`t.


again, enjoy your own personal view and stop acting above because you think that way, thats pretty much how religion thinks

infact ill edit this, seen the rise in cases of kids aged 11-16 murdering people? like willingly stabbing someone and planning it? in schools, shootings ect? just ask them to stop?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

saxondale said:


> please justify ever hitting a child - you can`t.


I got a 100% justified head bashing many a time.

Ironically once for a racist joke I thought I'd share


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> This is a sad fact. Even if we get attacked at work, we cannot fight back only defend ourselves. For Which of course there is no training given.


That's where you stick your fingers upto the law mate. People say you can't attack a burglar or you can't fight here or there but in the situation u have to think.

Your wife and kids are in bed. It could be just a kid looking for a few quid or it could be something more serious. He is in your property and putting your family at risk in their own home. You have to get the intruder away somehow.

I'd rather everyone be safe and me in one piece explaining to a judge why I caved his head in with a dumbell bar rather than be in court injured and my Mrs getting the cvnt done for rape. The stuck up politicians don't see that tho what with their round the clock body guard service and the best security systems money can buy.

In my view if u kill a burglar then there's one more saving on tax money cuz he ain't in prison


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

smalldude said:


> I got a 100% justified head bashing many a time.
> 
> Ironically once for a racist joke I thought I'd share


yea but the people it happened to and turned out fine and agreed dont count, its all the people who "predict" the outcomes who know better than the people who went through it...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> But you do hear of people being stabbed and glassed on a night out mate. That's took over from fists


you dont half talk some.

stabbing and slashing on the 20`s


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> again, enjoy your own personal view and stop acting above because you think that way, thats pretty much how religion thinks
> 
> infact ill edit this, seen the rise in cases of kids aged 11-16 murdering people? like willingly stabbing someone and planning it? in schools, shootings ect? just ask them to stop?


another strawman argument mate - please stick to the topic and justify hitting a child - you can`t, there is no justification to beat a minor


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That's where you stick your fingers upto the law mate. People say you can't attack a burglar or you can't fight here or there but in the situation u have to think.
> 
> Your wife and kids are in bed. It could be just a kid looking for a few quid or it could be something more serious. He is in your property and putting your family at risk in their own home. You have to get the intruder away somehow.
> 
> ...


Well when it comes to the wife all bets are off, naturally. Thing is, i sleep naked, so if some **** were to break in i reckon they'd **** right off again with my war cry of 'come here you sexy little runt it's raping time' whislt slapping my member


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

smalldude said:


> I got a 100% justified head bashing many a time.
> 
> Ironically once for a racist joke I thought I'd share


how was it justified?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

saxondale said:


> how was it justified?


Cos i was being a little ****.

Actually talked toy mum about a few years ago, and thanked her for the way she'd dragged me and little big brother up. It was not a good time for her and she did a fantastic job frankly.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> another strawman argument mate - please stick to the topic and justify hitting a child - you can`t, there is no justification to beat a minor


no there is no justification to you, like i said before, if you assume everyone is the same you are narrow minded.

and its not off topic at all, it happens all the time now, kids are violent at time for no reason. kid here threatened to kill my brother, he had already been done for carrying a weapon before, think a little telling him no is gonna stop it or you gonna have to use force?

edit again. anyone who is self aware of their actions can take the full reaction, accidents dont get punishment, they get a lesson. planning to cause hell gets punished


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you dont half talk some.
> 
> stabbing and slashing on the 20`s


I was just saying no1 uses fists at all now it's always bottle or a knife as the first solution.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> no there is no justification to you, like i said before, if you assume everyone is the same you are narrow minded.
> 
> and its not off topic at all, it happens all the time now, kids are violent at time for no reason. kid here threatened to kill my brother, he had already been done for carrying a weapon before, think a little telling him no is gonna stop it or you gonna have to use force?
> 
> edit again. anyone who is self aware of their actions can take the full reaction, accidents dont get punishment, they get a lesson. planning to cause hell gets punished


you`ve still not answered the question, how can you justify beating a child - we`re talking under say the age of 10 to avoid any doubt


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Well when it comes to the wife all bets are off, naturally. Thing is, i sleep naked, so if some **** were to break in i reckon they'd **** right off again with my war cry of 'come here you sexy little runt it's raping time' whislt slapping my member


Haha or run off laughing mate ay?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I was just saying no1 uses fists at all now it's always bottle or a knife as the first solution.


your posting what you hear, not what you know again mate - your a talking cliche


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> your posting what you hear, not what you know again mate - your a talking cliche


I post what I have seen mate and therefore know. I have been to clubs in my time. I've seen p1ssed up chavs smash a bottle cuz someone's bumped into them etc. It's getting worse. Obviously you can't see that and that's good, means u have a safe cosy life mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I post what I have seen mate and therefore know. I have been to clubs in my time. I've seen p1ssed up chavs smash a bottle cuz someone's bumped into them etc. It's getting worse. Obviously you can't see that and that's good, means u have a safe cosy life mate.


tag some of the doormen in mate - ask them what happens


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That's where you stick your fingers upto the law mate. People say you can't attack a burglar or you can't fight here or there but in the situation u have to think.
> 
> Your wife and kids are in bed. It could be just a kid looking for a few quid or it could be something more serious. He is in your property and putting your family at risk in their own home. You have to get the intruder away somehow.
> 
> ...


My uncle is an ex copper. Apparently if you hit a burglar in the face its self defense but if you hit him to the back of the head it isnt and you could be done for it.

Also you're only supposed to use reasonable force. He said this is a grey area because what i class as reasonable force someone else may not.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> you`ve still not answered the question, how can you justify *beating a child* - we`re talking under say the age of 10 to avoid any doubt


who the **** is talking about beating a child, we arent going on about battering them cos they said ****p in public when they heard it on TV, do you realise there is about 1000000 shades of grey in between the black and white you see?

you seem to think that if someone thinks its fine to hit a kid then they do so at any opportunity, you spilled your water or wont eat veg, here is a slap... no no one thinks like that. if they do something horrid and refuse to listen to what you say, it becomes a dominant talking to, then a dragged to a corner and made to stay, then goes to enough to make them think twice is they want that tap to be harder


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> Skye come up with it


So sheep have been dragged into the race war too.......wow

I never actually noticed any white sheep discriminating against black sheep or vise versa...someone else in their infinite wisdom must have tho?

Has Dr. Doolittle been consulted on this development?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you`ve still not answered the question, how can you justify beating a child - we`re talking under say the age of 10 to avoid any doubt


How can you justify not hitting a child. Do you have kids of your own?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> tag some of the doormen in mate - ask them what happens


They come in gangs of four and diffuse the situation if possible. If not get him out the building. Again they can only come when called. It only takes a second to jam a bottle into someone's face. Know body will help they just stand about filming it on their phones.

Did u watch a while back a documentary about bouncers. They had the old guys from the 70s and 80s and then the new ones. Play a clip of some trouble and ask their opinions of what they would do. The new guys would say talk to them and escort them off or call the police for back up. The guys from the 70s all said they would knocked the cvnt out and threw him outside.

Today's way costs money and time, the old way is easy and gets rid of a danger to people trying to enjoy themselves. Jobs a gud un thank you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> tag some of the doormen in mate - ask them what happens


My mates a doorman dude White lion in sedgley if you wanna ring and confirm. He got bottled new years eve, I HAD TO TAKE HIM TO HOSPITAL!!!! Now tell me again it dont happen!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Skye come up with it


Came up with ....no


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

There are no differences between races other than their skin color. Skin color is randomly generated by racist gnomes living in the womb who want to divide us so they can more easily conquer us. Crime, test score, STD, athletic ability statistics are all created by the same racist gnomes to delude us into thinking that races are different. Everyone is exactly the same. A guy with down-syndrome, a black NBA player, a Russian Chess master, all exactly the same. Those who say otherwise are in allegiance with the racist gnomes. Any attempt to recognize behavioral patterns among groups of people is also an act of Gnome Racism. Serious.

Kumbaya, my Lord.... kumbaya


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Came up with ....no


Don't worry skye I know you didn't come up with it from earlier posts


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My uncle is an ex copper. Apparently if you hit a burglar in the face its self defense but if you hit him to the back of the head it isnt and you could be done for it.
> 
> Also you're only supposed to use reasonable force. He said this is a grey area because what i class as reasonable force someone else may not.


If my families safety is at stake reasonable force is him going out in a wooden box. I don't care about some thieving cvnt lol.

It's scary going into the unknown, it don't matter how confident someone us of defending themselves. Once you have yourself committed tho you just do it. Makes no difference he is only a scumbag.

World's gone fvcking stupid. I've never been in a situation where it's looking violent where I can ask what they plan to do first so I no the correct amount of force lol. Here's another good one, did you know if you see a mugging or something your suppose to film in then hand it in to the police. I can see the mugger or rapist allowing that to happen.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My mates a doorman dude White lion in sedgley if you wanna ring and confirm. He got bottled new years eve, I HAD TO TAKE HIM TO HOSPITAL!!!! Now tell me again it dont happen!!!


did I say it doesnt happen? no, can you read what I actually said - hmm?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> My mates a doorman dude White lion in sedgley if you wanna ring and confirm. He got bottled new years eve, I HAD TO TAKE HIM TO HOSPITAL!!!! Now tell me again it dont happen!!!


White lion? Really? You may be getting a message asking for a favor hahaha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> They come in gangs of four and diffuse the situation if possible. If not get him out the building. Again they can only come when called. It only takes a second to jam a bottle into someone's face. Know body will help they just stand about filming it on their phones.
> 
> Did u watch a while back a documentary about bouncers. They had the old guys from the 70s and 80s and then the new ones. Play a clip of some trouble and ask their opinions of what they would do. The new guys would say talk to them and escort them off or call the police for back up. The guys from the 70s all said they would knocked the cvnt out and threw him outside.
> 
> Today's way costs money and time, the old way is easy and gets rid of a danger to people trying to enjoy themselves. Jobs a gud un thank you


woosh - went way over your head didn`t it mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> How can you justify not hitting a child.


thats a stupid statement.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> So sheep have been dragged into the race war too.......wow
> 
> I never actually noticed any white sheep discriminating against black sheep or vise versa...someone else in their infinite wisdom must have tho?
> 
> Has Dr. Doolittle been consulted on this development?


Don't think anyone said black sheep and white sheep have issues with each other..and 'someone else' with Infinite wisdom other than whom? And what other things should we consult dr Doolittle on ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> did I say it doesnt happen? no, can you read what I actually said - hmm?


Troll strikes again. Go crawl back under your bridge! !

You know what drop dead you horrid fking cretin. This thread was going lovely till you came back into it!!!! I can understand 100% now my the majority of this forum hate your living guts!!!

Your parents should of lamped the living hell out of you, you may just may have turned out to be a better human being!!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> who the **** is talking about beating a child, we arent going on about battering them cos they said ****p in public when they heard it on TV, do you realise there is about 1000000 shades of grey in between the black and white you see?
> 
> you seem to think that if someone thinks its fine to hit a kid then they do so at any opportunity, you spilled your water or wont eat veg, here is a slap... no no one thinks like that. if they do something horrid and refuse to listen to what you say, it becomes a dominant talking to, then a dragged to a corner and made to stay, then goes to enough to make them think twice is they want that tap to be harder


it`s beating a child mate, a child, think about that - one day your walking down the street and somebody hits your kid or other member of your family - happy with that?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If my families safety is at stake reasonable force is him going out in a wooden box. I don't care about some thieving cvnt lol.
> 
> It's scary going into the unknown, it don't matter how confident someone us of defending themselves. Once you have yourself committed tho you just do it. Makes no difference he is only a scumbag.
> 
> World's gone fvcking stupid. I've never been in a situation where it's looking violent where I can ask what they plan to do first so I no the correct amount of force lol. Here's another good one, did you know if you see a mugging or something your suppose to film in then hand it in to the police. I can see the mugger or rapist allowing that to happen.


I think you misunderstand the law on reasonable force, if he's attacking you in your home and you have a fight in and you pretty much have to kill him to stop him your fully covered by the law. Was a recent case where a dude killed an attacker and he got off Scott free.

The difference is reasonable force means you can't take revenge, If you have a fight and he immediately flees you can't chase him down the street and beat him to death, that would be unreasonable. You can't knock him unconscious tie him to a chair and cut his fingers off, that would be unreasonable. You can use whatever force you think is to stop him attacking, if that means hitting him on the head then so be it, but you can't repeatedly hit him over the head until your just pounding mush into the carpet.

And quite frankly if your the sort of person that would take pleasure in doing something like that I think you should be in jail. It's not hard to tell the difference between defending yourself or taking revenge on an attacker.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You know what drop dead you horrid fking cretin. This thread was going lovely till you came back into it!!!! I can understand 100% now my the majority of this forum hate your living guts!!!
> 
> Your parents should of lamped the living hell out of you, you may just may have turned out to be a better human being!!!!


so angry, god help your little one if he spills his drink


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Don't worry skye I know you didn't come up with it from earlier posts


No it's all good..I'd be more worried about the stallion than the green sheep


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone remember this bloke, felt quite sorry for him. Police didn't seem to do alot, 'til he shot someone.

Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> it`s beating a child mate, a child, think about that - one day your walking down the street and somebody hits your kid or other member of your family - happy with that?


who is talking about anyone else hitting my kid now? you claim i'm using straw man but who is pulling stuff from anywhere to support them self now, we are talking about parents and their methods, not common assault by a stranger? try to stay with your own topic ey?

my kid will be disciplined how i see fit, by ME, NO ONE ELSE has that right. and no its not beating, a firm hand is not beating, a firm hand leave no marks, no injury, no pain, it leaves a message


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> thats a stupid statement.


 About as stupid as you then. You keep banging on you shouldn't hit kids blah blah blah. Why not? If all else fails which i have seen, what do you do? C'mon then Mr perfect for the love of hell i hope you don't have kids.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> who is talking about anyone else hitting my kid now? you claim i'm using straw man but who is pulling stuff from anywhere to support them self now, we are talking about parents and their methods, not common assault by a stranger?
> 
> my kid will be disciplined how i see fit, by ME, NO ONE ELSE has that right. and no its not beating, a firm hand is not beating, a firm hand leave no marks, no injury, no pain, it leaves a message


you think your kid will care who hits him - it`s barbaric and the cycle has to stop


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> thats a stupid statement.


how, if you cant counter justify your statement is is pretty much invalid? if you do something and cant back it up its little more than a blank opinion


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> so angry, god help your little one if he spills his drink


Nope not angry at all. I see you're still sad, lonely and pathetic and can't seem to get any fulfilment from life unless you picking or stabbing at someone.

You dont smack children for accidents  i take it that's what happened to you?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> you think your kid will care who hits him - it`s barbaric and the cycle has to stop


and aye they would give a **** who hit them, if its someone they know they can respect it and not just fear it

ok you know what i agree, your a ****. you cant reason anything apart from, "oh think of the kids" and ignore everyone who turned out perfectly fine with that up bringing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> who is talking about anyone else hitting my kid now? you claim i'm using straw man but who is pulling stuff from anywhere to support them self now, we are talking about parents and their methods, not common assault by a stranger? try to stay with your own topic ey?
> 
> my kid will be disciplined how i see fit, by ME, NO ONE ELSE has that right. and no its not beating, a firm hand is not beating, a firm hand leave no marks, no injury, no pain, it leaves a message


And he has the audacity to have a go at people for not reading his posts. Doh lol Id give up mate he clearly isnt worth your precious time.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I think you misunderstand the law on reasonable force, if he's attacking you in your home and you have a fight in and you pretty much have to kill him to stop him your fully covered by the law. Was a recent case where a dude killed an attacker and he got off Scott free.
> 
> The difference is reasonable force means you can't take revenge, If you have a fight and he immediately flees you can't chase him down the street and beat him to death, that would be unreasonable. You can't knock him unconscious tie him to a chair and cut his fingers off, that would be unreasonable. You can use whatever force you think is to stop him attacking, if that means hitting him on the head then so be it, but you can't repeatedly hit him over the head until your just pounding mush into the carpet.
> 
> And quite frankly if your the sort of person that would take pleasure in doing something like that I think you should be in jail. It's not hard to tell the difference between defending yourself or taking revenge on an attacker.


I fully agree with you mate. I wasn't really on about that tho I was saying it as when your upstairs in bed, wake up to the sound of voices etc. I personally wouldn't take the risk that it's not nasty mental jobs which you say should be in jail. I want them out my house and away from my family. Now I'm hoping going down with a metal bar and making noise scares them and they run. If they don't then we have a whole different can of sh1t opening up. You must be 100% confident and committed in what your doing in these situations. You so much hesitate for a blink of an eye and it could go wrong your way.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Don't think anyone said black sheep and white sheep have issues with each other..and 'someone else' with Infinite wisdom other than whom? And what other things should we consult dr Doolittle on ?


Perhaps the Dr. could mediate between the black and white sheep in order to reach a peace settlement?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Anyone remember this bloke, felt quite sorry for him. Police didn't seem to do alot, 'til he shot someone.
> 
> Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Didn't he turn his house into a trap? Or am I thinking of someone else. He deserved a medal for saving the tax payer some money


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Anyone remember this bloke, felt quite sorry for him. Police didn't seem to do alot, 'til he shot someone.
> 
> Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Very sad it has to come that too...but u can kind of see why he did it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> and aye they would give a **** who hit them, if its someone they know they can respect it and not just fear it
> 
> ok you know what i agree, your a ****. you cant reason anything apart from, "oh think of the kids" and ignore everyone who turned out perfectly fine with that up bringing


I`m struggling to see any sign of that given the verbal responses from the confessed "I was hit as a child and it didnt do me any harm" posters.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Perhaps the Dr. could mediate between the black and white sheep in order to reach a peace settlement?


just arm them both


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I think you misunderstand the law on reasonable force, if he's attacking you in your home and you have a fight in and you pretty much have to kill him to stop him your fully covered by the law. Was a recent case where a dude killed an attacker and he got off Scott free.
> 
> The difference is reasonable force means you can't take revenge, If you have a fight and he immediately flees you can't chase him down the street and beat him to death, that would be unreasonable. You can't knock him unconscious tie him to a chair and cut his fingers off, that would be unreasonable. You can use whatever force you think is to stop him attacking, if that means hitting him on the head then so be it, but you can't repeatedly hit him over the head until your just pounding mush into the carpet.
> 
> And quite frankly if your the sort of person that would take pleasure in doing something like that I think you should be in jail. It's not hard to tell the difference between defending yourself or taking revenge on an attacker.


Just a question here for u based of the last bit you said. If someone attacks and seriously hurts a member of your family or something. Let's say your mrs is attacked. She don't want to go to the police cuz they ain't no use to man or beast but she knows who it was.

What would you do?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`m struggling to see any sign of that given the verbal responses from the confessed "I was hit as a child and it didnt do me any harm" posters.


apart form the trying to be reasonable for most of the thread and eventually getting sick of someone who is so one sided they start to pick on words and how something is said rather than the content? yea yea, you keep that head of yours inflated and up your own **** mate.

i feel quite bad that i defended you in other threads


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Perhaps the Dr. could mediate between the black and white sheep in order to reach a peace settlement?


Depends who the dr is ...might lean more to one side than other that wouldn't be fair


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

@saxondale

I can't believe you negged me for my post concerning me disciplining my grandson. You could have engaged me in adult discussion but I guess you really are the childish, opinionated fvcknugget that so many other people have claimed you are. Grow up.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`m struggling to see any sign of that given the verbal responses from the confessed "I was hit as a child and it didnt do me any harm" posters.


Its nothing to do with verbal. All you seem to have a go at is peoples working etc. You're scrapping the barrel and its becoming monotonous Its called respect. Id put money on it that children who were disciplined with the odd smack have and show more respect then the ones who were "spoken" to.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I fully agree with you mate. I wasn't really on about that tho I was saying it as when your upstairs in bed, wake up to the sound of voices etc. I personally wouldn't take the risk that it's not nasty mental jobs which you say should be in jail. I want them out my house and away from my family. Now I'm hoping going down with a metal bar and making noise scares them and they run. If they don't then we have a whole different can of sh1t opening up. You must be 100% confident and committed in what your doing in these situations. You so much hesitate for a blink of an eye and it could go wrong your way.


Well this is it, the vast majority of burglars would run a mile if they heard anything, I think you'd be pretty unlucky to get one that wanted to stick around.

The case that everyone always argues about around here is that tony Martin bloke, shot and killed one intruder and badly injured another. My take on it is the police was useless, he was robbed repeatedly and they did such a poor job of protecting him, fair enough if you have a gun legally and you fire off a few shots to scare an intruder I can see that as reasonable, maybe shooting one in the legs if they don't flee, but he had an illegal gun and he chased them whilst they tried to flee and shot one of them in the back at point blank range.

Everyone always says he was terrorised by these scumbags and the police did nothing, which I can sympathise with, but I still don't think you should shoot someone running away at point blank range with a shotgun, you have to be slightly mental to have the balls to even do that, and he didn't get that long of a sentence anyway think he's out now. I think they did the right thing putting him in jail but no one ever agrees with me!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> @saxondale
> 
> I can't believe you negged me for my post concerning me disciplining my grandson. You could have engaged me in adult discussion but I guess you really are the childish, opinionated fvcknugget that so many other people have claimed you are. Grow up.


I can`t believe you would crow on an internet forum about beating a child mate - seriously, those days are gone, done, finished its no longer acceptable to hit small children

same question - you would have a fit if a stranger walked upto him and slapped his legs in the supermarket, why do you think it`s acceptable for you to do it to someone elses child?

there is no answer mate


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> @saxondale
> 
> I can't believe you negged me for my post concerning me disciplining my grandson. You could have engaged me in adult discussion but I guess you really are the childish, opinionated fvcknugget that so many other people have claimed you are. Grow up.


This 100% Round of applause for this member

Well said. He's dictates to people about being one thing or another yet he can't have an adult debate and simply negs you. You gotta laugh haven't you? I think you did perfect disciplining your grandson mate. X


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Just a question here for u based of the last bit you said. If someone attacks and seriously hurts a member of your family or something. Let's say your mrs is attacked. She don't want to go to the police cuz they ain't no use to man or beast but she knows who it was.
> 
> What would you do?


Kneecap them, allegedly.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

He wants to get the thread shut that's his mission coz he's not capable of adult debate...so dosnt like to,see others managing it..throughout this thread every time he appears it turns sour. it's an interesting subject and often ppl will moan about the crap threads but when there's a decent one and one person goes out of their way to spoil it ..it's a real,shame.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck all y'all


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Just a question here for u based of the last bit you said. If someone attacks and seriously hurts a member of your family or something. Let's say your mrs is attacked. She don't want to go to the police cuz they ain't no use to man or beast but she knows who it was.
> 
> What would you do?


I know the answer your looking for haha, everyone human has those emotions if someone did something like that, it's perfectly natural to want to do something horrible to them. But I hope that if ever I'm unlucky enough to be in a situation like that I won't give in to emotions like that, I don't believe in revenge and I believe in everyone's right to a fair trial regardless of the crime, I'd have to try and convince her to go to the police. Not only that I wouldn't want to get myself in the shot by doing something daft if later regret.

Defiantly see what your saying though, anyone would get in a right state if something like that happened, but the strength would come by trying to stay level headed and retain what makes us human instead of savages!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck all y'all


cant be racist if you just hate everyone, most unbias person on here :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> cant be racist if you just hate everyone, most unbias person on here :lol:


Lol Thought I'd break up the monotony of the thread.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

saxondale said:


> I can`t believe you would crow on an internet forum about beating a child mate - seriously, those days are gone, done, finished its no longer acceptable to hit small children
> 
> same question - you would have a fit if a stranger walked upto him and slapped his legs in the supermarket, why do you think it`s acceptable for you to do it to someone elses child?
> 
> there is no answer mate


I said "adult discussion", not exaggeration, melodrama and wholly inaccurate analogies. Maybe you should just stick to negging after all - KISS!

I'll leave you to have the last word..............


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> He wants to get the thread shut that's his mission coz he's not capable of adult debate...so dosnt like to,see others managing it..throughout this thread every time he appears it turns sour. it's an interesting subject and often ppl will moan about the crap threads but when there's a decent one and one person goes out of their way to spoil it ..it's a real,shame.


if you want to try reading the thread again, I`m the only person whose not swore, been aggressive or told others to go away and die.

usual thing on here - attack the person when you can`t reply.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Well this is it, the vast majority of burglars would run a mile if they heard anything, I think you'd be pretty unlucky to get one that wanted to stick around.
> 
> The case that everyone always argues about around here is that tony Martin bloke, shot and killed one intruder and badly injured another. My take on it is the police was useless, he was robbed repeatedly and they did such a poor job of protecting him, fair enough if you have a gun legally and you fire off a few shots to scare an intruder I can see that as reasonable, maybe shooting one in the legs if they don't flee, but he had an illegal gun and he chased them whilst they tried to flee and shot one of them in the back at point blank range.
> 
> Everyone always says he was terrorised by these scumbags and the police did nothing, which I can sympathise with, but I still don't think you should shoot someone running away at point blank range with a shotgun, you have to be slightly mental to have the balls to even do that, and he didn't get that long of a sentence anyway think he's out now. I think they did the right thing putting him in jail but no one ever agrees with me!


So if the the only force we have in this country of protecting people let him down. What your saying in this post if i am right is he should of continued being scared in his own home? Cuz that's what would of happened. Fear does things to a human that makes them run away or say fvck it im not taking it.

He got rid of the problems that were RUINING his life mate. What right did the burglars have of tormenting a man? Why did that man deserve to live in fear?

That's my view on it


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sooooo is paki an offensive term or is it just short for pakistanni


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I know the answer your looking for haha, everyone human has those emotions if someone did something like that, it's perfectly natural to want to do something horrible to them. But I hope that if ever I'm unlucky enough to be in a situation like that I won't give in to emotions like that, I don't believe in revenge and I believe in everyone's right to a fair trial regardless of the crime, I'd have to try and convince her to go to the police. Not only that I wouldn't want to get myself in the shot by doing something daft if later regret.
> 
> Defiantly see what your saying though, anyone would get in a right state if something like that happened, but the strength would come by trying to stay level headed and retain what makes us human instead of savages!


I truly hope nothing bad ever happens in your or your families life mate but if it does then I hope u can keep level headed. This was the answer I was expecting you to write but put differently mate. I was expecting you to say you wouldn't do anything and make it look like you would hide from it until the police sorted it out. Your reply sort of says that but It has a degree of pride and respect to it. Keep that mate.

I on the other hand would feel that the most important thing in my life has had her life ruined and I have let her down by not protecting her like i promised. I would male her tell me who it was and I'd keep a level head. I take it from how u word things u see everyone as a human being like yourself? I have never been able to do that. A stranger is just an object to me I have no emotions. Lol now I've typed it out I wonder what it means haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Sooooo is paki an offensive term or is it just short for pakistanni


Both.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

So can I use it or not


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> So if the the only force we have in this country of protecting people let him down. What your saying in this post if i am right is he should of continued being scared in his own home? Cuz that's what would of happened. Fear does things to a human that makes them run away or say fvck it im not taking it.
> 
> He got rid of the problems that were RUINING his life mate. What right did the burglars have of tormenting a man? Why did that man deserve to live in fear?
> 
> That's my view on it


They didn't have any right to torment him, but regardless of what another person is doing wrong we have to maintain our morals that murdering someone in cold blood is wrong. It didn't offer any protection to him by murdering one of the attackers, when he first fired he just wounded them both in the legs I believe, they aren't ever going to come back after that, if he left it at a wounding the whole trial would of been different he probably wouldn't of ever got sent down because they would of taken his restraint into account. It's the fact that he chased them and shot one whilst he was running away that made it a crime.

there's lots of laws in this country that I don't agree with, I'd happily argue till the cows come home to change some of them. Reasonable force in self defense is one I stand by, I don't want this place to become like Texas, where you can just execute anyone that wanders onto your property, I would hate to live in a place where everyone is that trigger happy, because that's what it is it's like they celebrate violence and murder.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> So can I use it or not


yes, just dont use it around people who dont have the brains to realise that a word isnt anything bad unless its meant to be


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What about "Scouser" is that racist? :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If my families safety is at stake reasonable force is him going out in a wooden box. I don't care about some thieving cvnt lol.
> 
> It's scary going into the unknown, it don't matter how confident someone us of defending themselves. Once you have yourself committed tho you just do it. Makes no difference he is only a scumbag.
> 
> World's gone fvcking stupid. I've never been in a situation where it's looking violent where I can ask what they plan to do first so I no the correct amount of force lol. Here's another good one, did you know if you see a mugging or something your suppose to film in then hand it in to the police. I can see the mugger or rapist allowing that to happen.


Every post you make is like reading quotes from the Daily Fail. Reactionary, embarrassingly over opinionated with little real life experience to base it on. No matter what the topic you always have an extreme view that everyone needs to know...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> What about "Scouser" is that racist? :lol:


If it is I'm racist to my Mrs lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> if you want to try reading the thread again, I`m the only person whose not swore, been aggressive or told others to go away and die.
> 
> usual thing on here - attack the person when you can`t reply.


No ur just clever but in a snide way and what u Need to remember is by pointing those things out that u DIDNT do shows immediately that u set out on purpose to never swear be aggressive or say anything so terrible ( because u pointed it out too clearly) but u rub others up to do so ...so it looks like them. I don't know what's wrong with u but honestly ur nastiness is shinning through. U never explain urself properly u try to make ppl look silly by ripping apart something they said and trivialise every bodies opinion. The only 'usual' thing of late is u in every thread spoiling things.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Tony Martin didn't do bad out of it. He only got sentenced to around 6 years didn't he?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> They didn't have any right to torment him, but regardless of what another person is doing wrong we have to maintain our morals that murdering someone in cold blood is wrong. It didn't offer any protection to him by murdering one of the attackers, when he first fired he just wounded them both in the legs I believe, they aren't ever going to come back after that, if he left it at a wounding the whole trial would of been different he probably wouldn't of ever got sent down because they would of taken his restraint into account. It's the fact that he chased them and shot one whilst he was running away that made it a crime.
> 
> there's lots of laws in this country that I don't agree with, I'd happily argue till the cows come home to change some of them. Reasonable force in self defense is one I stand by, I don't want this place to become like Texas, where you can just execute anyone that wanders onto your property, I would hate to live in a place where everyone is that trigger happy, because that's what it is it's like they celebrate violence and murder.


They won't come back and torment him when they are in a box tho mate that is certain lol.

We have to many people on a small island mate there is no possible way everyone could ever get along. I think taking the law into your own hands isn't so bad. That kid who was shot won't be burgling anyone else ever. We also ain't paying for him to have a couple of years in a cosy prison either. All bonuses in my view mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Sooooo is paki an offensive term or is it just short for pakistanni


It's offensive


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Every post you make is like reading quotes from the Daily Fail. Reactionary, embarrassingly over opinionated with little real life experience to base it on. No matter what the topic you always have an extreme view that everyone needs to know...


I respect your opinion. Views are only made up of people's life experiences. Those who have had cushy lives have cushy views. My views aren't extreme they are blunt. People today don't like bluntness they like people to pussy around. I belive if something needs saying then just say it. You don't no me and I don't no you at the end of the day whatever we say won't make a blind bit of difference. I'm entitled to put my extreme views on things over same as u and everyone else.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

What are you talking about Harrison. I have no clue


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is being "saxonist" a way to describe someone who is never wrong?

I'm not in anyway referring to anyone on here though.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> What are you talking about Harrison. I have no clue


Then don't bother yourself with it mate lol


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Tony Martin didn't do bad out of it. He only got sentenced to around 6 years didn't he?


Yeah and he got compensation, quite a pay out, now he does guest speaking at Ukip events.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No ur just clever but in a snide way and what u Need to remember is by pointing those things out that u DIDNT do shows immediately that u set out on purpose to never swear be aggressive or say anything so terrible ( because u pointed it out too clearly) but u rub others up to do so ...so it looks like them. I don't know what's wrong with u but honestly ur nastiness is shinning through. U never explain urself properly u try to make ppl look silly by ripping apart something they said and trivialise every bodies opinion. The only 'usual' thing of late is u in every thread spoiling things.


threads like this bring out the real side of people

I havnt sworn because its very rare I do, I certainly don`t use half the words you or misspinky have posted, I dont wish people dead because that is just silly, just another thread where you and yours think you run the forum and can dictate who replies and whats said

that`s what "rubs" you up the wrong way - a few of us see right through you and don`t bend knees to the great sky666.

theres a lot I`ve not said - in particular to Ian out of respect to him, you though and that foul mouthed lady who hangs on your every utterance are beneath contempt.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is being "saxonist" a way to describe someone who is never wrong?
> 
> I'm not in anyway referring to anyone on here though.


I`m often wrong mate.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I respect your opinion. Views are only made up of people's life experiences. Those who have had cushy lives have cushy views. My views aren't extreme they are blunt. People today don't like bluntness they like people to pussy around. I belive if something needs saying then just say it. You don't no me and I don't no you at the end of the day whatever we say won't make a blind bit of difference. I'm entitled to put my extreme views on things over same as u and everyone else.


There you go again grasshopper :whistling: "Those who have had cushy lives have cushy views", you've had such a very tough life eh? Tougher than everyone else and that's why you know so very much about everything.

You are correct, you are within your rights to post any amount of the nonsense that pops into your head. Your posts make me cringe so hard though.

Everything you write comes off as a very young lad (you come across even younger than you actually are as a result) trying to sound worldly and in the know. It's really grating to see in every. fvckin. thread.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Lotte said:


> There you go again grasshopper :whistling: "Those who have had cushy lives have cushy views", you've had such a very tough life eh? Tougher than everyone else and that's why you know so very much about everything.


He has had a tough life - his parents and grandparents used to slap him about.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> There you go again grasshopper :whistling: "Those who have had cushy lives have cushy views", you've had such a very tough life eh? Tougher than everyone else and that's why you know so very much about everything.
> 
> You are correct, you are within your rights to post any amount of the nonsense that pops into your head. Your posts make me cringe so hard though.
> 
> Everything you write comes off as a very young lad (you come across even younger than you actually are as a result) trying to sound worldly and in the know. It's really grating to see in every. fvckin. thread.


Its Mrs. Saxonfail. If his posts make you cringe, refrain from reading them. Scroll on by, scroll on by!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> He has had a tough life - his parents and grandparents used to slap him about.


You can rip the hell out of my posts mate and my views but I will thank you to leave comments about my family away from this please.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its Mrs. Saxonfail. If his posts make you cringe, refrain from reading them. Scroll on by, scroll on by!!


It's taking all of my energy to refrain from other things... sorry!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The personal attacks are spreading, it seems.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> The personal attacks are spreading, it seems.


It's the personal attacks that need to be put out on this forum. It's only been the past couple of months I've noticed others get a verbal bashing. It's everyone's right to pull apart and dissect people's views and opinions but there's no need for people to make childish remarks to others


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


>


Paul McCartney, now there's a thread of its own mate haha


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> It's the personal attacks that need to be put out on this forum. It's only been the past couple of months I've noticed others get a verbal bashing. It's everyone's right to pull apart and dissect people's views and opinions but there's no need for people to make childish remarks to others


Is it not you that's always got your tongue wedged up skyes ****? Probably the most abusive member I've ever seen on these forums, apologies if I've got the wrong person


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> It's the personal attacks that need to be put out on this forum. It's only been the past couple of months I've noticed others get a verbal bashing. It's everyone's right to pull apart and dissect people's views and opinions but there's no need for people to make childish remarks to others


i`ll refer the honorable gentleman to my earlier post - who was the first person to post an insult in this thread mate (as in so many others)

the lady doth protest too much


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> It's taking all of my energy to refrain from other things... sorry!


Mwah mwah ;-)


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Is it not you that's always got your tongue wedged up skyes ****? Probably the most abusive member I've ever seen on these forums, apologies if I've got the wrong person


Hahahaha. Well as much as I don't like the way you put it mate I guess I must be if your talking about me making jokey comments to her.

I like her and I like hard talking people, you no people who say what they think so I get on with her.

I've only ever seen skye be abusive to those who start on her. She is just sticking up for herself.

I make my own opinions on members as things happen to me and me only. This is a community of people from different backgrounds. Not everyone will get along with everyone. There are members I don't like but I still have the decency not to bully them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What on earth are some people smoking?

It all seems to be petty bickering, personal insults, a few swear words with no conclusions.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Hahahaha. Well as much as I don't like the way you put it mate I guess I must be if your talking about me making jokey comments to her.
> 
> I like her and I like hard talking people, you no people who say what they think so I get on with her.
> 
> ...


why do you think it`s always about you mate? read the thread, as per usual sky launched into a foul mouthed tirade unprovoked


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

This thread sucks.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

She's a right abusive cnut that's for sure. Then runs straight to the mods to get people 'done' and it usually works with her being female an all. Yad think she'd be all chilled at her age knitting or some sh1t


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> why do you think it`s always about you mate? read the thread, as per usual sky launched into a foul mouthed tirade unprovoked


Unprovoked my backside. You're enough to to provoke the dead!

We may swear blah blah blah but at least we aint shallow! They only amo you have with people is to abuse their spelling, grammar and education which IMO is lower than low. Good spelling, grammar and education isn't the be all and end all of life! Talking about school, Bosh schooled you in this thread. Round of applause for that man :beer:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> It's the personal attacks that need to be put out on this forum. It's only been the past couple of months I've noticed others get a verbal bashing. It's everyone's right to pull apart and dissect people's views and opinions but there's no need for people to make childish remarks to others


You say it's everyone right to pull apart others opinions? This is what I did with skye, about singing bah bah green sheep, she then called me a cnut


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not very obvious what's going on here then. :no:

Play nice children.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> She's a right abusive cnut that's for sure. Then runs straight to the mods to get people 'done' and it usually works with her being female an all. Yad think she'd be all chilled at her age knitting or some sh1t


 Be careful mate, are you insinuating the mods carry out favouritism?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> i`ll refer the honorable gentleman to my earlier post - who was the first person to post an insult in this thread mate (as in so many others)
> 
> the lady doth protest too much


Mate this like so many other threads has gone back and forth more times than a hooker on a Friday night.

All I no is everyone can't get along with everyone and that's just human but everyone can listen to opinions and show people respect. It's not hard. You say some vile things to @Skye666 mate that's just not funny or needed and to other people. Yeah she bites back and calls you stuff aswell but she defends herself. I dunno if your just trolling and trying to make people bite mate Cuz your finding it funny but bloody hell.

You may not like me, @Lotte might not like me and that's fine my life isn't going to change one bit I will still treat everyone with respect cuz that's who I am. I'm sorry if my views make people cringe that's not what I mean to do. I am old fashioned and that's just me. So if you see a thread with my name on or posts by me or others you don't like then just have the courtesy of passing or not reading.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

They do, I was banned for 3 fcuking months for retaliating to some cnut who thought the 1400 white girls of rotherham deserved to be raped for being white slags, as soon as I said something about the 72 virgins for the muzzies in heaven he went running to the mods and got me banned, I'd say that was favoritusm


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> You say it's everyone right to pull apart others opinions? This is what I did with skye, about singing bah bah green sheep, she then called me a cnut


Lol I don't even want to go searching through all these pages for the post mate haha.

At the end of the day it's words on a screen. It's easy to take these messages wrong etc. I just get ticked off with the bullying of people and people thinking its ok to throw personal remarks at people. I never say anything to anyone on here I wouldn't say to their faces.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Lol I don't even want to go searching through all these pages for the post mate haha.
> 
> At the end of the day it's words on a screen. It's easy to take these messages wrong etc. I just get ticked off with the bullying of people and people thinking its ok to throw personal remarks at people. I never say anything to anyone on here I wouldn't say to their faces.


Now your backtracking buddy. If skye says something to insult someone it's just words on a screen. But if anyone says anything back it's bullying


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ftr I don't have anything against you personally Harrison, not seen all that much of you tbh


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> This thread sucks.


What's was the conclusion of the race debate haha.

Your abit slow the past couple of days on funny fvcker posts mate. Everything ok? Haha


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> They do, I was banned for 3 fcuking months for retaliating to some cnut who thought the 1400 white girls of rotherham deserved to be raped for being white slags, as soon as I said something about the 72 virgins for the muzzies in heaven he went running to the mods and got me banned, I'd say that was favoritusm


 oh dear. Exactly what this thread is about. How its acceptable to slate one but not the other. Its disgusting imo.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Now your backtracking buddy. If skye says something to insult someone it's just words on a screen. But if anyone says anything back it's bullying


To be honest ive never seen skye just verbally attack anyone its always been retaliation. Only crazy fked up people start verbally abusing people for nothing.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

She's always arguing with somebody miss pinky, don't think I've ever seen who do anything else


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Now your backtracking buddy. If skye says something to insult someone it's just words on a screen. But if anyone says anything back it's bullying


I personally have had no problems with skye. From what I have seen and it's just my view I have only seen her biting back at what others say to her. You may have a different experience mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> *You say it's everyone right to pull apart others opinions*? This is what I did with skye, about singing bah bah green sheep, she then called me a cnut


That's just what Lotte did to Harrysan, are you covertly defending her?

Then you have a go at Skye & make a daft remark about knitting.

Bit childish.

----------------------------------------------

Why don't we all calm down...otherwise this will escalate & eventually a Mod will clamp down & close yet another thread.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Ftr I don't have anything against you personally Harrison, not seen all that much of you tbh


Haha not seen much of me mate? THIS IS MY BLOODY SOCIAL LIFE haha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> oh dear. Exactly what this thread is about. How its acceptable to slate one but not the other. Its disgusting imo.


Wasn't u given a ban about a week after you joined lol? For what I remember you were only sticking up for ur self to


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

latblaster said:


> That's just what Lotte did to Harrysan, are you covertly defending her?
> 
> Then you have a go at Skye & make a daft remark about knitting.
> 
> ...


Don't think I've ever in my time even replied to anything lotte has put on the forum, so no not really

I would expect skye to be a bit more chilled. She is getting on abit (i think) without sounding to rude


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> why do you think it`s always about you mate? read the thread, as per usual sky launched into a foul mouthed tirade unprovoked


Cuz he asked in a not so polite way if im the member who gets on with skye lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Wasn't u given a ban about a week after you joined lol? For what I remember you were only sticking up for ur self to


Yup. Someone questioned my upbringing and said my lack of education and understanding was down to my mom n dad. Told the cvnt to fcuk off and go and put his head in the oven. Didnt go down to well. Lmfao


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Don't think I've ever in my time even replied to anything lotte has put on the forum, so no not really
> 
> I would expect skye to be a bit more chilled. She is getting on abit (i think) without sounding to rude


Mature is the word you're looking for lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

That's the one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right you've all had enough warnings.....naughty step all of you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right you've all had enough ug.....naughty step all of you.


Was rather hopng that Pinko was gonna spank me.... :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Was rather hopng that Pinko was gonna spank me.... :bounce:


You can go to your room and have a think about your recent behaviour. No telly for you tonight.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Was rather hopng that Pinko was gonna spank me.... :bounce:


Bend over then ;-) x


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You can go to your room and have a think about your recent behaviour. No telly for you tonight.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean it...but, but it's not my fault. Those naughty boys told me to do it. :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Bend over then ;-) x


 :wub: :wub: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean it...but, but it's not my fault. Those naughty boys told me to do it. :lol:


Well I'll be having a word with their parents. Now just eat ya frube and be quiet.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Right you've all had enough warnings.....naughty step all of you.


2 weeks Solitary confinement for you, take him out. Next.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> 2 weeks Solitary confinement for you, take him out. Next.


Had a flashback then lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> threads like this bring out the real side of people
> 
> I havnt sworn because its very rare I do, I certainly don`t use half the words you or misspinky have posted, I dont wish people dead because that is just silly, just another thread where you and yours think you run the forum and can dictate who replies and whats said
> 
> ...


But this is where u need to learn in life ...nobody beneath anyone in life least of all on here....no one bends to the ' great skye66' either ...isn't it 'great gig in the sky'? And my name has an E in it ..pay attention. Me and miss pinky don't always agree actually so we are not hanging on to anything we are able to disagree with each other and move on. So is it u respect men and not women because u don't Ian any better than u do me ? 'Run the forum' see these are ur thoughts no one else thinks like that and I certainly don't...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But this is where u need to learn in life ...nobody beneath anyone in life least of all on here....no one bends to the ' great skye66' either ...isn't it 'great gig in the sky'? And my name has an E in it ..pay attention. Me and miss pinky don't always agree actually so we are not hanging on to anything we are able to disagree with each other and move on. So is it u respect men and not women because u don't Ian any better than u do me ? 'Run the forum' see these are ur thoughts no one else thinks like that and I certainly don't...


is this a sane response from a supposedly grown up woman?



> Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot


read the ramblings I quoted above too, you`ve gotta stop posting when your drunk.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> To be honest ive never seen skye just verbally attack anyone its always been retaliation. Only crazy fked up people start verbally abusing people for nothing.


so she didnt respont to my questioning the school had altered the words of baa baa black sheep with this -

"Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot"

if you want, I`ll waste my time copy pasting some of your delights too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> so she didnt respont to my questioning the school had altered the words of baa baa black sheep with this -
> 
> "Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot"
> 
> if you want, I`ll waste my time copy pasting some of your delights too.


Ur offended by what? Knob jockey? Or blubber?

I wouldn't even know how to,waste time bringing up old posts says more about u really

But back on topic are U watching ch4 and what are ur views?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Hardly a old post skye, last night wasn't it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ur offended by what? Knob jockey? Or blubber?
> 
> I wouldn't even know how to,waste time bringing up old posts says more about u really
> 
> But back on topic are U watching ch4 and what are ur views?


its about 20 pages back in the this thread - you`re like acid.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> its about 20 pages back in the this thread - you`re like acid.


Back on track ...u not watching it? Just wondered what ur thoughts were


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Back on track ...u not watching it? Just wondered what ur thoughts were


Admit it....you like him really?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Newperson said:


> Admit it....you like him really?


just worked that one out?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> just worked that one out?


I guess once you go black there's no going back ain't true with her

She wants you ******


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What was on C4? Something about racism or hitting children, or sexual tension? The underlying themes of the thread.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> so she didnt respont to my questioning the school had altered the words of baa baa black sheep with this -
> 
> "Frig off knob jockey ..it won't work don't try and pull me out to look like a liar it's u who wants to find something about Skye ..but saxonfail this shows YOU to be the sad little 'thing' stalking me.. Why don't u go and put a light on and take a picture so we can see what blubber ur hiding under the dim light..off u trot"
> 
> if you want, I`ll waste my time copy pasting some of your delights too.


Crack on then son :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> its about 20 pages back in the this thread - you`re like acid.


Rolmfao :lol: acid?? And you're such a ray of sunshine. What you said to her tbh wasn't delightful either. Saying she looks like the old bird from birds of a feather. You can give it but you can't take it can you saxonfail??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Admit it....you like him really?


I've offered for us to get a room but he declined the offer lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

denbec said:


> When I phone for I taxi I ask can I have a groomer !!!


As long as you don't ask for a certain race u can for what u want mate lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What about accents? I can put accents on but why is it only offencive if you do certain ones?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> What about accents? I can put accents on but why is it only offencive if you do certain ones?


you really dont know?

because your taking the p`ss out of someones culture!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Rolmfao :lol: acid?? And you're such a ray of sunshine. What you said to her tbh wasn't delightful either. Saying she looks like the old bird from birds of a feather. You can give it but you can't take it can you saxonfail??


where did I actually say that? I didnt, I made it up in reply to an ad-homini (sp) attack from you - it`s about time you both p`ssed off back to slimming world, sky brings a slight advantage of recently coming last in an over 60`s slimming contest so at least she can advise on what HRT to take - you though neither train nor know fck all about it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> where did I actually say that? I didnt, I made it up in reply to an ad-homini (sp) attack from you - it`s about time you both p`ssed off back to slimming world, sky brings a slight advantage of recently coming last in an over 60`s slimming contest so at least she can advise on what HRT to take - you though neither train nor know fck all about it.


You edited the post otherwise id go copy and paste it for you. Slimming world. Fk me. You've actually found something else to stab at apart from spelling etc. Did you conjure that in your sleep? No skye made passing to your blubber didnt she? Cant you come up with your own insults lol Yes i carry a little extra weight but im hardly fat you tw*t. Its a work in progress. Least ive got the b0ll0x to post a clear picture, not one that's in a dim light so we can see this physique you claim to have. Go crawl back under your bridge you nasty, horrid hateful little troll!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you really dont know?
> 
> because your taking the p`ss out of someones culture!


Omid Djalili did a stand up routine based on the African accent at the Royal Variety performance in front of the Queen, went down a storm.

Disgusting TBH.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you really dont know?
> 
> because your taking the p`ss out of someones culture!


You're not taking the p1ss out of someones culture by imitating an accent lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're not taking the p1ss out of someones culture by imitating an accent lol.


Go and walk around a shopping centre shouting in a Pakistani accent, report back your findings.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Go and walk around a shopping centre shouting in a Pakistani accent, report back your findings.


I wouldn't walk round a shopping centre shouting in my accent. Accents are a geographical thing,not a racist thing. So if I do a South African accent am I being racist?.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're not taking the p1ss out of someones culture by imitating an accent lol.


I'm from the black country we get the p1ss took out of us loads. Take that adverts for instance. "Anything for you cupcake" one we DONT speak like that. Did i moan, no i found it funny.

Its people like saxophone to why this world is so PC mad. Lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Go and walk around a shopping centre shouting in a Pakistani accent, report back your findings.


Again a white man doing a black man accent is offensive, a black man doing a white man accent is funny.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I'm from the black country we get the p1ss took out of us loads. Take that adverts for instance. "Anything for you cupcake" one we DONT speak like that. Did i moan, no i found it funny.
> 
> Its people like saxophone to why this world is so PC mad. Lol


What yam doing? lol. My Mrs is scouse and I do a better scouse accent than her haha.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't walk round a shopping centre shouting in my accent. Accents are a geographical thing,not a racist thing. So if I do a South African accent am I being racist?.


No, its just if the accent is a black or asian person.

I dont make the rules.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What yam doing? lol. My Mrs is scouse and I do a better scouse accent than her haha.


Oh dear lol What am yo duin? Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Again a white man doing a black man accent is offensive, a black man doing a white man accent is funny.


http://www.channel4.com/programmes/eye-spy/videos/series-1/s1-ep2-are-you-good-enough-for-my-daughter

I watched this a while ago. A white,Jewish and an Asian man all read out the same statement saying they don't want anyone from another culture dating their daughter.........who do you think the audience voted as being the most racist?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you really dont know?
> 
> because your taking the p`ss out of someones culture!


Yeah but why is it ok for someone to do a scouse or scotch accent but not a pakistani one?

I don't think taking the mick out of a voice is taking the p1ss out of their culture. It's just a voice.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Again a white man doing a black man accent is offensive, a black man doing a white man accent is funny.


Says who? I've never heard anyone say a white person doing a black person accent is offensive.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Says who? I've never heard anyone say a white person doing a black person accent is offensive.


Post 818 mate.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Post 818 mate.


Is that so well I say the world's gone mad


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Says who? I've never heard anyone say a white person doing a black person accent is offensive.


Nor me but the jedi master aka saxondale said it is.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nor me but the jedi master aka saxondale said it is.



View attachment 164405


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

babyarm said:


> Says who? I've never heard anyone say a white person doing a black person accent is offensive.


I find when Lenny Henry does a Black Man's accent, very offensive


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I find when Lenny Henry does a Black Man's accent, very offensive


Hey if I was white and he was doing a white man's accent I'd find that offensive aswell


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

You've all gone mad!

how can you classify an accent by colour?

if a white, british child moved to india as a baby, what accent would they be likely to have?

conversely, I've spoken to pakistani people with the broadest geordie accent you've ever heard.

what is a white persons accent?

this is stupid!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andyboro said:


> You've all gone mad!
> 
> how can you classify an accent by colour?
> 
> ...


This isnt the issue, we are on about people who do impressions of peoples accents for a laugh. Is it racist/offensive for a jamacian to do a geordie accent Vs a geordie to do a jamaican accent. Saxondale in not so many words said its offensive to copy somesones accent


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This isnt the issue, we are on about people who do impressions of peoples accents for a laugh. Is it racist/offensive for a jamacian to do a geordie accent Vs a geordie to do a jamaican accent. Saxondale in not so many words said its offensive to copy somesones accent


are they doing an impression of their accent, or of a character?

that little Britain sketch is no different to the old 'calm down, calm down' scousers from the 90's with their afro hair and football shirts. its not racially driven, its driven by stereotypes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

andyboro said:


> are they doing an impression of their accent, or of a character?
> 
> that little Britain sketch is no different to the old 'calm down, calm down' scousers from the 90's with their afro hair and football shirts. its not racially driven, its driven by stereotypes.


Exactly mate, but according to some its offensive :confused1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Exactly mate, but according to some its offensive :confused1:


Its offensive when Jim Davidson does it but not Little Britain.

Amazing really.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its offensive when Jim Davidson does it but not Little Britain.
> 
> Amazing really.


People are so fickle IMO, they will take offence to something (X) person says, but not (Y) person.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I think a white English Londoner, for example, doing a scouse or geordie accent can be done in an offensive way.

People have different boundaries for what is offensive, though, and many might consider it banter.

Doing a pakistani or west indian accent reminds lots of people of the Bernard Manning or Jim Davidson acts from the 70s, which was coupled with offensive jokes.

So, I think both are making fun, which can cause offense.

But obviously, racism does exist, and a caucasian making fun of another caucasian can never be racist, where making fun of asians or black people can be, but might not be.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> I think a white English Londoner, for example, doing a scouse or geordie accent can be done in an offensive way.
> 
> People have different boundaries for what is offensive, though, and many might consider it banter.
> 
> ...


As offense is taken not given, its all depends on the person IMO, some are more sensitive than others to banter/jokes etc. Im from the Black Country and seeing someone try and do my accent is quite funny, like the advert "Anything for you cupcake" lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> As offense is taken not given, its all depends on the person IMO, some are more sensitive than others to banter/jokes etc. Im from the Black Country and seeing someone try and do my accent is quite funny, like the advert "Anything for you cupcake" lol


Not sure I agree with taken not given.

You can deliberately say something that you know will offend somebody, can't you?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's another one for u

Who watches citizen khan? Do any white people find that offencive and moan about it? People on this forum I mean.

If it was the other way around would a white writer get away with making something like that?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> As offense is taken not given, its all depends on the person IMO, some are more sensitive than others to banter/jokes etc. Im from the Black Country and seeing someone try and do my accent is quite funny, like the advert "Anything for you cupcake" lol


I should neg you for liking that awful advert haha.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Varg said:


> Not sure I agree with taken not given.
> 
> You can deliberately say something that you know will offend somebody, can't you?


Nope, as it is only words. They only thing that one person can make another feel, is physical pain.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Not sure I agree with taken not given.
> 
> You can deliberately say something that you know will offend somebody, can't you?


I hear what your saying yes, but it soley depends on the person IMO whether they take offence or not. Its like when someone says so and so upset me, i dont agree. IMO you upset yourself, you allowed yourself to be upset, if that makes sence? People say things about my pink hair, for the sole purpose to offend me, but i tell em to do one. I could of took offense, let it upset me etc, then IMO that person has won.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> Not sure I agree with taken not given.
> 
> You can deliberately say something that you know will offend somebody, can't you?


It's this view I take. It's how things are taken. I said earlier in the thread that everyone was talking about comedians etc this to me isn't racist. I love offencive comedy if it's funny, I don't care if it's a white man ripping blacks or a black man ripping down whites. If its funny ill enjoy it. I won't be offended by a joke. If someone on the other calls someone racial names with the intent to bully and hurt them then yes that is now racism as in the crime


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I hear what your saying yes, but it soley depends on the person IMO whether they take offence or not. Its like when someone says so and so upset me, i dont agree. IMO you upset yourself, you allowed yourself to be upset, if that makes sence? People say things about my pink hair, for the sole purpose to offend me, but i tell em to do one. I could of took offense, let it upset me etc, then IMO that person has won.


Well, earlier on, this thread got pretty heated. When people started making personal comments. Seems like people were offended.

You said you were banned when someone made comments about your upbringing.

Are you saying you weren't offended? @harrison180 told me not to mention his family, seemed to me like he was offended. If not, I could certainly have said something offensive if I had wanted.


----------



## palawan (Mar 5, 2009)

hi, actually paki is offensive, we need to see the origin of this word and why/how it was used, it has been used as an offensive word since ever, looking down at a nation in a degraded manner, I have spoken to Pakistanis they say they never mind if the were referred to be Pakistani, but paki is an offensive word for them, so why insist so much on it. if it is considered as names by the nation it belongs to, so as a token of respect should be avoided. and have respect for all.

don't flame me for my very first post on this forum, I have learnt a lot from here. this is the first time I am contributing something, because I hate racism of any and every sort with passion. lets live in this beautiful world in a loving and caring way.


----------



## palawan (Mar 5, 2009)

oops sorry I had posted before, well I registered in 09 and been only reading, rest my account has been dormant sorry


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Varg said:


> Well, earlier on, this thread got pretty heated. When people started making personal comments.
> 
> You said you were banned when someone made comments about your upbringing.
> 
> Are you saying you weren't offended? @harrison180 told me not to mention his family, seemed to me like he was offended. If not, I could certainly have said something offensive if I had wanted.


I wasn't offended mate but people's families aren't on this forum to defend themselves. I took said comment more of a dig cuz u aimed it towards someone else having a dig at me. As if it was the start of being ganged up on. I'm not fussed if the whole forum dislikes me and wants to get in line to attack my views but not anything outside of this forum.

Ps thank you for dropping it when I asked you to btw.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

palawan said:


> hi, actually paki is offensive, we need to see the origin of this word and why/how it was used, it has been used as an offensive word since ever, looking down at a nation in a degraded manner, I have spoken to Pakistanis they say they never mind if the were referred to be Pakistani, but paki is an offensive word for them, so why insist so much on it. if it is considered as names by the nation it belongs to, so as a token of respect should be avoided. and have respect for all.
> 
> don't flame me for my very first post on this forum, I have learnt a lot from here. this is the first time I am contributing something, because I hate racism of any and every sort with passion. lets live in this beautiful world in a loving and caring way.


I'm guessing your of pakistani origin mate? How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

You seem pretty clued up on the background of the word and the history behind it so I have a question for your view on it

If someone doesn't no the meaning of a word or why they SHOULD be offended by it, do they have the right to be offended?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Look at us all having a civil conversation lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Well, earlier on, this thread got pretty heated. When people started making personal comments. Seems like people were offended.
> 
> You said you were banned when someone made comments about your upbringing.
> 
> Are you saying you weren't offended? @harrison180 told me not to mention his family, seemed to me like he was offended. If not, I could certainly have said something offensive if I had wanted.


I wasnt offended i just dont think people should bring peoples parents into a debate when they are not here to defend themselves thats all it was. Trust me when i say i wouldnt get offended by anyone i dont know, because their opinion means to me as much as they do, diddley squat 

Also as harrison said, rip into me, my posts my apperance what ever brings you happiness, but bringing peoples family into things is shallow IMO, scrapping the barrel. Id say on the same level as someone constantly battering someone for their spelling etc.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Look at us all having a civil conversation lol.


Yes, but look who ISN'T involved AGAIN???


----------



## palawan (Mar 5, 2009)

Harrison180 were you talking to me, its my first time using the forum so I am a bit lost, no I am not of Pakistani origin, but racism is some thing I discourage always. I believe every nation has got good and bad people, hence I have friends from every back ground, and it gave me more of the insight.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I wasnt offended i just dont think people should bring peoples parents into a debate when they are not here to defend themselves thats all it was. Trust me when i say i wouldnt get offended by anyone i dont know, because their opinion means to me as much as they do, diddley squat
> 
> Also as harrison said, rip into me, my posts my apperance what ever brings you happiness, but bringing peoples family into things is shallow IMO, scrapping the barrel. Id say on the same level as someone constantly battering someone for their spelling etc.


Well, you might be like the Dalai Llama and never get offended (which I seriously doubt by the way) but I can't see why you think people shouldn't get offended by things that are intended to be offensive.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> Well, you might be like the Dalai Llama and never get offended (which I seriously doubt by the way) but I can't see why you think people shouldn't get offended by things that are intended to be offensive.


Each to their own mate. I wouldnt give said person the satisfaction of upsetting me :thumb:

P.s I never said i dont get offended, i said i would never be offended by someone who meant nothing to me. For e.g if my best friend said something then that would be different, but a stranger, as i said above i wouldnt give them the satisfaction


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Are there any people from Scotland on the forum that find this offensive?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

palawan said:


> Harrison180 were you talking to me, its my first time using the forum so I am a bit lost, no I am not of Pakistani origin, but racism is some thing I discourage always. I believe every nation has got good and bad people, *hence I have friends from every back ground*, and it gave me more of the insight.


there is a theory that people who claim this are inherintly racist and make friends with people based on skin colour to mask the fact they are indeed racist.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Are there any people from Scotland on the forum that find this offensive?


why does he always act like a pub landlord, he's never even poured a pint!

Almost as bad as claiming natty


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> there is a theory that people who claim this are inherintly racist and make friends with people based on skin colour to mask the fact they are indeed racist.


that would explain why i cover myself in jib jab's, gollie wogs, and zib zabs for friends.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Each to their own mate. I wouldnt give said person the satisfaction of upsetting me :thumb:
> 
> P.s I never said i dont get offended, i said i would never be offended by someone who meant nothing to me. For e.g if my best friend said something then that would be different, but a stranger, as i said above i wouldnt give them the satisfaction


That's nice for you.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Are there any people from Scotland on the forum that find this offensive?


Scottish born and bred and no I don't find it in the least bit offensive. had me in stitches actually. You have to be able to laugh at yourself to get through life and besides, he's factually accurate anyway.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Are there any people from Scotland on the forum that find this offensive?


not offended in the slightest mate

we have a great sense of humor up here,it's the rest of the world that are all over sensitive ba$tards

we need our sense of humor to live in this miserable sh1tty weather we keep getting,it's a cvnt that you English ba$tards get all the sun :lol:

cheers shaun

P.S. I hope ive not offended any over sensitive non Scots out there :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Try having a racial discussion with anyone over 50!!!

My mrs' nan thinks saying "all them ****** blackys" is completely ok. And then of course all the family laugh at her casual racism and put it down to light hearted humour/a different age they grew up in and think im some kind of kill joy because i state that i find it offensive and completely pathetic that another human is being judged by something as small as skin colour and not their personality.

I fu.cking hate it. She is a very clever business women who has made a ton of money but i instantly think of her as a stupid nasty bitch when she says these things.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> I wont be in her will.....but my wife will
> 
> It's literally about the only thing im offended by.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> That's nice for you.


It is indeed :thumb:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yes, but look who ISN'T involved AGAIN???


That's politically incorrect your not allowed to make the link and single people out lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Try having a racial discussion with anyone over 50!!!
> 
> My mrs' nan thinks saying "all them ****** blackys" is completely ok. And then of course all the family laugh at her casual racism and put it down to light hearted humour/a different age they grew up in and think im some kind of kill joy because i state that i find it offensive and completely pathetic that another human is being judged by something as small as skin colour and not their personality.
> 
> I fu.cking hate it. She is a very clever business women who has made a ton of money but i instantly think of her as a stupid nasty bitch when she says these things.


They are old tho mate. Come from a different era. When my grandad was in hospital his fave nurse was a black woman. He would always talk about her and she couldn't do a wrong thing in his eyes but he would call her the big ****** nurse.

many times we had to tell him he can't say that but they can't learn when they are in their 80s.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

palawan said:


> Harrison180 were you talking to me, its my first time using the forum so I am a bit lost, no I am not of Pakistani origin, but racism is some thing I discourage always. I believe every nation has got good and bad people, hence I have friends from every back ground, and it gave me more of the insight.


Bottom right of a post mate it says "reply with quote" you can reply to a certain person then and they get a notification mate.

I was only asking cuz yes your right racism needs stomping out but I was asking in your view if someone doesn't no why a word is offencive should they still be offended by it?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> there is a theory that people who claim this are inherintly racist and make friends with people based on skin colour to mask the fact they are indeed racist.


I haven't got any gay friends, does that make me homophobic? Or according to the theory you mentioned I would be homophobic if I had loads of gay friends. Speaking to a gay guy today and he told me he hates lesbians, does that make him lesbaphobic :lol:


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

I haven't got any ginger friends


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

smalldude said:


> I haven't got any ginger friends


Your missing out. Redheads are hot.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Varg said:


> Your missing out. Redheads are hot.


Freckles are not.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> *I haven't got any gay friends, does that make me homophobic? Or according to the theory you mentioned I would be homophobic if I had loads of gay friends.* Speaking to a gay guy today and he told me he hates lesbians, does that make him lesbaphobic :lol:


no, its not mutually exclusive

Some people with gay friends are not homophobic but some are.

I have a soup maker, but I dont like soup.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

smalldude said:


> Freckles are not.


Don't you think so mate?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

banzi said:


> no, its not mutually exclusive
> 
> Some people with gay friends are not homophobic but some are.
> 
> I have a soup maker, but I dont like soup.


I've just bought a mincer

Errr


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> no, its not mutually exclusive
> 
> Some people with gay friends are not homophobic but some are.
> 
> I have a soup maker, but I dont like soup.


thats soupist and im offended!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

smalldude said:


> Freckles are not.



View attachment 164431


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

can we judge someone by skin colour if its a lass who tries to hard and looks like she painted herself with orange goop?


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> can we judge someone by skin colour if its a lass who tries to hard and looks like she painted herself with orange goop?


I honestly think that we should.


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Don't you think so mate?


Not for me at all. That orange lady on the other post actually makes my stomach gurgle


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Boshlop said:


> can we judge someone by skin colour if its a lass who tries to hard and looks like she painted herself with orange goop?


Or, ahem, a bodybuilder with fake tan?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Varg said:


> Or, ahem, a bodybuilder with fake tan?


well thats for judging, not for walking around in life, dont know any BB who walks around with their stage tan on every day!


----------



## Sarahtonin (Jan 14, 2015)

I honestly don't think you should judge anyone without getting to know them first.. Even if they wear fake tan.


----------



## Sarahtonin (Jan 14, 2015)

As far as skin colour goes etc, I wouldn't be offended by any racial comment made about me being white. I'm proud of who I am. I understand everyone's different and some people would get upset, but I suppose it's based souly on that persons outlook.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sarahtonin said:


> As far as skin colour goes etc, *I wouldn't be offended by any racial comment made about me being white.* I'm proud of who I am. I understand everyone's different and some people would get upset, but I suppose it's based souly on that persons outlook.


They wont, its because you are orange.


----------



## Sarahtonin (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> They wont, its because you are orange.


Only 3 days a week


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> can we judge someone by skin colour if its a lass who tries to hard and looks like she painted herself with orange goop?


yes, but im biased cos i once had some idiot slapper drape herself over me in a pub who left fake tan stains on my shirt....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@IGotTekkers

See post #894..... :drool:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> See post #894..... :drool:


You need to go in the cold shower mate haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarahtonin said:


> Only 3 days a week


Hello Sarah, you ever over in Kent? If not you should be xx


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> See post #894..... :drool:


Good shout buddy. I'm off out on the pull now, just dropped a cialis, I'll deal with her when I'm home


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


>


Haha this green sheep business has took over your life mate


----------



## Sarahtonin (Jan 14, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hello Sarah, you ever over in Kent? If not you should be xx


Nope, but weirdly enough my twin sister lives there with her bf.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Orange is the new black (no racism intended) h34r:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarahtonin said:


> Nope, but weirdly enough my twin sister lives there with her bf.


Oh really? Where abouts? When you coming to visit?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


>


Stop it!! :nono:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

> I like orange, I think its underrated as a colour. :wink:
> 
> I mean where would we be without it? What would we call an orange?? :drool:


A clementine ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

> I don't think the clementines will like being called oranges. This could be construed as a racial slur. :nono:
> 
> Or is it Schloer...lol


Better than being called a '' quam****" no wait is tht a fruit :lol:


----------

